# يعلن موقع الكنيسة العربية عن قيامه برحلة روحية فى أيام الصـــــــــــــوم الكبيـــــــــــر



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*





يعلن موقع الكنيسة العربية
عن قيامه برحلة روحية
 فى أيام 
الصـــــــــــــوم الكبيـــــــــــر
لمدة 55 يوم





ويحتوى برنامج الرحلة على عدة مناطق تأمليــــــــــة
ومن ضمن تلك المناطق :

- هنتأمل فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير.
- هنتأمل فى الصليب والجلجثة.
- هنتأمل فى آلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد.
- هنتأمل محبه فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح تبارك إسمه.

مشرفة الرحلة..
الخادمة المباركة
ماما هــــــــــــــــــــــابى..

+ بنصلى تكون الرحلة الروحية دى سبب بركة ونمو لحياتكم الروحية
آميـــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*إنجيل رفاع الصوم الكبير*

*




إنجيل رفاع الصوم الكبير 

(مت 6 : 1 - 18).

" متى صنعت صدقة .. " (مت 6 : 2)

العطاء ركن أساسى فى العبادة المسيحية ... ولكن ليس كل عطاء مقبول عند الرب .. فكيف نعطى ومن هم قدواتنا فى العطاء :

أولاً - كيـــــــف نعطى ؟

1 - بدون شعور بالتفضل : هاتفين " لأن منك الجميع ومن يدك أعطيناك " ( 1 أى 29 : 14 ).

2- بعيداً عن البر الذاتى : 
متجنبين حب الظهور والسعى وراء المديح , كوصية الرب : " فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق ".

3 - فى توسل بالقبول :
ذكر بولس الرسول عن أهل مكدونية أنهم إلتمسوا " بطلبة كثيرة " أن يقبل عطاءهم ( 2 كو 8 : 4).

4 - بمحبـــــــــة:
نعطى محبة للرب الذى أوصانا بالعطاء .. ومحبة لإخوته المحتاجين.

5 - فى مراعاة للمشاعر : وليس كالذين قال عنهم يعقوب الرسول : " واما أنتم فأهنتم الفقير " (يع 2 : 6).

6 - ليس عن إضطرار :
المكدونيون : " أعطوا ... منتلقاء أنفسهم " ( 2كو 8 : 3 ) .. " ليس عن حزن أو إضطرار " (2كو 9 : 7).

7 - بسخاء : كوصية بولس الرسول : " المعطى فبسخاء " ( رو 12 : 8 ) " ومن يزرع بالبركات فبالبركات أيضاً يحصد " ( 2 كو 9 : 6).

8 - بسرور : " المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب " ( 2 كو 9 : 7).

9- من مورد مشروع : داود النبى يقول " زيت الخاطئ لا يدهن رأسى " .. إذن فبالأولى رب داود لا يقبل لنفسه ولا لإخوته تقدمة من مورد شرير .

10 - من الأجود : قيل عن هابيل أنه قدم قرباناً للرب " من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها " ( تك 4 : 4 ), فقبل الرب قربانه.


ثانياً - نماذج من الأسخياء فى العطـــــــــــاء:

1 -الـله : هو " يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير " ( يع 1 : 5).
2 - أيوب : كان " عيونا للعمى وأرجلا للعرج . وأبا للفقراء " ( أى 29 : 15 , 16).
3 - أرملة صرفة صيدا : صنعت كعكة لرجل الله إيليا أولاً , ولم يكن لديها غير قليل من الدقيق والزيت ( 1 مل 17 : 13 , 14 ).
4 - الأرملة ذات الفلسين : " من إعوازها ألقت كل ما عندها كل معيشتها " ( مر 12 : 44 ).
5 - زكا : أعطى نصف أمواله للمساكين ( لو 19 : 8).
6 - المؤمنون فى الكنيسة الأولى : كان أصحاب الممتلكات يبيعونها ويسلمون أثمانها للرسل ليوزعوا منها حسب الإحتياج ( أع 4 : 34 , 35).
7 - طابيثا : " كانت ممتلئة أعمالاً صالحة وإحسانات كانت تعملها " ... وكانت تعمل أقمصة وثياباً للأرامل ( أع 9 : 36 , 39).

8 - كرنيليوس : كان " يصنع حسنات كثيرة للشعب " ( أع 10 : 2).

9 - مؤمنو مكدونية ك قال عنهم بولس الرسول أنه :
" فاض وفور فرحهم وفقرهم العميق لغنى سخائهم , لأنهم أعطوا .. فوق الطاقة .. بل أعطوا أنفسهم أولاً للرب ولنا " ( 2كو 8 : 3, 5).

10- القديس بطرس العابد : بعد أن وزع ثروته على الفقراء , باع ثوبه الذى يرتديه وتصدق بثمنه , ثم باع نفسه وتصدق بالثمن .

11 - المعلم إبراهيم الجوهرى : خصص ثلثاً دخله للفقراء والأديرة والكنائس والكتب الدينية .

12 - الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم : فى وكالته  لمطرانية المنيا حول دارها إلى ملجأ للأيتام والمساكين .. ثم فى رئاسته للدير المحرق عمل نفس الشئ حتى عزلوه .. وفى أسقفيته للفيوم كان يعطى كل ما يملك.


عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2011)

متابع يا غالى
شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع يا غالى
> شكرا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع​


*سلام ونعمه يا استاذنا...
مش كفاية متابعة حضرتك ...عايزين مشاركات حضرتك التأملية كمان.
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب.
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2011)

*الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير*
الأسبوع الأول : هو أسبوع الأستعداد .. لنسنعد روحيا قبل أن نبدأ الصوم
وكيف نستعد ؟
{ *التوبه + الأعتراف + العطاء* )

 ++التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول 
فيقول قداسه البابا عن التوبه قبل الصوم يلزم لذلك تداريب


*التركيز علي نقطة الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.

*وكل إنسان يعرف تماماً ما هي الخطية التي يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر في غالبية اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالاً للتداريب علي تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا يكون صوماً مقدساً حقاً.

*وقد يتدرب الصائم علي ترك عادة ما.

مثل مدمن التدخين الذي يتدرب في الصوم علي ترك التدخين. أو المدمن مشروباً معيناً، أصبح عادة مسيطرة لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاي و القهوة مثلاً. أو الذي يصبح التفرج علي التلفزيون عادة عنده تضيع وقته وتؤثر علي قيامه بمسؤلياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون فترة الصوم تدريباً علي تركه.

*وقد يتدرب علي تركه خطية كالغضب أو الإدانة.

وهي من الخطايا المشهورة التي يقع فيها كثيرون. وربما تشمل التداريب مجموعة من خطايا اللسان تعود الإنسان السقوط فيها، فيدرب نفسه في الصوم علي التخلص منها واحدة فواحدة.

وما أسهل أن يضع أمامه آيات خاصة بالخطية.

فمثلاً يذكر نفسه كلما وقع في خطية النرفزة يقول الكتاب " لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله "(يع 1:2). ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة في المواقف التي يحاربه الغضب فيها. ويبكت نفسه قائلاً ماذا أستفيد من صومي، إن أن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟! أو أن كان واقعاً في أية خطية من خطايا اللسان، يضع أمامه قول الكتاب " كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين " (مت 12: 36)   ويقول لنفسه في عتاب: ماذا أستفيد إن صمت صوماً فيه كل ضبط النفس، ثم لم أضبط لساني وقلت لأخي يا أحمق، وأصبحت بذلك مستحقاً لنار جهنم (مت 5: 22).

وكلما تجوع وتشتهي الأكل، بكت نفسك.

وقل لها: حينما تتركن هذه الخطية، سوف أسمح لك بالأكل. هوذا الكتاب يقول " إن الذي لا يعمل لا يأكل " (2تس 3:10). وأنت لم تعملي عمل التوبة اللائق بالصوم، أو اللائق بقلب هو مسكن الله. وبخ نفسك وقل لها: ما فائدة امتناعي عن الأكل، أن كنت لم أمتنع بعد عن هذه الخطية التي تفصلني عن الله، ولا تنفعني صومي كله.

خذ نقطة الضعف التي فيك، واجعلها موضوع صلواتك وجهادك خلال هذا الصوم.

ركز عليها التركيز كله، من جهة الحرص و التدقيق، ومن جهة مقاومة هذه الخطية. واسكب نفسك أمام الله، وقل له: نجني يارب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأنني ضعيف في هذه النقطة بالذات، ولن أنتصر عليها بدون معونة منك أنت. إرحم يارب ضعفي وعجزي. لأ أريد أن أنتهي من هذا الصوم، قبل أنت تنتهي هذه الخطية من حياتي. أجمع آيات الكتاب الخاصة وضعها أمامك، لتتلوها باستمرار. لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هي فترة صراع لك مع الله، لتنال منه قوة تنتصر بها علي خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم علي هذا الصراع. وقل: مادام الصوم يخرج الشياطين حسب قول الرب، فليته يخرج مني خطاياي مادام هو مع الصلاة يخرج الشياطين.
*
++ ماذا بعد التوبه !!؟*
الأعتراف 
يقول قداسه البابا

 الاعتراف واسطة روحية لتوبة 
 سر الاعتراف " سر التوبة ". وهو فعلاً يقود إلى التوبة، إذا مارسه الإنسان بطريقة روحية تليق به. فالاعتراف ليس مجرد كلام يقوله المعترف للأب الكاهن، إنما ينبغى أن يمتزج بمشاعر معينة توصل الخاطئ إلى إلى التوبة الحقيقية فكيف ذلك؟


والاعتراف يشمل أربعة عناصر، يجب أن تتم:
1-الاعتراف على الله نفسه:   

كما يقول داود النبي للرب في المزمور الخمسين، مزمور التوبة " لك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدامك صنعت " (مز 50). وفى هذا الاعتراف تطلب من الله المغفرة، كما نقول في الصلاة " اغفر لنا خطايانا، كما نغفر نحن أيضاً لمن أخطأ إلينا ". وتطلب من الله أن يرفع غضبه عنك الذي تستحقه بسبب خطاياك، كما نقول في المزمور " يا رب لا تبكتنى بغضبك، ولا تؤدبنى بسخطك. ارحمنى يا رب فإنى ضعيف " (مز 6).  


2-وكما نعترف على الله، نعترف على أب الاعتراف أيضاَ:

تعترف عليه كوكيل للسرائر الإلهية (1كو4: 1). وكرسول من الله إليك "ملا2: 7). وتعترف عليه لكى يمنحك من الله المغفرة والحل (يو 20: 22، 23) (مت 18: 18). وأيضاَ لكى يسمح لك بالتناول، حتى يمكنك أن تتناول باستحقاق (1كو11: 27). وايضاً من أجل الإرشاد الروحى، ليشرح لك ما يجب أن تفعله0 وتعترف على الأب الكاهن أيضاً لسبب عملى. وهو أن الإنسان كثيراً ما يخجل وهو يذكر خطاياه أمام شخص روحى، وأمام الكهنوت بالذات. وهذا الخجل يساعده على عدم ارتكاب الخطية في المستقبل. وهكذا الخطية في المستقبل. وهكذا قال الكتاب " إعترفوا بعضكم على بعض بالزلات " (يع 5: 16). أى بشر على بشر.


3-تعترف على من أخطأت إليه بكل ما أسأت به إليه:

وذلك لكى تزيل من قبله أى غضب، أو حزن بسبب إساءتك إليه، حتى يمكنك أن تتناول بقلب صاف من نحو الكل . وهذا ما علم به الرب في العظة على الجبل، إذ قال " فإن قدمت قربانك على المذبح، وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك " (مت 5: 23، 24).

و هكذا لو وجدت في كل إساءة إلى الغير ستذهب إليه وتصالحه، وتعتذر إليه معترفاً بخطئك من نحوه.. فبلاشك سيقودك هذا إلى الاحتراس من معاملة الغير، والبعد أن الإساءة، حتى لا تضطر إلى الإعتذار عنها.


4-هناك اعتراف آخر، قد يكون هو الأول في الترتيب الزمنى، وهو أن تعترف بينك وبين نفسك أنك قد أخطأت..

ذلك أنه إن لم تكن معترفاً في داخل قلبك وفكرك أنك قد أخطأت، سوف لا تعترف طبعاً أمام الله بخطأ لا ترى أنك قد وقعت فيه. وأيضاً سوف لا تعترف أمام الكاهن بأنك قد أخطأت. ولن تذهب إلى أخيك وتصالحه، مادمت غير مقتنع في داخلك بأنك قد أخطأت إليه..

إذا الإعتراف بالخطأ أو الخطية، يبدأ داخل الإنسان أولاً، بإحساس داخلى أنه قد أخطأ، وباقتناع.فكرى بواقع الخطأ وتفاصيله، وبضرورة الإعتراف به للحصول على المغفرة، وللوصول إلى المصالحة مع الله والناس.

كثيرون ليس لهم هذا الإحساس الداخلى بالخطأ، لذلك لا يتقدمون نحو التوبة ولا الإعتراف..

ربما لأن موازينهم الروحية غير سليمة، أو أنهم يبررون تصرفاتهم باستمرار0 الذات عندهم تقف ضد كل اعتراف بالخطأ. يرون دواتهم باستمرار على حق، فبأى شئ يعترفون؟! بل إن كثيراً من أولئك المخطئين تلبس أخطاؤهم ثوب الفضيلة، ويفتخرون بذلك الخطأ.. كما كان الفريسيون والكتبة يرون أنهم على حق في معاداة السيد المسيح، دفاعاً عن ناموس موسى وتقاليد آبائهم!! وهكذا قالوا له في جرأة وفى الإعتزاز بالإثم " ألسنا نقول حسناً أنك سامرى وبك شيطان " (يو8: 48)!! إنهم يهينون المسيح هكذا ويشتمونه، يرون أنهم يقولون حسناً!!

ويقول نيافه نيافة الأنبا تواضروس عن الأستعداد
أسبوع الاستعداد : وهو الذى يسبق الأربعين المقدسة مباشرة، ونصومه تعويضاً عن السبوت التى تخلل فترة الأربعين يوماً ولا يجوز فيها الصوم الانقطاعى، وبذلك تكون الأربعين يوماً كاملة صوماً إنقطاعياً. 
*
++ العطاء*
لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يُسرّ الله " (عب 16:13). إن الرحمة وروح العطاء إنما هما دليل علي القلب الزاهد المحب لله... إنه القلب الذى يسعد بالعطاء يفرح لفرح الآخرين. والعطاء هو وسيلة لتقديسنا وكذلك الصدقة هي طريق الكمال، فالصوم هنا فرصة للتعبير العملي عن إيماننا الحقيقي
*
++++ مخص ::
*

يقول الأنبا نيافة الأنبا رافائيل
عن 
إحتياجات الصوم الكبير
*
1.       التوبة القلبية:*


إن الصوم الكبير هو موسم التوبة وتجديد العهود... هو موسم العودة إلى أحضان المسيح نرتمي فيه ونبكي علي الزمان الردئ الذى مضي.
(1 بط 3:4).وتظل الكنيسة طول الصوم تبرز لنا نماذج رائعة للتوبة: الابن الضال، السامرية، المخلّع، المولود أعمى...إلخ
وتوضح أيضاً كيف أن لمسة الرب يسوع شافية للنفس والجسد والروح ومجددة للحواس وباعثة للحياة.*
2.       الهدوء والصمت:*

إن ايقاع الحياة الصاخب وعنف متطلبات المعيشة وكثرة الانشغال والهموم جعلوا الانسان يفقد معناه وانسانيته، وحوّلوه لمجرّد ترس في ماكينة ضخمة يتحرك بتحركها ويقف بوقوفها.  
والانسان اليوم يعيش في تشتت مرعب يبدد قوي الجسم والعقل والنفس فكم بالحري قوي الروح، فنحن في أكثر الاحتياج إلي الهدوء والصمت حتى نغوص ونبحث فى أعماق نفوسنا بعيداً عن تأثير المشتتات الخارجية ونعتبرها رحلة لضبط الاتجاهات ونختزل كل شئ غير ضروري في برنامجنا اليومي مثل: الأحاديث الباطلة، الثرثرة، والمكالمات التليفونية الطويلة... وغيرها، وبذلك نجد وقت للتمتع بالهدوء والصمت وخشوع العبادة والتأمل ومعرفة ضعفاتنا وإيجاد نفوسنا مع الله.*
3.       العطاء:*

" لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يُسرّ الله " (عب 16:13). إن الرحمة وروح العطاء إنما هما دليل علي القلب الزاهد المحب لله... إنه القلب الذى يسعد بالعطاء يفرح لفرح الآخرين. والعطاء هو وسيلة لتقديسنا وكذلك الصدقة هي طريق الكمال، فالصوم هنا فرصة للتعبير العملي عن إيماننا الحقيقي


*من تجميعى*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2011)

رحلة جميلة مليئة بالروحيات المفيدة فى الصوم المقدس 

متابعة الرحلة وبركة رب المجد تكون معكم ​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> رحلة جميلة مليئة بالروحيات المفيدة فى الصوم المقدس
> 
> متابعة الرحلة وبركة رب المجد تكون معكم ​


*آمين يا تاسونى
ونحب بردو نشوف مشاركات حضرتك التأملية
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجمبلة
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجمبلة
> كل سنه وانت طيب*​


*ميرسى يا أمى الغالية 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2011)

*تأمل عن فضيلة العطاء

فلسا الأرملة
وجلس يسوع تجاه الخزانة ونظر كيف يُلقي الجمع ... فجاءت أرملة فقيرة وألقت فلسين قيمتهما ربع .... ( مر 12: 41 ،42)
كانت عينا الرب على هذه الأرملة وقد لاحظ ما فعلته. فأي تصرف نحوه في أي اتجاه لا يفلت من ملاحظته. إنه يقدّر كل ما يصدر من القلب مهما كان صغيراً جداً. وبوجه خاص هو يفحص أعمالنا "في الهيكل" وقبل أن نقف أمام كرسيه، هو يستعرض دوافعنا ومدى إمكانياتنا، وهو يقدّر عطايانا عندما نعطيها ويحدد قيمتها النسبية بدون خطأ.

وإن كانت الحقيقة الأولى هى أن عين الرب هي التي تراقبنا عند العطاء، فالحقيقة الأخرى هى أن عين الرب تلاحظ كيف نعطي. نعم، لنلاحظ أيها الأحباء هذا الحق الإلهي وهو أن الرب لا ينظر إلى ما نعطي، بل ينظر كيف نعطي. إنه يلاحظ الكيفية وليس الكمية. إن الرب لا يقول على الإطلاق إن المعطي الكثير يحبه الله، بل يقول "المعطي المسرور يحبه الله" ( 2كو 9: 7 ) وأيضاً يقول "المعطي فبسخاء" ( رو 12: 8 ). والسخاء هنا معناه بساطة القلب ومخافة الله كما يقول "في بساطة قلوبكم كما للمسيح" ( أف 6: 5 2كو 9: 7 ؛ 2كو1: 12). والسخاء مقترن بسماحة القلب "كل واحد كما ينوي بقلبه ليس عن حزن أو اضطرار" (2كو9: 7). نعم، يجب أن يسلك المعطي أمام الرب بنقاوة الدوافع، خالياً من كل الأغراض غير المناسبة، وحريصاً على أن يعمل مشيئة الرب ببساطة وأمانة وعدم تحيز.

والمسألة ليست مبلغ ما نعطي للرب، كلا. إن الفلسين اللذين دفعتهما الأرملة كانا ثمينين عند الرب أكثر من كل قرابين الأغنياء مجتمعة ( مر 12: 41 -44). لقد أعطت كل معيشتها، والروح القدس حرص على أن يعرفنا ما هي معيشتها، كانت كل معيشتها فلسين. ولقد كان لتلك الأرملة فرصة وضع فلس واحد والاحتفاظ بالآخر لها، ولكنها لم تفعل ذلك. لقد ألقت كل معيشتها وبرهنت بذلك على تكريس قلب موّحد نحو عمل الرب على الأرض.

قال المسيح "غيرة بيتك أكلتني" ( مز 69: 9 ) ولسان حال تلك الأرملة يقول "غيرة بيتك أكلت كل معيشتي".

تفكَّر معي أيها القارئ العزيز في كم يساوي هذا التكريس القلبي في موازين الأقداس، وكم هو مُسرّ لقلب الله، ولنتذكر أن إخلاصنا وتكريسنا إنما يُمتحنان ساعة العطاء ليس بملبغ ما نعطي، بل بمبلغ ما نحجزه لأنفسنا لأجل أغراضنا الخاصة.*​


----------



## الرب معنا (28 فبراير 2011)

*أحجزولي أول مقعد في أروع رحلة لكي أشاهد كل جمال الرحلة بوضوح *

*متابع .....دام صلبانكم *


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*يسمى الأحد الومافق للأمس في الطقس البيزنطي "أحد مرفع اللحم"*
*ففي هذا الأسبوع نبدأ بالاقتصار على الحليب والأجبان والألبان والبيض ونصوم عن اللحوم بأنواعها*

*والأحد القادم يسمى "أحد مرفع الجبن" ويبدأ الصوم العادي*

*وذلك فترة تهيئة جسدية لهذا الصوم العظيم الطويل*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ابو تربو

شكرا ليك

متابعة .... واحلى تقييم

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## Coptic Adel (28 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

  
*​


----------



## totty (28 فبراير 2011)

*إستفدت كتير أووووي

أتمنى أعمل بالكلام ده وأطبقه في حياتي من أول يوم كده

ربنا يعوض تعبكم وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*كيف صام *

( *الأنبياء + الرسل + الشعب كله +  الأممين* )
*
لقداســـه البابا*





*
هكذا صام الأنبياء*



إننا نسمع داود النبي يقول: "أذللت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 35: 13)، ويقول "أبكيت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 69: 10)، ويقول أيضاً: "ركبتاي ارتعشتا من الصوم" (مز 109: 24).  كما أنه صام لما كان ابنه مريضاً، وكان يطلب نفسه من الرب.  وفي صومه "بات مضطجعاً على الأرض" (2 صم 12: 16).

وقد صام دانيال النبي (دا 9: 3)، وصام حزقيال النبي أيضاً (حز 4: 9).

ونسمع أن نحميا صام لما سمع أن سور أورشليم مُنهَدِم وأبوابها محروقة بالنار (نح 1: 3، 4).  وكذا صام عزرا الكاهن والكاتب، ونادى بصوم لجميع الشعب (عز 8: 21).

 وقد قيل عن حنه النبية إنها كانت " لا تفارق الهيكل عابده بأصوام وطلبات "
(لو 2: 37).





*
وصام الرسل
*


حلول الروح القدس

في العهد الجديد، كما صام المسيح، صار رسله أيضاً..

وقد قال السيد المسيح في ذلك " حينما يرفع عنهم العريس حينئذ يصومون " (متي 9: 15).. وقد صاموا فعلاً. وهكذا كان صوم الرسل أقدم وأول صوم صامته الكنيسة المسيحية. وقيل عن بطرس الرسول إنه كان صائماً حتى جاع كثيراً واشتهي ان يأكل (أع 10: 10) فظهرت له الرؤيا الخاصة بقبول الأمم. وهكذا كان إعلان قبول الأمم في أثناء الصوم. وليس الرسل كان يخدم الرب " في اتعاب في أسهار في أصوام "(2 كو 6: 5)، بل قيل عنه " في أصوام مراراً كثيرة " (2 كو 11: 27). وقيل إنه صام ومعه برنابا (اع 14: 23).

وفي أثناء صوم الرسل ظن كلمهم الروح القدس..

إذ يقول الكتاب " وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: إفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي "(أع 13: 2، 3) . وما اجمل ما قاله الرب للرسل عن الصوم وعلاقته بإخراج الشياطين:

"هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشئ، إلا بالصلاة و الصوم " (مت 17: 21). إلي هذه الدرجة بلغت قوة الصوم في إرعاب الشياطين. وبم يكن الصوم قاصراً علي الأفراد، إنما كان الشعب كله يصوم..




*
صوم الشعب كله*



صوم الشعب يدخل في العبادة الجماعية (وهو غير الأصوام الخاصة).

فيه تجتمع كل قلوب الشعب معاً، في تذلل امام الله. وكما اعتاد الناس أن يصلوا معاً واحدة، وبنفس واحدة، في صلاة جماعية يقدمونها لله (أع 4: 24)، وهذه غير الصلوات الخاصة التي في المخدع المغلق، كذلك في الصوم:

هناك أصوام، لها أمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس:

يشترك فيها جميع المؤمنين معاً، بروح واحدة، يقدمون صوماً واحداً لله. إنه صوم للكنيسة كلها.. ولعل أبرز مثال له الصوم الذي صامه كل الشعب لما وقع في ضيقة أيام الملكة أستير حتى يصنع الرب رحمة (إس 4: 3، 16). وصام الجميع بالمسوح و الرماد والبكاء، وسمع الرب لهم وأنقذهم. وكما صام الشعب كله بنداء عزرا الكاهن علي نهر أهوا متذللين أمام الرب (عز 8: 21، 23)، كذلك إجتمعوا كلهم بالصوم مع نحميا وعليهم مسوح وتراب (نج 9: 1). وكذلك صام الشعب أيام يهوشافاط (2 أي 20: 3) . ويحدثنا سفر أرمياء النبي عن صوم الشعب في أيام يهوياقيم بن يوشيا (أر 36: 9). وصوم آخر جماعي في أيام يوئيل النبي (يوئيل 3: 5). ومن الأصوام الجماعية أيضاً:" صوم الشهر الرابع، وصوم الخامس، وصوم الخامس، وصوم السابع، وصوم العاشر "(زك 8: 19).

والصوم معروف في كل ديانة. وقد صام الأمم..




*
صوم الأممين أيضاً*



ولعل أبرز مثال له صيام أهل نينوي (يون 3). وكيف أن الله قبل صومهم، وغفر لهم خطاياهم. وكذلك كرنيليوس قائد المائة (أع 10: 30)). وكيف قبل الله صومه، وارسل إليه بطرس الرسول الذي وعظه وعمده. ويحدثنا العهد القديم عن صوم داريوس الملك أثناء تجربة دانيال النبي، وكيف " بات صائماً، ولم يؤت قدامه بسراريه " (دا 6: 18).

الصوم معروف في كل ديانة، حتى الديانات الوثنية و البدائية. مما هلي أنه معروف منذ القدم قبل أن يفترق الناس.

والذي يقرأ عن البوذية و البراهمية و الكنفوشيوسية، وعن اليوجا أيضاً، يري أمثلة قوية عن الصوم، وعن قهر الجسد لكي تأخذ الروح مجالها. والصوم عندهم تدريب للجسد وللروح أيضاً. وفي حياة المهاتما غاندي الزعيم الروحي الشهير للهند، نري الصوم من أبرز الممارسات الواضحة في حياته. وكثيراً ما كان يواجه به المشاكل. وقد صام مرة حتى قال الأطباء عن دمه بدأ يتحلل..

وبالصوم اكتشف اليوجا بعض طاقات الروح..

هذه الطاقة الروحية التي كانت محتجبة وراء الاهتمام بالجسد وقد عاقها الجسد عن الظهور ولم يكتشفوها إلا بالصوم.. ويري الهندوس أن غاية ما يصلون إليه هو حاله (النرفانا) أي انطلاق الروح من الجسد للإتحاد بالله، لا يمكن أن يدركوها إلا بالنسك الشديد والزهد والصوم . وهكذا نجد أنه حتى الروح البعيده عن عمل الروح القدس، التي هي مجرد روح تنطلق من رغبات الجسد ومن سيطرته بالتداريب، تكون روحاً قوية، تصل إلي بعض طاقاتها الطبيعية، فكم بالحري التي إلي جوار هذه القوة الطبيعية تكون مشتركة مع روح الله..؟





​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*
كما يقول قداسه البابا*
( *بالصوم يتدخَّل الله* )





لقد جرب هذا الأمر نحميا، وعزرا ودانيال. وجربته الملكة أستير من اجل الشعب كله. وجربته الكنيسة في الرابع في عمق مشكلة آريوس. وجربته الأجيال كلها. وأصبح عقيدة راسخة في ضمير الكنيسة، تصليها في صلاة القسمة في الصوم الكبير، مؤمنه إيماناً راسخاً أن الصوم يحل المشاكل..



الإنسان الواثق بقوته وذكائه. أما الشاعر بضعفه، فإه في مشاكله، يلجأ إلي الله بالصوم. في الصوم يتذلل أمام الله، ويطلب رحمته وتدخله قائلاً " قم أيها الرب الإله.." وفي ذلك ينصت إلي قول الرب في المزمور " من أجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين، الآن أقوم - يقول الرب - أصنع الخلاص علانية "(مز 11)


الصوم هو فترة صالحة، لإدخال الله في كل مشكلة. فترة ينادي فيها القلب المنسحق، ويستمع فيها الله.

فترة يقترب فيها الناس إلي الله، ويقترب فيها الله من الناس، يستمع حنينهم وإلي أنينهم، ويعمل.. طالما يكون الناس منصرفين إلي رغباتهم وشهواتهم، ومنشغلين بالجسد و المادة فإنهم يشعرون أن الله يقف بعيداً 

. لا لأنه يريد أن يبعد، وإنما لأننا أبعدناه، أو رفضناه، أو رفضنا أن نقترب منه علي وجه أصح. أما في فترات الصوم الممزوج بالصلاة، فإن الإنسان يقترب إلي الله، ويقول له: إشترك في العمل مع عبيدك.. إنه صراخ القلب إلي الله، لكي يدخل مع الإنسان في الحياة.

يمكن ان يكون في أي وقت. ولكنه في فترة الصوم يكون أعمق، ويكون أصدق ويكون أقوي.

فبالصوم الحقيقي يستطيع الإنسان أن يحنن قلب الله.. والذي يدرك فوائد الصوم، وفاعليه الصوم في حياته، وفي علاقته بالله، إنما يفرح بالصوم.





​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 فبراير 2011)

كنت اتمنى ان اكون معاكم


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2011)

*

    إحتياجات الصوم الكبير

    1.       التوبة القلبية:


    إن الصوم الكبير هو موسم التوبة وتجديد العهود... هو موسم العودة إلى أحضان المسيح نرتمي فيه ونبكي علي الزمان الردئ الذى مضي.
    (1 بط 3:4).وتظل الكنيسة طول الصوم تبرز لنا نماذج رائعة للتوبة: الابن الضال، السامرية، المخلّع، المولود أعمى...إلخ
    وتوضح أيضاً كيف أن لمسة الرب يسوع شافية للنفس والجسد والروح ومجددة للحواس وباعثة للحياة.
    2.       الهدوء والصمت:

    إن ايقاع الحياة الصاخب وعنف متطلبات المعيشة وكثرة الانشغال والهموم جعلوا الانسان يفقد معناه وانسانيته، وحوّلوه لمجرّد ترس في ماكينة ضخمة يتحرك بتحركها ويقف بوقوفها. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا
    والانسان اليوم يعيش في تشتت مرعب يبدد قوي الجسم والعقل والنفس فكم بالحري قوي الروح، فنحن في أكثر الاحتياج إلي الهدوء والصمت حتى نغوص ونبحث فى أعماق نفوسنا بعيداً عن تأثير المشتتات الخارجية ونعتبرها رحلة لضبط الاتجاهات ونختزل كل شئ غير ضروري في برنامجنا اليومي مثل: الأحاديث الباطلة، الثرثرة، والمكالمات التليفونية الطويلة... وغيرها، وبذلك نجد وقت للتمتع بالهدوء والصمت وخشوع العبادة والتأمل ومعرفة ضعفاتنا وإيجاد نفوسنا مع الله.
3.       العطاء:

    " لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يُسرّ الله " (عب 16:13). إن الرحمة وروح العطاء إنما هما دليل علي القلب الزاهد المحب لله... إنه القلب الذى يسعد بالعطاء يفرح لفرح الآخرين. والعطاء هو وسيلة لتقديسنا وكذلك الصدقة هي طريق الكمال، فالصوم هنا فرصة للتعبير العملي عن إيماننا الحقيقي

نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2011)

*تدريبات في الصوم الكبير

    قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

    لكي يكون هذا الصوم المقدس ذا أثر فعال فى حياتك الروحية، نضع أمامك بعض التداريب لممارستها، حتى إذا ما حولتها إلى حياة، تكون قد انتفعت فى صومك:


    1- تدريب لترك خطية معينة من الخطايا التى تسيطر عليك، والتى تتكرر فى كثير من اعترافاتك. أو التركيز على نقطة الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.. وكل إنسان يعرف تماماً ما هى الخطية التى يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر فى غالبية اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالاً للتدرب على تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا يكون صوماً مقدساً حقاً.

    وقد يتدرب الصائم على ترك عادة ما :

     مثل مدمن التدخين الذى يتدرب فى الصوم على ترك التدخين، أو المدمن مشروباً معيناً، أصبح عادة مسيطرة لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاى والقهوة مثلاً. أو الذى يصبح التفرج على التليفزيون عادة عنده تضيع وقته وتؤثر على قيامه بمسئولياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون فترة الصوم تدريباً على تركه. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

    اسكب نفسك أمام الله، وقل له: نجنى يارب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأننى ضعيف فى هذه النقطة بالذات، ولن أنتصر عليها بدون معونة منك أنت، لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هى صراع لك مع الله، لتنال منه قوة تنتصر بها على خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم على هذا الصراع.



    فمثلاً يذكر نفسه كلما وقع فى خطية النرفزة بقول الكتاب : "لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله" (يع 2:1). ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة فى المواقف التى يحاربه الغضب فيها. ويبكت نفسه قائلاً: ماذا أستفيد من صومى، إن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟!


    2- التدريب على حفظ بعض المزامير من صلوات الأجبية، ويمكن إختيار مزمور أو إثنين من كل صلاة من الصلوات السبع، وبخاصة من المزامير التى تترك فى نفسك أثراً.


    3- التدريب على حفظ أناجيل الساعات، وقطعها، وتحاليلها. علماً بأنه لكل صلاة 3 أو 6 قطع.


    4- التدريب على الصلاة السرية بكل ما تحفظه، سواء الصلاة أثناء العمل، أو فى الطريق، أو اثناء الوجود مع الناس، أو فى أى وقت.


    5- اتخاذ هذه الصلوات والمزامير والأناجيل مجالاً للتأمل حتى يمكنك أن تصليها بفهم وعمق.


    6- تداريب القراءات الروحية: سواء قراءة الكتاب المقدس بطريقة منتظمة، بكميات أوفر، وبفهم وتأمل.. أو قراءة سير القديسين، أو بعض الكتب الروحية، بحيث تخرج من الصوم بحصيلة نافعة من القراءة العميقة.


    7- يمكن فى فترة الصوم الكبير، أن تدرب نفسك على استلام الألحان الخاصة بالصوم أو بأسبوع الآلام، مع حفظها، وتكرارها، والتشبع بروحها...



    8- يمكن أن تدرب نفسك على درجة معينة من الصوم، على أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف أبيك الروحى.


    9- هناك تدريبات روحية كثيرة فى مجالات المعاملات... مثل اللطف، وطول الأناة، واحتمال ضعفات الآخرين، وعدم الغضب، واستخدام كلمات المديح والتشجيع، وخدمة الآخرين ومساعدتهم، والطيبة والوداعة فى معاملة الناس.


    10- تدريبات أخرى فى (نقاوة القلب): مثل التواضع، والسلام الداخلى، ومحبة الله، والرضى وعدم التذمر، والهدوء وعدم القلق، والفرح الداخلى بالروح، والإيمان، والرجاء.​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات في الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير

 التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول:

أولاً: الخطية و الذات:

    الخطية مدمرة للإنسان "كل الرأس مريض ليس فيه صحة" (أش 5:1).

    ازدواج الشخصية والرياء هما بداية البعد عن الله "كالفضة المغشوشة " (إش 1: 22)

    الذات هي أخطر عدو في رحلة الصوم "كفوا عن الإنسان" (إش 2: 23).

    "لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ..." (مت 6: 25).


ثانيا: التوبة و الاعتراف

    •  الاعتراف بالخطية ضرورة للتوبة- والاعتراف دعوة من الله وبدون الاعتراف تضعف قوة الصوم، لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة من سفر إشعياء هذه الأقوال: "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب: إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج، إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف" (إش 18:1).

    •  الاعتراف والصوم كلاهما صلب للذات: "ادخل إلى الصخرة، اختبئ في التراب من أمام هيبة الرب" (إش 2: 10).



ثالثا: الإيجابية في التوبة:

    •  "تعلموا فعل الخير" (إش 1: 17).

    لا بد في الصوم من الإكثار من عمل الخير:

    طوبى للرحماء على المساكين فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم

    والمسيح يرحمهم في يوم الدين ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم.

    •  "صهيون تفدى بالحق و تائبوها بالبر" (إش 1: 27).

    فالصوم أروع مجال لظهور بر الله في حياة التائبين. ما أجمل التوبة التي تؤهل الإنسان لبر الله.

    •  التوبة مسيرة في نور الرب "هلم فنسلك في الرب" (إش 2: 5).

    فالسلوك في وصايا السيد المسيح الرب- المكملة لمسيرة التوبة هي مسيرة في نور الرب.

    •  الإنسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله "وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك في سبله..." (إش 2: 3).  

    •  في أول الرحلة الله يسألني: أنت تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد؟... الله أم المال؟ الله أم الجسد؟ الله أم اللبس؟ الله أم المظاهر؟ الله أم الذات. *​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*الصوم والجسد
لقداسه البابا*




*
++ ما هو تعريف الصوم من الناحية الجسدية؟ *
الصوم هو إنقطاع عن الطعام فترة من الوقت، يعقبها طعام خال من الدسم الحيواني.




*
++فترة الانقطاع في الصوم  (الصوم الانقطاعي)،*



لابد من فترة إنقطاع (الصوم الانقطاعي)، لأننا لو اكلنا من بدء اليوم بدون انقطاع، لصرنا نباتيين وليس صائمين. وحتي الصوم في اللغة هو الإمتناع أو الإنقطاع. فلا بد إذن أن نمتنع عن الطعام لفترة معينة.

فترة الإنقطاع عن الطعام تختلف من شخص لآخر.

وذلك لأسباب كثيرة نذكر من بينها:

1-  يختلف الناس في درجتهم الروحية. فهناك المبتدئ الذي لا يستطيع أن ينقطع عن الطعام لفترة طويلة. واكثر من هؤلاء الناسك الذي يستطيع ان يطوي الأيام صوماً، كما كان يفعل آباؤنا الرهبان و المتوحدون و السواح.

2-  يختلف الصائمون في سنهم. فمستوي الطفل أو الصبي في الصوم، غير مستوي الشاب أو الرجل الناضج، غير ما يستطيعه الشيخ أو الكهل.


3-   يختلف الصائمون أيضاً في صحتهم، فما يحتمله القوي غير ما يحتمله الضعيف. كما أن المرضي قد يكون لهم نظام خاص، أو يعفون من الانقطاع حسبما تكون نوعية امراضهم وطريقة علاجهم.

4-   يختلف الصائمون كذلك في نوعية عملهم. فالعض يقومون بأعمال تحتاج إلي مجهود جسدي كبير. والبعض أعمالهم مريحة يجلسون فيها إلي مكاتبهم بضع ساعات في اليوم. واحتمال هؤلاء للانقطاع غير احتمال أولئك.

5-   هناك أيضا نظام التدرج. فقد يبدأ الصائم الأسبوع الأول من صومه بدرجة إنقطاع معينة، تزداد علي مر الأسابيع، حتى يكون إنقطاعه في آخر الصوم أعلي بكثير من نقطه البدء. وهذا التدرج نافع وينصح به الآباء الروحيون.

علي انه قد يوجد حد ادني لهذا الإنقطاع.

 وربما يختلف هذا الحد الأدنى من صوم إلي آخر. فالصوم الكبير مثلاً يكون حده الأدني أعلي من باقي الأصوام. والحد الأدني في أسبوع الآلام يكون أعلي مما في الصوم الكبير نفسه  والبعض كانوا يطوون الفترة من بعد خميس العهد إلي قداس العيد. وأيام البرامون في أصلها تطوي أيضا. أما الضعفاء فلهم تسهيل خاص. ومع كل ذلك، فيمكننا ان نضع قاعدة هامة وهي:

فترة الإنقطاع تكون حسب إرشاد أب الاعتراف.

وذلك حتى لا يبالغ فيها البعض فتتبعهم جسدياً، وقد تتعبهم روحياً أيضا إذ تجلب لهم أفكارًاً من المجد الباطل. كما أن العض من الناحية الإخري قد يتهاون بطريقة تفقده فائدة الصوم. والأفضل ان يشرف أب اعتراف علي هذا الأمر. علي أنه من جهة النظام العام للكنيسة في فترة الإنقطاع، نود أن نسأل سؤالاً:

هل هناك علاقة بين الإنقطاع عن الطعام والساعة التاسعة؟

يبدو أن هناك علاقة.. لنه في طقس الكنيسة الخاص بصلاة الساعة التاسعة نلاحظ إختيار فصل الإنجيل الخاص بمباركة الطعام بعد فترة من الجوع (لو 9: 10-17). وواضح أننا في صلاة الساعة التاسعة نذكر موت السيد المسيح علي الصليب، فلماذا إذن هذا الفصل من الإنجيل الخاص بمباركة الطعام؟ يبدوا أن نظام الإنقطاع كان عموماً إلي الساعة التاسعة، فيصلي الناس هذه الساعة بإنجيلها المناسب، ثم يتناولون طعامهم. ولما كانت غالبية السنة صوماً، ولكي لا يتغير نظام الصلاة اليومية بين الإفطار و الصوم، بقي هذا الفصل من الإنجيل علي مدار السنة.. حتى في الأيام التي ليس فيها إنقطاع، يذكرنا بمباركة الرب للطعام قبل الكل أياً كان الموعد..

و المعروف ان الساعة التاسعة من النهار هي الثالثة بعد الظهر، علي اعتبار أن النهار يبدأ علي الأغلب من السادسة صباحا. وعلي آيه الحالات، لا داعي لاستفاضة في بحث هذه النقطة، مادامت فترة الإنقطاع تتغير من شخص إلي آخر، كما إننا تركنا تحديدها لأب الإعتراف ولحالة الصائم الروحية...

والمهم عندنا هو الوضع الروحي لفترة الانقطاع.

فلا نريد ان ندخل في شكليات أو في قوانين خاصه بفترة الانقطاع، إنما نريد أن نتحدث عن الطريقة التي يستفيد بها الإنسان روحياً من فترة إنقطاعه عن الطعام. لأنه قد ينقطع إنسان عن الطعام إلي التاسعة من النهار أو غلي الغروب أو إلي ظهور النجم، ولا يستفيد روحياً، إذ كان قد سلك بطريقة غير روحية. فما هي الطريقة الروحية إذن؟

1-    ينبغي أن تكون أن تكون فترة الانقطاع فترة زهد ونسك.

فلا تهتم فيها بما للجسد. أي لا تكون منقطعاً عن الطعام، وتظل تفكر متي تأكل.. إنما ينبغي أن تكون فترة الإنقطاع فترة زاهدة ناسكة، ترتفع فيها تماماً عن مستوي الكل وعن مستوي المادة وعن مستوي الطعام.

2-    وبعد فترة الإنقطاع لا تأكل بشهوة.

فالذي ينقطع عن الطعام، ثم يأكل بعد ذلك ما يشتهيه، أو يتخير أصنافاً معينة تلذ له، هذا لا يكون قد أخضع جسده أو أمات شهواته. وإذ يأكل بشهوة، أو إذ يأكل ما يشتهي، يدل علي انه لم يستفيد روحياً من فترة الإنقطاع، ولم يتعلم منها الزهد و النسك..! أنظر ما قاله دانيال النبي عن صومه " لم آكل طعاماً شهياً "(دا 10:3). وهكذا يكون يهدم ما يبنيه، بلا فائدة..! وليس الصوم هو أن نبني ونهدم ثم نبني ثم نهدم، بغير قيام..!

3-    ولا تترقب نهاية فترة الانقطاع، لتأكل.

أن جاء موعد الكل، فلا تسرع إليه. وحبذا لو قاومت نفسك، ولو دقائق قليلة وانتظرت. أو إن حل موعد تناولك للطعام، قل لنفسك: نصلي بعض الوقت ثم نأكل، أو نقرأ الكتاب ونتأمل بعض الوقت ثم نأكل، ولا تتهافت علي الطعام.. الزهد الذي كان لك أثناء فترة الإنقطاع، فليستمر معك بعدها. فهذه هي الفائدة الروحية التي تنالها.

أجعل روحياتك هي التي تقودك، وليس الساعة.

وادخل إلي العمق. العمق الذي في الامتناع عن الطعام. الذي الإرتفاع عن مستوي الكل، وعن مستوي الماده، وعن مستوي الجسد. وبالنسبة إلي فترة الإنقطاع وموعدها، حبذا لو وصلت بك إلي الشعور بالجوع فهذا أفيد جداً.




*
++عنصر الجوع في الصوم*



كثيرون ينقطعون عن الطعام، ثم يأكلون دون أن يشعروا بالاحتياج إلي الطعام، ودون أن يشعروا بالاحتياج إلي الطعام، ودون أن يصلوا إلي الشعور بالجوع، وغلي احتمال الجوع والصبر عليه واخذ ما فيه من فوائد روحية. وقدم لنا الكتاب أمثله للجوع في الصوم:

السيد المسيح صام حتى جاع، وكذلك الرسل.

قيل عن السيد المسيح له المجد في صومه الأربعيني إنه " جاع أخيرا " (مت 4: 2). وحسب روايه معلمنا لوقا البشير "لم يأكل شيئاً في تلك الأيام. ولما تمت جاع أخيراً" (لو 4: 2). وذكر عن السيد المسيح أنه جاع، في مناسبة أخري، في أثنين البصخة (مر11: 12). ولكت لعل البعض يقول أن مستوي صوم السيد صعب علينا، فلنتحدث عن صوم البشر، وفيه أيضاً عنصر الجوع. قيل عن القديس بطرس الرسول إنه " جاع كثيرً واشتهي أن يأكل "(أع 10: 1). وفي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عن خدمته هو وزملائه، قال " في تعب وكد، في أسهار مراراً كثيرة، في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مراراً كثيرة "(2كو 11: 27). وقال أيضا " تدربت ان اشبع وان أجوع "(في 4: 12).

وقد طوب الله حالة الجوع فقال:

" طوباكم أيها الجياع الآن، لأنكم ستشبعون "(لو 6: 21).

وأن كان جوع لعازر المسكين قد أهله للجلوس في حضن أبينا إبراهيم، علي اعتبار أنه استوفي تعبه علي الأرض علي الرغم من أن ذلك كان بغير إرادته، فكم بالأكثر ينال خيراً في الأبدية من قد جاع ههنا بإرادته، نسكاً وزهداً،وتقرباً إلي الله.

 وقد درب الرب شعبه في البرية بالجوع.

وقال لهذا الشعب " وتتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب هذه الأربعين سنه في القفز.. فإذنك واجاعك وأطعمك المن الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آباؤك لكي يعلمك انه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل ما خرج من فم الرب يحيا الإنسان "(تث 8:2،3)   إن الذي يهرب من عبارة "أذلك وأجاعك"، ستهرب منه عبارة "واطعمك المن في البرية"… علي أن بني إسرائيل تذمروا علي تدريب الجوع، فهلكوا في البرية

إن الصوم يصل إلي كماله، في الجوع واحتماله.

فإن كنت لا تجوع، فأنت لم تصل إلي عمق الصوم بعد. وإن اطلت فترة إنقطاعك حتى وصلت غلي الجوع، ثم أكلت مباشرة، فأنت إذن لم تحتمل الجوع ولم تمارسه. وبالتالي لم تنل الفوائد الروحية التي يحملها الجوع.

فما هي الفضائل الروحية التي يحملها الجوع؟

الذي يمارس الجوع، يشعر بضعفه عن الغرور و الشعور بالقوة والثقة يذل الجسد، فتذل النفس، وتشعر بحاجتها إلي قوة تسندها، فتلجأ غلي الله بالصلاة وتقول له: أسند يارب ضعفي بقوتك الإلهية، فأنا بذاتي لا أستطيع شيئا.

صلاة الإنسان وهو جائع، صلاة أكثر عمقا.

أن الجسد الممتلئ بالطعام، لا تخرج منه صلوات ممتلئة بالروح. ولذلك دائماً تمتزج الصلاة بالصوم، ويمتزج الصوم و الصلاة. وحينما يريد الناس ان يصلوا في عمق، نراهم يصومون. وهكذا صلوات الناس في أسبوع الآلام لها عمقها، وحتي القراءات كذلك حينما تقال بصوت خافت من الجوع.. إن تسجيل لحن من ألحان البصخة، خلال أسبوع الآلام، يكون له عمق لن الذي سجله كان صائماً، وله روحيات الصوم.. وتسجيل نفس اللحن في غير أيام الصوم، وصاحبة مفطر، يجعل اللحن يفقد الكثير من عمقه الروحي، وربما يتحول إلي مجرد أنغام وموسيقي. إن الله يحب أن يشعر الإنسان بضعفه، لكيما ينسحق قلبه. والجوع يساعد علي الشعور بالضعف. ولذلك تصلح فيه المطانيات، ولا تصلح لمن هو ممتلئ بالطعام. نصيحتي لك: أن شعرت بالجوع فلا تأكل. وإنما أحتمل وخذ بركة الجوع.إن السيد المسيح صام أربعين يوماً وجاع أخيرا. ولما نصحه الشيطان ان يأكل رفض أن يأكل علي الرغم من جوعه. واعطانا بذلك درساً.. لذلك أحتمل الجوع وأيضا:

إن شعرت بالجوع، لا تهرب منه.

لا تهرب من الشعور بالجوع، عن طريق الانشغال ببعض الأحاديث، أو ببعض المسليات، أو عن طريق النوم، لكي تمضي فترة الجوع دون ان تشعر بها.. فإنك بالهروب من الجوع، إنما تهرب من بركاته ومن فوائده الروحية، وتهرب من التدريب علي فضيلة الاحتمال وفضيلة قهر الجسد.. إننا نريد أن نستفيد من الجوع، وليس أن نهرب منه.

إن ضغط عليك الجوع، قل إنك لا تستحق الأكل.

قل لنفسك: أنا لا أستحق آكل بسبب خطاياي. وهكذا تنسحق فسك من الداخل، في الوقت الذي يسحقها فيه أيضاً تعب الجسد. وهكذا تتخلي عنك الكبرياء والخيلاء والعجب بالذات. وإن يصلي. أما الشبعان كثيراً ما ينسي الصلاة ولذلك غالبية المتدينين يصلون قبل الأكل. وقليلون هم الذين يصلون بعد الانتهاء من الأكل أيضاً، إلا في الرسميات..

تدريب الجوع في الصوم، ينبغي أن يكون بحكمة.

حقاً إن الذين شعروا بالفائدة الروحية التي تأتي من الجوع، كانوا يطيلون مدته.. علي إني لا أقصد بهذا التدريب المبالغة فيه، بحيث يصل الصائم إلي وضع لا يستطيع أن يقف فيه علي قدميه للصلاة من شدة الإعياء. وقد يفضل أن يصلي وهو ساجد، ليس عن خشوع وإنما طلباً للراحة واسترخاء الجسد في تعب إنما يجب السلوك في هذا التدريب بحكمة، في حدود احتمال الجسد. ومع ذلك أقول لك كلمة صريحة وهي:

لا تخف من الجوع، فهو لا يستمر معك

فالمعدة كلما تعطيها أزيد من احتياجها تتسع لتحتمل ما هو أكثر.. ويزداد اتساعها في حالا الترهل، مع ضعف جدران المعدة. وإن لم تعطها ما يصل بها إلي الامتلاء تشعر بالجوع، فإن صبرت علي الجوع ولم تعط المعدة ما يملؤها، تبدأ في أن تكيف نفسها وتنكمش. وبتوالي التدريب لا تعود تتسع لكثير.. ولا يستمر الجوع، فالقليل يشعرها بالشبع. والإنسان الحكيم هو الذي يضبط نفسه، ويحفظ نظام معدته، فهو لا يكثر من تناول الطعام حتى تترهل معدته، ولا يبالغ في منع الطعام عنها بحيث تنكمش إلي وضع أقل من احتياج جسده.

فالإعتدال في هذا الأمر نافع وفيه حكمة.
*
تابع*



​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*++الصوم والسهر*





الامتلاء بالطعام يساعد علي ثقل الجسد، وبالتالي علي النوم. أما الصائم فيكون جسده خفيفاً، غير مثقل بعمليات الهضم، ويمكنه السهر. والصوم مع السهر يعطي استضاءة للفكر. وكل القديسين الذين اتقوا الصوم، اشتهروا أيضاً بالسهر. نلاحظ ان التلاميذ بعد العشاءين، ثقلت عيونهم بالنوم وهم في البستان، ولم يستطيعوا أن يسهروا مع الرب ولا ساعة واحدة (مت 26: 40). وأنت يا أخي، ليس من صالحك أن يأتي الختن في نصف الليل فيجدك نائماً، بينما الكتاب يقول " طوبي لأملئك العبيد الذين إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين (لو 12: 37). تدريب إذن علي الصوم، فالصوم يتمشي مع السهر. ونقصد بالسهر، السهر مع الله، وقضاء الليل في الصلاة.




*
++نوع الطعام في الصوم
*



تحدثنا في الصوم عن الجوع وفترة الإنقطاع، بقي أن أحدثكم عن نوع الطعام. ويهمني هنا أن أذكركم بقول دانيال النبي عن صومه:

"لم آكل طعاماً شهياً" (دا 10: 3). لذلك إن صمت، أعطيت جسدك ما يشتهيه، لا تكون قد صمت بالحقيقة. إبعد إذن عن المشتهيات لكي تقهر جسدك وتخضعه لإرادتك. لا تطلب صنفاً مختاراً بالذات، ولا تطلب أن تكون طريقه صنع الطعام بالأسلوب الذي يلذ لك. وإن وضع أمامك - دون أن تطلب - صنف من الذي تحبه نفسك، لا تكثر منه في أكلك.. ولا أريد أن أقول لك كما قال أحد الآباء القديسين " إن وضع أمامك طعام تشتهيه، فافسده قليلاً ثم كله ". ولعله يقصد بإفساده، أن تضيف عليه كمثال شيئاً يغير طعمه.. علي الأقل: مثل هذا الصنف المشتهي، لا تاكل كل ما يقدم لك منه. وكما قال أحد الآباء " إرفع يدك عنه، ونفسك ما تزال تشتهيه ". أي أن جسدك يطلب أن يكمل أكله من هذا الصنف، وأنت تضبط نفسك وتمنعها عنه.

هنا ونقف أمام أسئلة كثيرة يقدمها البعض:

هل النباتين والمسل الصناعي يحل آكله في الصوم أو لا؟ هل الجبنه الديمكس طعام صيامي أم فطاري؟ هل السمك نأكله في هذا الصوم أم لا نأكله؟ ما رأيك في الشوكولاته الصيامي؟.. إلخ

أسئله كثيرة يمكن الإجابة عليها من جهة تركيب تلك الأطعمة، ويمكن من ناحية أخرى أن تٌبحَث روحيا: فالسمن النباتي، إن كانت مجرد زيت نباتي مهدرج تكون طعاماً نباتياً يتفق مع حرفية الصوم. أما عن كنت تأكلها شهوة منك في طعام السمن، فالأمر يختلف: تكون من الناحية الشكلية صائماً، ومن الناحية الروحية غير مستفيد.

ونحن لا نريد ان نأخذ من الصوم شكلياته.

كذلك الجبنة الديمكس، المقياس هو: هل يوجد في تركيبها عنصر حيواني؟ هذا من الناحية الشكلية. ولكن روحياً: هل أنت تحب الجبنة وتصر علي أكلها منفذاً رغبات جسدك في الصوم ؟ وكذلك بالنسبة للشوكولاته الصيامي: هل أنت تشتهي هذا الصنف بالذات؟ ولماذا لا تستبدله بكوب من الكاكاو؟ أما السمك، فهو أصلاً طعام حيواني. وقد صرح به للضعفاء الذين لا يحتملون كثرة الأصوام. ولكن لا يصرح به في أصوام الدرجة الأولي. ومع ذلك:

إن اشتهي جسدك سمكاً في الصوم، أي صوم، فلا تعطه.

ليس فقط السمك، بل كل المشتهيات مهما كانت حلالاً. لأنك في الصوم تضبط شهواتك.

أليس الزواج حلالاً؟ ولكن الصائمين يبعدون عن المعاشرات الجسدية في الصوم ضبطاً لأنفسهم (1 كو 7:5). بل هكذا فعل أيضاً الملك دار يوس الأممي (دا 6:8).




*
++الطعام النباتي*



تحدثنا في الصوم عن فترة الإنقطاع وعن الجوع، بقي ان نتحدث عن الطعام النباتي في الصوم، ونشرح كيف انه نظام إلهي، وأنه الأصل في الطبيعة، إذ أن أبانا آدم كان نباتياً، وامنا حواء كانت نباتية. وكذلك أولادهما إلي نوح.

إن الله خلق الإنسان نباتياً.

فلم يكن آدم وحواء يأكلان في الجنة سوي النباتات: البقول والثمار. وهكذا قال الله لآدم وحواء " إني قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يبذر بذراً علي وجه كل الأرض. وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبذر بذراً، لكم يكون طعاماً "(تك 1: 29). بل حتى الحيوانات إلي ذلك الحين كانت نباتية أيضا، إذ قال الرب " ولكل حيوان الأرض وكل طير السماء، وكل دابة علي الأرض فيها نفس حية، أعطيت كل عشب أخضر طعاماً (تك 1: 30).
وبعد طرد الإنسان من الجنة، بقي أيضاً نباتياً.

ولكنه إلي جوار البقول وثمار الأرض، أعطي أن يأكل من عشب الأرض، أي من الخضراوات، فقال له الرب بعد الخطية " وتأكل عشب الحقل "(تك 3: 18). ولم نسمع أن أبانا آدم مرض بسب سوء التغذية، ولا امنا حواء. بل نسمع ان أبانا آدم - وهو نباتي - عاش 930 سنة (تك 5:5). وهكذا طالت أعمار أبنائه وأبناء أبنائه في هذه الأجيال النباتية..(تك5).

ولم يصرح للإنسان بأكل اللحم بعد فلك نوح.

وحدث ذلك في زمن مظلم كان فيه " شر الإنسان قد كثر علي الأرض " حتى " حزن الرب أنه عمل الإنسان وتأس في قلبه "، واغرق العالم بالطوفان (تك 6:5، 6). وهكذا بعد رسو الفلك، قال الله لأبينا نوح وبنيه " كل دابه حية تكون لكم طعاماً، كالعشب الأخضر، دفعت إليكم الجميع. غير أن لحماً بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه " (تك 9:3،4). ولما قاد الله شعبه في البرية، إطعامه طعاماً نباتياً.

وكان هذا الطعام النباتي هو المن "وهو كبذر الكزبره أبيض، وطعمه كرقاق بعسل" (خر 16: 31). وكان الشعب يلتقطونه ويطحنونه أو يدفونه في الهاون كما كانوا أيضاً يطبخونه في القدور ويعملونه ملأت. وكان طعمه كطعم قطايف بزيت (عدد 11: 8).

ولما صرح لهم باللحم، فعل ذلك بغضب.

وكان ذلك التصريح بسبب شهوتهم، وتذمرهم علي الطعام وطلبهم اللحم بدموع. فأعطاهم الرب شهوتهم، وضربهم ضربه عظيمة " وإذ كان اللحم بعد بين أسنانهم قبل أن ينقطع، حمي غضب الرب علي شعب، وضربهم ضربة عظيمة جداً، فدعي أسم ذلك الموضوع قبروت هتأوة (أي قبور الشهوة) لأنهم هناك دفنوا القوم الذين اشتهوا "(عدد11، 33، 34).

والأكل النباتي كانا أيضاً طعام دانيال النبي وأصحابة.

إذ كانوا يأكلون القطاني أي البقول (دا 1:12)، هؤلاء الذين وضعوا في قلوبهم ألا يتنجسوا بأطايب الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه (دا 10: 3).

وكان الطعام النباتي آكل حزقيال النبي في صومه.

وفعل ذلك بأمر إلهي، إذ قال له الرب " وخذ أنت لنفسك قمحاً وشعيراً وفولاً وعدساً ودخناً وكرسنة (حز 4:9).

والطعام النباتي طعام خفيف، هادئ ومهدئ.

ليس فيه ثقل اللحوم،دهونها وشحومها، بكل تأثير ذلك علي صحة الجسد ونلاحظ أنه حتى في الحيوانات: المتوحشة منها هي آكله اللحوم، والأليفة منها هي آكله النباتات. والمعروف أن النباتيين أكثر هدوء في طباعهم من آكلي اللحوم. و العجيب أن غالبية الحيوانات التي نأكلها هي من الحيوانات آكله النباتات كالبهائم والغنام و الماعز و الطيور الداجنة.

وتلك الحيوانات النباتية لم تضعف بالطعام النباتي.

بل إننا قد نصف الإنسان بأن صحته كالجمل أو كالحصان، وهما نباتيان. وكانوا قديماً يقيمون رياضة هي مصارعة الثيران، لإثبات القوة بمصارعة هذه الحيوانات الجبارة في قوتها، وهي نباتية. إذن أكل النبات لا يضعف الأجساد.

وقد طالت أعمار النباتيين، ومنهم المتوحدون و السواح.

كان برنارد شو   الكاتب المشهور نباتياً، وقد عاش 94 سنة ولم يصبه أي مرض طوال حياته.. وما أكثر النباتيين الذين طالت أعمارهم. و القديس الأنبا بولا اول السواح، عاش ثمانين سنة كسائح لم ير خلالها وجه إنسان، أي عاش حوالي المائة سنة. وغالبية السواح عاشوا اعماراً طويلة. ولم يكن هؤلاء نباتيين فحسب، بل كانت حياتهم كلها زهداً، وكانت أطعمتهم زهيدة. ومع ذلك كانت صحتهم قوية. و القديس الأنبا انطونيوس أب جميع الرهبان عاش 105 سنة، وكانت حياته صوماً مستمراً، وكان قوياً في صحته يمشي عشرات الأميال ولا يتعب..

موضوع الطعام النباتي لا أريد أن أبحثه علمياً بل عملياً، في حياة البشرية منذ آدم..

حقاً إن الأحماض الأمينية الرئيسية موجودة بغني في البروتين الحيواني أكثر مما في البروتين النباتي، التي توجد فيه علي أية الحالات بنسب أقل، ولكنها كانت كافية لكل الذين ذكروناهم، وعاش بها الرهبان و النباتيون في صحة قوية. ومع ذلك لا ننسي أن الكنيسة تسمح في بعض الأصوام بالسمك، ولا شك أنه يحوي بروتيناً حيواناً. كما ان هناك فترات طويلة من الإفطار.

لا تخف إذن من الصوم، فالصوم يفيد الجسد.


*
تابع
*



​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*++فائدة الصوم للجسد
*




للصوم فوائد عديدة للجسد، نذكر بعضاً منها فيما يلي:

1-       الصوم فترة راحة لبعض أجهزة الجسد.

إنها فترة تستريح فيها كل الأجهزة الخاصة بالهضم و التمثيل، كالمعدة والأمعاء و الكبد والمرارة، هذه التي يرهقها الأكل الكثير، والطعام المعقد في تركيبه و بخاصة الأكل المتواصل أو الذي في غير مواعيد منتظمة، كمن يأكل ويشرب بين الوجبات، في الضيفات وفي تنازل المسليات و الترفيهات وما أشبه. فترتبك أجهزته إذ يدخل طعام جديد يحتاج إلي هضم، علي طعام نصف مهضوم،، علي طعام أوشك أن ينتهي هضمه..! أما في الصوم ففي خلال فترة الانقطاع تستريح أجهزة الجسم هذه. وفي تناول الطعام تصلها أطعمة خفيفة لا تتعبها. وكذلك يريحنا في الصوم تدريب (عدم الأكل بين الوجبات). وما أجمل ان يتعود الصائم هذه التدريب، ويتخذه كمنهج دائم حتى في غير أوقات الصوم، إلا في الحالات الاستثنائية. من فوائد الصوم أيضا للجسد أن:

2-       الطعام النباتي يريح من مشكلة الكوليسترول.

ما أخطر اللحوم بشحومها ودهونها في أزادة نسبة الكوليستيرول في الدم، وخطر ذلك في تكوين الجلطات، حتى ان الأطباء يشددون جداً في هذا الأمر، ويقدمون النصائح في البعد عن دسم اللحم و البيض والسمن وما إلي ذلك، حرصاً علي صحة الجسد، وبخاصة بعد سن معينة وفي حالات خاصة، وينصحون أيضاً بالطعام النباتي، ويحاولون علي قدر الطاقة إرجاع الإنسان إلي طبيعته الأولي وإلي طعام جنة عدن.. ومن فوائد الصوم أيضاً للجسد أنه:

3-       بالصوم يتخلص الصائم من السمنة و البدانه و الترهل.

هذه البدانه التي يحمل فيها الإنسان كمية من الشحوم و الدهون، ترهقه وتتعب قلبه الذي يضطر أيضاً أن يوصل الدم إلي كتل من الأنسجة فوق المعدل الذي أراد له الله أن يعوله.. بالإضافة إلي ما تسببه السمنة من أمراض عديدة للجسد. ويصر الأطباء من أجل صحة الجسد علي إنقاص وزنه. ويضعون له حكماً لابد أن يسير عليه يسمونه الريجيم.  ، ويأمرون الإنسان البدين - الذي يعتبرونه مريضاً - بان يضبط نفسه في الأكل، بعد أن كان يأكل بلا ضابط.

إن الصائم الذي يضبط نفسه، لا يحتاج إلي ريچيم.

والصوم كعلاج روحي، أسمي من العلاج الجسدي، لأنه في نفس الوقت يعالج الروح و الجسد و النفس معاً.. ليت الإنسان يصوم بهدف روحي، من اجل محبته لله، وسيصلح جسده تلقائياً أثناء صومه. فهذا افضل من ان يصوم بأمر الطبيب لكي ينقص وزنه.. حقاً إنها لمأساة، أن الإنسان يقضي جزاءاً كبيراً من عمره، يربي أنسجة لجسمه، ويكدس في هذا الجسم دهوناً وشحوماً… ثم يقضي جزءاً آخر من عمره في التخلص من هذه الكتل التي تعب كثيراً في تكوينها واقتنائها..! ولو كان معتدلاً، ولو عرف من البدء قيمة الصوم و نفعه، ما أحتاج إلي كل هذا الجهد في البناء و الهدم.. لعل هذا يذكرني بالتي تظل تأكل إلي أن يفقد جسدها رونقه. ثم ينصحها الأطباء ان تصوم وتقلل الكل وتتبع الريجيم. وهكذا تقلل الأكل، ليس من اجل الله، وإنما من أجل جمال الجسد  . فهي لا تآكل، وفي نفس الوقت لا تأخذ بركة الصوم، لأنها ليست محبة في الله تفعل هذا..! أما كان الجدار بكل هؤلاء أن يصوموا، فتستفيد أجسادهم صحياً، ولا تفقد رونقها، وفي نفس الوقت تسمو الروح وتقترب غلي الله. صوموا إذن لأجل الله، قبل أن يرغمكم العالم علي الصوم بدون نفع روحي. ولعلمن فوائد الصوم أيضاً، وبخاصة فترات الانقطاع و الجوع، أن:

4-       الصوم يساعد علي علاج كثير من الأمراض.

ومن أهم الكتب التي قرأتها في هذا المجال، كتاب ترجم إلي العربية سنة 1930 باسم (التطبيب بالصوم) للعالم الروسي ألكسي سوفورين  وقد ذكر هذا العالم أن الصوم يساعد علي طرد السموم من الجسم بعمليات الأخراج المختلفة، إلا أن جزءاً قد يتبقي الصوم لطرده..ويقول هذا العالم أيضاً إن الجسم في صومه، إذ لا يجد ما يكفيه من غذاء، تتحلل بعض أنسجته، وأولها الدهون و الشحوم والأنسجة المصابة و المتقيحة، وهكذا يتخلص منها الجسد. وقد جاء هذا العالم أن الصوم الإنقطاعي الطويل المدي، بنظام خاص، يعالج كثيراً من الأمراض. وغني اعرض بحثه للدراسة كرأي لعالم إختبر ما ورد في كتابه.. هل هناك فوائد أخري يقدمها الصوم للجسد؟ نعم:

5-       الصوم يجعل الجسد خفيفاً ونشيطاً.

آباؤنا الذين أتقنوا الصوم، كانت أجسادهم خفيفة، وأرواحهم منطلقة. كانت حركاتهم نشطة وقلوبهم قوية، كانوا يقدرون علي المشي في اليوم عشرات الكيلومترات دون تعب. يتحركون في البرية كالأياثل. ولم تثقل أذهانهم بل كانت صافيه جداً. وهكذا منحهم الصوم نشاطاً للجسد و للروح وللذهن. وقد وجدوا في الصوم راحتهم، ووجدوا فيه لذتهم، فصارت حياتهم كلها صوماً.

6-   لا يقل أحد إذن إن الصوم أو الطعام النباتي يضعف الصحة، لنه في الواقع يقويها. أليس الصوم مجرد علاج للروح، إنما هو علاج للجسد أيضاً. ولم نسمع ابداً ان الطعام النباتي قد أضعف أحدا إن دانيال و الثلاثة فتية لم يأكلوا لحماً من مائدة الملك، واكتفوا بأكل البقول فصارت صحتهم أفضل من غيرهم (دا 1: 15). والآباء السواح، وآباء الرهبنة الكبار، كانوا متشددين جداً في صومهم، ولم نسمع أبداً أن الصوم أضعف صحتهم، بل كانت قوية حتى في سن الشيخوخة. وأبونا آدم لم يقل أحد إنه مرض وضعف بسبب الطعام النباتي، وكذلك أمنا حواء، وكل الآباء قبل فلك نوح.. فاطمئنوا إذن علي صحتكم الجسدية

الذي يتعب الجسد ليس هو الصوم، بل الأكل.

تتعب الجسد كثرة الأكل، والتخمة، وعدم الضوابط في الطعام، وكثرة الخلاط غير المتجانسة في الطعام، ودخول أكل جديد علي أكل لم يهضم داخل الجسد. كما يتعب الجسد أيضا الطاقات الحرارية الزائدة التي تأتي من أغذية فوق حاجة الإنسان. وما أكثر الأمراض التي سببها الأكل.

لذلك يجب أن تتحرروا من فكرة أن الصوم يتعب الصحة.

إنها فكرة خاطئة، ربما نبتت أولاً من حنو الأمهات الزائد علي صحة أبنائهن حينما كانت الأم تفرح إذ تري إبنها سميناً وممتلئ الجسم، وتظن أن هذه هي الصحة! بينما قد يكون السمين أضعف صحة من الرفيع حنو الأمهات الخاطئ كان يمنع الأبناء من الصوم، أو كان يخيفهم من الصوم. ونقول إنه حنو خاطئ، لأنه لا يهتم بروح الإبن كما يهتم بجسده، كما لو كانت أولئك الأمهات أمهات لأجساد أبنائهن فقط.وفي إشفاق الأم علي جسد إبنها كانت تهتم بغذاء هذا الجسد، دون أن تلتفت إلي غذاء روحه!

ومع ذلك سمعنا عن أطفال قديسين كانوا يصومون.

ولعل من أمثله هؤلاء القديس مرقس المتوحد بجبل أنطونيوس الذي بدأ صومه منذ طفولته المبكرة، واستمر معه كمنهج حياة. وكذلك القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين الذي كان في طفولته يعطي طعامه للرعاه ويظل منتصباً في الصلاة وهو صائم حتى الغروب وهو بعد التاسعة من عمره. كان الصوم للكل كباراً وصغاراً. منحهم صحة وقوة.

وقد خلص أجسادهم من الدهن و الماء الزائدين.

وهكذا حفظت لنا كثير من اجساد القديسين دون أن تتعفن. بسبب البركة التي حفظ بها الرب هذه الأجساد مكافأة علي قداستها، هذا من جهة. ومن جهة أخري لأن الأجساد كانت بعيدة عن أسباب التعفن، بسبب التعفن قلة ما فيها من رطوبة ومن دهن. قد تحفظ اللحوم فترة طويلة بلا تعفن، إذا شوحوها (قددوها) أي عرضوها للحرارة التي تطرد ما فيها من ماء وتذيب ما فيها من دهن، فتصبح في جفاف يساعد علي حفظها. إلي حد ما هكذا كانت أجساد القديسين بالصوم، بلا دهن بلا ماء زائد، فلم يجد التلف طريقاً إليها..

*تابع
*



 ​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*++الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة للجسد*





الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة للجسد بعيداً عن الروح. فكل عمل لا تشترك فيه الروح لا يعتبر فضيلة علي الإطلاق. فما هو عمل الجسد في الصوم؟ وما هو عمل الروح؟ الصوم الحقيقي هو عمل روحي داخل القلب أولاً.


وعمل الجسد في الصوم، هو تمهيد لعمل الروح أو هو تعبير عن مشاعر الروح.

الروح تسمو فوق مستوي المادة و الطعام، وفوق مستوي الجسد معها في موكب نصرتها، وفي رغباتها الروحية. ويعبر الجسد عن هذا بممارسة الصوم.

إن قصرنا تعريفنا للصوم علي إنه إذلال للجسد بالجوع و الأمتناع عما يشتهي، نكون قد أخذنا من الصوم سلبياته، وتركنا عمله الإيجابي الروحي.

الصوم ليس جوعاً للجسد، بل هو غذاء للروح.

ليس الصوم تعذيباً للجسد، أو استشهاداً للجسد، أو صليباً له، كما يظن البعض، إنما الصوم هو تسامي الجسد ليصل إلي المستوي الذي يتعاون فيه مع الروح.

ونحن في الصوم لا نقصد أن نعذب الجسد، إنما نقصد ألا نسلك حسب الجسد، فيكون الصائم إنساناً روحياً وليس إنساناً جسدانياً. الصوم هو روح زاهده، تشرك الجسد معها في الزهد والصوم ليس هو الجسد الجائع، بل الجسد الزاهد.

وليس الصوم هو جوع الجسد، إنما بالأكثر هو تسامي الجسد وطهارة الجسد ليس هو حالة الجسد الذي يجوع ويشتهي أن يأكل، بل الذي يتخلص من شهوة الكل   ويفقد الأكل قيمته في نظره.. الصوم فترة ترفع فيها الروح، وتجذب الجسد معها.

تخلصه من أعماله وأثقاله، وتجذبه معها إلي فوق، لكي يعمل معها الرب بلا عائق. والجسد الروحي يكون سعيداً بهذا.

الصوم هو فترة روحية، يقضيها الجسد و الروح معاً في عمل روحي. يشترك الجسد مع الروح في عمل واحد هو عمل الروح.

يشترك معها في الصلاة و التأمل و التسبيح و العشرة الإلهية.

نصلي ليس فقط بجسد صائم، أنما أيضا بنفس صائمة.

بفكر صائم وقلب صائم عن الشهوات والرغبات، وبروح صائمة عن محبة العالم، فهي ميتة عنه، وكلها حياة مع الله، تتغذي به وبمحبته.

الصوم بهذا الشكل هو الوسيلة الصالحة للعمل الروحي. هو الجو الروحي الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان جميعه، بقلبه وروحه وفكره وحواسه وعواطفه.

الصوم هو تعبير الجسد عن زهده في المادة و الماديات، واشتياقه إلي الحياة مع الله. وهذا الزهد دليل علي اشتراك الجسد في عمل الروح، وفي صفاتها الروحية وبه يصبح الجسد روحياً في منهجه، وتكون له صورة الروح.

في الصوم لا يهتم الإنسان بما للجسد به أيضاً في حالته الروحية.




*
++لا تهتموا بما للجسد
*


في حديث الرب عن الغذاء الروحي، نسمعه يقول:

إعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية (يو 6: 27). وبعد هذا يحدثهم عن الخبز النازل من السماء، الخبز الحقيقي، خبز الله، خبز الحياة (يو 6: 32 - 35). إنه هنا يوجه إلي الروح وغذائها ويقود تفكيرنا في اتجاه روحي، حتى لا ننشغل بالجسد وطعامه. وحينما ذكر عبارة " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان " (مت 4: 4). إنما أراد بهذا أنه ينبغي للإنسان ألا يحيا جسدانياً يعتمد علي الخبز كطعام له، ناسياً الروح وطعامها. وعن طعام الروح هذا قال لتلاميذه " لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه " (يو 4: 32). وهنا يخطر علي فكرنا سؤال هو:



هل كان المسيح علي الجبل صائماً أو يتغذي.

والجواب هو: كان صائماً من جهة الجسد. وكان يتغذي من جهة الروح. كان له طعام آخر لا يعرفه الناس. وبهذا الطعام استطاعت الروح أن تحمل الجسد الصائم طوال الأربعين يوماً، التي لم يهتم فيها الرب بطعام الجسد، أو ترك الجسد يتغذي بطعام الروح... إنه يعطينا درساً أن نهتم بما للروح، وليس بما للجسد. وفي هذا المجال نضع أمامنا كلام الوحي الإلهي علي فم معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول إذ:

بشرح موضوع الاهتمام بما للجسد وما للروح.

فيقول " أذن لا شي من الدينونة الآن علي الذين هم في المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح "
 وهذا ما نريد أن نسلك فيه في الصوم وفي كل حياتنا. ويتابع الرسول شرحه فيقول (فإن الذين هم حسب الجسد، فبما للجسد يهتمون. ولكن الذين هم حسب الروح، فبما للروح يهتمون " (رو 8: 5).

فهل أنت يهتم بما للروح أم بما للجسد؟

هل يهمك نموك الروحي، أم رفاهية بصحة الروح، فسيمنحك الرب صحة الجسد أيضاً في فترة الصوم كما شرحنا قبلاً ولكن الخطورة في الاهتمام بالجسد هي تلك العبارات الصعبة:

لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت، لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله (رو 8: 6، 7) من يستطيع |أن يحتمل هذا الكلام، ويظل سالكاً حسب الجسد؟! هوذا الرسول يقول أيضاً " فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله " (رو 8:*). " فإذن أيها الأخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد..

" لأنه إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون "

" أما إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون "(رو 8: 12، 13). حسن قول الرسول هذا. فنحن في الصوم لا نميت الجسد، إنما نميت أعمال الجسد، نميتها بالروح لنحيا. نحن لا نعذب الجسد، أنما لا نسلك حسب الجسد..لا نعطي للجسد نعطي للجسد شهوات ورغبات، إنما نعطيه تسمياً، وأرتفاعاً عن المادة، وتسليم ذاته لروح. لأن الرسول يقول: "ولكن اهتماماً الجسد هو حياة وسلام " (رو 8: 6). هذا هو الصوم. لذلك أمام عبارات الرسول نسأل:

هل أنت في الصوم تهتم بما للروح؟

هذا ما نود إن نخصص له الفصول المقبلة، لكي يكون صومنا روحانياً ومقبولاً أمام الله. ولكي لا نركز إهتماماً في الجانب الجسدي من الصوم، ونغفل العمل الروحي، ولكي نفهم الصوم بطريقة روحية، ويكون لنا فيه منهج روحي لنفعنا.. وإن كان الصوم ليس هو مجرد جوع للجسد، إنما هو بالأحرى غذاء للروح. فلنبحث عن أغذية الروح فما هي؟ وهل تنالها الصوم أم لا؟





​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

*روحانيات الصوم الكبير المقدس*

أما وقد دخلنا موسم الجهاد الروحي للصوم الكبير فلا بد من تنبيه المؤمنين لكيفية الممارسة الروحية الصحيحة ليكون صومهم مقبولا وينالون الفائدة الروحية المرجوة منهم لخلاص النفس والجسد وللتقدم في حياة الإيمان حتى بلوغ ملء قامة المسيح كما يورد الرسول بولس .
طريقة الصوم الأصلي كما تسلمناه من آبائنا القديسين وكما رسمته الكنيسة هو الانقطاع التام عن الأكل والشرب من الساعة الثانية عشرة منتصف الليل وحتى الثانية عشرة ظهر اليوم التالي وبعد الثانية عشرة ظهرا نتناول كل ما هو غير حيواني أي أكل نباتي خال من كل حيوان أو ناتج حيوان .
يستثنى من الانقطاع التام عن الأكل والشرب يومي السبت والأحد وذلك لأنها أيام فرح يوم السبت مقدمة القيامة والأحد قيامة الرب لكن لا نكسر الصوم بل نأكل كل ما هو نباتي .
هذا من حيث الجسد لكن ماذا من حيث الروح ؟
طريقة صوم الجسد هي آخر مرحلة للصوم فينبغي أولا وجود النية الصافية للصوم .
فالصوم لأجل الصحة مرفوض والصوم لأجل الريجيم والتنحيف مرفوض والصوم لخفض الكوليسترول والدهنيات الثلاثية مرفوض نية الصوم الحقيقية طلب مرضاة الله ومغفرة الخطايا وقمع شهوات الجسد لتسمو الروح محلقة تطلب التنقية والعيش في الشركة الكاملة مع الله .
في الصوم يجب استغلال فترة الانقطاع عن الأكل والشرب في أعمال مقدسة فيجب حضور الصلوات الخاصة بالصوم في الكنيسة ولا ننسى هنا أهمية الصلوات الفردية ومطالعة الكتب المقدسة وخاصة المزامير والإكثار من الركوع والسجود والتأمل بقدر المستطاع وتقليل الكلام ما أمكن ولا ننسى تناول القربان المقدس خلال الصوم فهو يقوي النفس ويشجع على كل أعمالك الروحية .
الصوم بدون صلاة ناقص ولا يفي بالغرض السامي منه لهذا لا يقل أحد أنه صائم لكنه لا يصلي فرديا وجماعيا فلا فائدة من صومه .
الصوم بمفهومه الواسع هو صوم الجسد واللسان ( وهو الأهم ) وصوم الحواس وقمع كل الشهوات وهنا أُحذر من حروب الشيطان فالصائم تكثر عليه حروب الشيطان حيث يُزَين له الخطيئة أنها تافهة لا ينظرها الله ومختلف الحيل والأساليب كي يُخرب على المؤمن صومه لهذا يجب أن ننتبه لأنفسنا ونحذر الشيطان وألاعيبه التي قد نسقط فيها .
أريد من هذا كله أن أصل لنتيجة واحدة قاطعة أن نعيش بسلام مع الله ومع القريب بل ومع أنفسنا .
أما ذوي الأمراض كأمراض القلب والسكري والضغط والأمراض التي تستلزم أدوية صباحية لا نحرمهم من لذة العشرة مع الرب فترة الانقطاع وننصحهم كالتالي :
كُل قليلا من الطعام في الصباح وخذ دواءك ثم انقطع كالمعتاد حتى الثانية عشرة ظهرا وكأنك لم تأكل هذا مجرد اقتراح ويمكن مراجعة أب الاعتراف لطلب النصح والمشورة .
لا تحرم نفسك لذة المعاشرة مع الله .
أما من جهة الطعام فلا تتشدد في طلب ما تشتهيه نفسك فالصوم قمع للشهوات فإن أكلت ما تشتهيه نفسك فقد أفسدت هدف صومك كل أي شيء ولا تهتم كثيرا بما تأكل أو ما تشرب ولا تنسى القديس دانيال النبي حين قال ( لم آكل طعاما شهيا قط ) .

إحذر الغضب والنرفزة إنها تقودك لأعمال لن ترضى عنها عندما تهدأ .
هذه بعض الإرشادات لمن يجهلها آمل من رب المجد أن يجعلنا نصوم على ما يرضاه وأن يكون صوم المؤمنين مقبولا   وليملأ نور تلك القيامة حياتكم وقلوبكم آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

*محبـــــــــــــــــة الله





في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا ( 1يو 4: 10 )
تؤكد الكتب المقدسة ـ كقاعدة ـ على محبة الله تجاهنا أكثر من محبتنا نحن لله ( يو 3: 16 ؛ رو5: 8؛ أف2: 4،5؛ 1يو4: 10). فنحن لم نحب الله، لكنه هو أحبنا. لم تنبع المحبة فينا لكن في الله. لقد كان مستحيلاً تماماً لنا أن نحب الله لهذين السببين التاليين:

(1) كنا كارهين لله: فلم نكن نتصف بالمحبة لله، لكن بما هو مُضاد لها ـ الكراهية والعِداء له. وتُخبرنا رومية5: 10 أننا كنا أعداء لله وكان يجب أن نتصالح معه. وفي كولوسي1: 21 نقرأ أننا كنا قبلاً أجنبيين وأعداء في الفكر في الأعمال الشريرة. كنا بعيدين عن الله، أعداء وكارهين له، لذلك كان يجب أن نُستحضر إلى علاقة جديدة معه.

(2) كنا أمواتاً خطاة: لم يكن شيء فينا يطلب الله. ولا اشتياق لله أو شعور بالمحبة تجاهه، لا شيء من ذلك. كنا أمواتاً روحياً، أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا، لم نُظهر أية إجابة لمحبة الله، وكان يجب أن نُستحضر لحياة جديدة لنكون قادرين على فهم تلك المحبة.

ولكن الله أحبنا بالرغم من فسادنا العميق ـ فمن ناحية كنا أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا، وبالتالي فنحن غير قادرين على الاستجابة لمحبة الله (أفسس)؛ ومن الناحية الأخرى كنا عائشين في الخطية ولذلك نكره الله (رومية). وبالرغم من حالتنا المائتة والفاسدة هذه، لكن الله أحبنا، ومحبته نبعت منه، لم تكن بسبب أي صفة جاذبة من جانبنا، لكنها نبعت من قلبه. إن محبة الله هي التي اتجهت إلينا حين لم نكن نفكر فيه، بل حين لم نُظهر إلا العداء تجاهه. وسبب تلك المحبة الإلهية، المحبة الأبدية التي لا تتغير ولا تعتمد علينا، هو تلك الحقيقة أن "الله محبة" ( 1يو 4: 8 ،16). إنه يحب لأن المحبة هي طبيعته وخاصيته. ولهذا السبب عملت محبته مع أولئك الذين لم يكونوا يستحقون تلك المحبة، وبحثت عن طرق ووسائل لتسترجع أولئك الذين هم غرض تلك المحبة ـ رغم عدم استحقاقهم ـ إلى خلائق جديدة تستجيب لتلك المحبة. فيا للنعمة!

**هوجو باوتر*
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                                  الصوم اقدم وصية

الصوم هو اقدم وصية عرفتها البشرية .
فقد كانت الوصية التى اعطاها الله لابينا أدم ,هى أن يمتنع عن الاكل من صنف معين بالذات ,من شجرة معينة (تك 2 :16 - 17 )بينما يمكن ان يأكل من باقى الاصناف .
وبهذا وضع الله حدودا للجسد لا يتعداها .
فهو ليس مطلق الحريه ,يأخذ من كل ما يراه , ومن كل ما يهواه .... بل هناك ما يجب ان يمتنع عنه , اى ان يضبط ارادته من جهته . وهكذا كان على الانسان منذ البدء ان يضبط جسده .
فقد تكون الشجرة جيدة للاكل , وبهجة للعيون , وشهية للنظر "(تك 3 :6 ). ومع ذلك يجب الامتناع عنها .
وبالامتناع عن الاكل ,يرتفع الانسان فوق مستوى الجسد , ويرتفع ايضا فوق مستوى المادة .
وهذه هى حكمة الصوم .

ولو نجح الانسان الاول فى هذا الاختبار ,وانتصر على رغبة جسده فى الاكل وانتصر على حواس جسده التى رأت الشجرة فإذا هى شهية النظر ....
لو نجح فى تلك التجربة , لكان ذلك برهانا على ان روحه قد غلبت شهوات جسده , وحينئذ كان يستحق ان ياكل من شجرة الحياة .


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

*
++أصوام باطلة ومرفوضة*

*لقداسه البابا*

ليس كل صوم مقبولاً من الله. فهناك أصوام باطلة، لا تعتبر بالحقيقة أصوامأ، وهي مرفوضة من الله. وقد قدم لنا الكتاب أمثلة من هذه الأصوام المرفوضة.
*
1-    منها الصوم الذي لكسب مديح الناس.*

الصوم المكشوف الظاهر، الذي يشاء أن يكون مكشوفاً لكي يراه الناس ويمتدحوه. وعن هذا الصوم قال السيد الرب في عظته علي الجبل: " ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت فمتي صمت، فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخطاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية "(مت 6: 16-18) هذا الصوم الذي لمديح الناس، ليس لأجل الله، ولا نصيب لله فيه. لذلك هو صوم باطل.
*
2-    وصوم الفريسي الذي وقف مثال آخر لصوم غير مقبول.*

هذا الفريسي الذي وقف أمام الله يتباهي بفضائله ويقول " أصوم يومين في الأسبوع وأعشر جميع أموالي ". وفي نفس الوقت كان يدين العشار قائلاً عن نفسه " لست مثل سائر الناس الظالمين الخاطفين الزناه ولا مثل هذا العشار ". لذلك لم يخرج من الهيكل مبرراً، مثلما خرج العشار المنسحق القلب (لو 18: 9-14). وهذا المثل يرينا ان الصوم الذي لا يمتزج بالتواضع والانسحاق هو صوم مرفوض من الله لأن صاحبه يظن في نفسه أنه بار، ويحتقر الآخرين (لو 18: 9).
*
3- الصوم الذي هدفه خاطئ، صوم غير مقبول.*

ومن أمثله هذا الصوم أولئك اليهود الذين صنعوا اتفاقاً فيما بينهم " وحرموا أنفسهم قائلين إنهم لا يأكلون ولا يشربون حتى يقتلوا بولس. وكان الذين صنعوا هذا التحالف نحو الأربعين " أع 23: 12، 13). وطبعاً كان صومهم هذا خطية بل لا نستطيع أن نسميه صوماً بالمعني الروحي.
*
4- صوم الشعب الخاطئ أيام ارمياء النبي.
*
هؤلاء لم يقبل الرب صومهم بل قال عنهم لأرميا النبي " لا تصل لأجل هذا الشعب للخير حين يصومون لا أسمع صراخهم. وحين يصعدون محرقه وتقدمه لا أقبلهم . بل بالسيف والجوع والوبأ أنا أفنيهم" (أر 14: 11، 12) . هؤلاء لم يقبل الرب أصوامهم ولا صلواتهم ولا محرقاتهم، لأنهم كانوا يعيشون في الشر، وقلوبهم لم تكن طاهرة قدامه..

أذن الصوم البعيد عن التوبة هو صوم غير مقبول.

فالله يريد القلب النقي، أكثر مما يريد الجسد الجائع. والإنسان الذي يصوم فمه عن الطعام، ولا يصوم قلبه عن الخطايا، ولا يصوم لسانه عن الأباطيل، فصوم هذا الإنسان باطل، حتى إن يسلم جسده ليحترق فلا ينتفع شيئاً (1 كو 13: 3)
*
5- والصوم العيد عن الرحمة و الصدقة، غير مقبول*

 وقد شرح الرب هذا الأمر لإشعياء النبي، فقال له " يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر؟ ذللنا أنفسنا ولم تلاحظ؟.. ها إنكم للخصومة و لنزاع تصومون.. أمثل هذا يكون صوم اختاره.. هل تسمي هذا صوماً ويوماً مقبولاً للرب؟! أليس هذا صوماً أختاره: حل قيود الشر، فك عقد النير، وإطلاق المسحوقين أحرارا.. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن تدخل الماسكين التائهين إلي بيتك.." (أش 58: 3- 7). فالذي يصوم، حتى ولو كان صوماً بتذللك بالمسوح و الرماد، يحني فيه كالأسلة رأسه، هو صوم غير مقبول، أ لم يكن ممتزجاً بأعمال الرحمة وبنقاوة القلب...
*
6- والصوم الذي ليس لأجل الله، صوم باطل.*

فقد يصوم إنسان، لأن الأطباء أمروه بهذا. وقد يصوم آخر من أجل رشاقة جسده وحسن منظرة وكلاهما ليس من أجل الله، ولا ينتفع روحياً بصومه. وقدوم إنسان ثالث، بأسلوب إضراب عن الطعام، وليس بهدف روحي، ولا من أجل الله.. كما يمتنع رابع عن الطعام حزناً أو يأساً، ولا نستطيع أن نعتبر أحداً من هؤلاء صائماً بالحقيقة. نعود ونقول: كل صوم ليس هو من أجل الله، وليس هو بسبب روحي، لا يمكن أن نعتبره صوماً علي الإطلاق، ولا يقبله الله.

فما هو الصوم الروحي المقبول أمام الله؟

هو الصوم الذي تكون فيه علاقة عميقة مع الله. الصوم الذي تشعر فيه بالله في حياتك، هو الفترة المقدسة التي تشعر أن الله يملكها، وأنها مخصصة كلها لله، وان وجود الله ظاهراً جداً خلالها في كل تصرفاتك، وعلاقتك بالله تزداد وتنمو في كل يوم من أيام الصوم، بمتعة روحية تشتهي بسببها أن يطول صومك ولا ينتهي. لعل هذا يجعلنا نفحص سؤال هاماً وهو: ما علاقة الله بصومك؟!






*
++ما علاقة الله بصومك؟!*



ما الذي آخذه الله من صومك؟ وما الذي أخذته أنت من الله؟ ماذا أعطيت الله في صومك، وماذا أعطاك؟ هل كان صومك فتره غير عادية في حياتك؟ أياماً مقدسة شعرت فيها بيقظة روحية تدعوك أن تذوق وتنظر ما أطيب الرب؟ هل اختبرت فيها كيف تسلك حسب الروح وليس حسب الجسد؟
*
ليس الصوم هو تغيير طعام بطعام.*

 وليس هو امتناع فتره معينة عن الطعام.. كل هذه مجرد وسائل، ولكنها ليست هي جوهر الصوم. فجوهر الصوم هو انطلاق الروح من مطالب هذا الجسد، لكي يسمو الجسد معها، ويرتفع الإنسان بعيداً عن ثقل المادة، متجهين معاً في اتجاه واحد هو محبة الله، والتمتع بعشرته. هذا هو الصوم المقدس، أي المخصص لله. ثلاثة أشياء لابد أن تخصصها لله في صومك، إن أردت ان تقدس هذا الصوم لله.*

في الصوم تخصص القلب و الفكر والإرادة لله.*


فلا يكون كل صومك هو انشغال بالأكل والشرب. وإنما امتناعك عن الأكل والشرب، وضبطك فيما تآكل وتشرب، إنما هو تدريب لهذه الإرادة كيف تقوي، ولا تكون قاصرة علي موضوع الطعام فحسب، وإنما إرادتك التي نجحت في السيطرة علي الطعام، تقدم ذاتها لله في كل شئ.
*
فلا تريد إلا ما يريده الله..*

وهذه هي الحكمة من الصوم. أن منع النفس عن الكل، يمتد إلي أن يصير منعاً عاماً عن كل ما يغضب الله.. فلا يكفي أن تمنع نفسك عن الأطعمة الحيوانية، أو عن الكل عموماً، وتبقي بلا ضابط في خطايا معينة ! إنما في صومك قدم إرادتك لله في كل تصرفاتك وقل له " لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك".

إبحث إذن أين تشرد إرادتك بعيدا عن الله.

وركز علي هذه النقطة بالذات لكي تنجح فيها، وتقدم لله إرادة صالحة ترضيه وهذا التدريب الذي تسلك فيه أثناء الصوم، سوف يصحبك بعده أيضاً. لأنه من غير المعقول أن تضبط نفسك في البعد عن خطايا معينه أثناء الصوم، ثم تبيح هذا الأمر لنفسك عندما ينتهي الصوم! وإلا فما الذي تكون قد استفدته من صومك؟!
*
 أحرص أن يكون الصوم قد غير فيك شيئاً.*

لا تأخذ من الصوم مجرد تغيير الطعام، إنما تغيير الحياة إلي أفضل.. تغيير النقائص التي فيك، والضعفات التي تحسها في علاقتك مع الله و الناس. لأنه ماذا تستفيد أن قهرت نفسك خلال خمسة وخمسين يوماً في الصوم الكبير، وخرجت من الصوم كما كنت تماماً قبله، دون أن تكون علاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة ثابت فيه؟!
*
تأمل كم صوماً مر عليك، وأنت كما!*

كم هي الأصوام، التي صمتها، منذ أن عرفت الله حتى الآن؟ كم سنة مرت عليك، وفي كل سنة عدد من الأصوام، مع أربعاء وجمعة في كل أسبوع. تأمل لو كنت في كل صوم منها تنجح إرادتك، ولو في الانتصار علي نقطة ضعف معينه حتى تصطلح مع الله فيها وتذوق حلاوة مشيئته.. تري لو سلكت هكذا، كم كنت تري حصاد حياتك وفيراً في الروحيات، وكم كانت علاقتك بالله تزيد وتتعمق...
*
لا تأخذ من الصوم شكلياته، بل ادخل إلي العمق.*

فليس الصوم مجرد شكليات ورسميات، ولا هو مجرد فروض أو طقوس، إنما هو نعمة أعطت لنا من الله، ونظمتها الكنيسة لخيرنا الروحي. لأجل تنشيط أرواحنا، وتذكيرنا بالمثالية التي ينبغي أن نسلك فيها، وتدريبنا علي " القداسة التي بدونها لا يعاين أحد الرب "(عب 12: 14).

الصوم إذن فترة مقدسة مثالية غير عادية.

يحتاج إلي تدبير روحي من نوع خاص يتفق مع قدسيتها. حالماً يبدأ الصوم نشعر أننا دخلنا في حياة لها سموها، وفي أيام غير عادية نتدرب فيها علي حياة الكمال. ولذلك لا يجوز أن تمر علينا شأنها كباقي الأيام... إنها صفحة جديدة في علاقتنا مع الله، ندخلها بشعور جديد وبروح جديدة.. حقاً إن كل أيام حياتنا ينبغي أن تكون مقدسة. ولكن فترة الصوم هي أيام مقدسة غير عادية. وإن سلكنا فيها حسناً، سنصل غلي قدسية الحياة كلها.. إنها فتره نتفرغ فيها لله علي قدر إمكاننا، ونعمق علاقتنا به.*

هل سمعتم عن الصوم الذي يخرج الشياطين؟*

وكيف قال الرب عن الشياطين " هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم (مت 17: 21). فأي صوم هذا الذي لا تستطيع الشياطين أن تحتمله فتخرج؟ أهو مجرد الامتناع عن الطعام؟ كلا بلا شك. بل إنها العلاقة القوية التي تربط الصائم بالله، هذه التي لا يحتملها الشيطان.. الدالة التي بين الإنسان والله، دالة الحب وصلة الروح التي حرم منها الشيطان، ما ان يراها حتى يتعب ويذهب.. القلب الملتصق بالله في الصوم، هذا يراه الشيطان فيهرب.
*
فهل قلبك ملتصق بالله في الصوم؟*

هل تعطيه قلبك كما تعطيه إرادتك؟ وهل تشعر بحبه أثناء الصوم؟ هل هذا الحب طابع واضح في صلواتك وتاملاتك أثناء الصوم؟ وهل من أجل محبته نسيت طعامك وشرابك، ولم تعد تهتم بشيء من هذا؟
*
وكأنك تقول لجسدك أثناء صومك:*

أنا لست متفرغاً لك الآن. أكلت أو لم تأكل، هذا موضوع لم يعد يشغلني أو يهمني... " لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت ". وليس هذا هو وقتك.. أنا الآن مشغول بعمل روحي مع الله. فتعال اشترك معنا، أن أردت أن يكون لك كيان في هذا الصوم. أما الطعام فليس الان مجاله. طعامي الآن هو كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله. هذه هي مشاعر من يقول في صومه مع القديس يوحنا الرائي:
*
كنت في الروح في يوم الرب (رؤ 1: 10).
*
ولا شك أن يوم الصوم هو يوم للرب. فهل انت " في الروح " أثناء صومك؟ هل نسيت جسدك تماماً بكل ماله من رغبات ومطالب واحتياجات، وفضلت أن تحيا في الروح خلال فترة الصوم؟ ليس للجسد عندك سوي الضروريات التي لا قيام له بدونها.. وكأنك تقول مع بولس الرسول " في الجسد أم خارج الجسد، ليست أعلم. الله يعلم "(2كو 12: 3).

هل يكون فكرك منشغلاً بالله في صومك؟

في أثناء القداس الإلهي ينادي الأب الكاهن قائلاً " أين هي عقولكم "؟ ويجيب الشعب " هي عند الرب ". وانا اريد ان أسأل نفس السؤال أثناء الصوم " أين هي عقولكم "؟ أتستطيع ان تجيب " هي عند الرب "؟ أليس الصوم فترة مقدسة لله، مخصصة له، يجب فيها ان ينشغل الفكر بالله وحده؟ افحص يا أخي نفسك، وأبحث عن أفكارك اين هي أثناء الصوم.
*
هل مشاغل الدنيا تملأ فكرك أثناء الصوم؟*

فأنت في دوامه العمل، وفي دوامة الأخبار، وفي دوامة الأحاديث مع الناس، لا تجد وقتاً لله تعطيه فيه فكرك! وربما تصوم حتى الغروب، وفكرك ليس مع الله، قد أرهقه الجولان في الأرض و التمشي فيها..! وربما تفكر في التافهات، وتتكلم عن التافهات، والله ليس علي فكرك، ولا تذكره إلا حينما تجلس لتآكل، فنصلي قبل الأكل، وتذكر الله وتذكر انك كنت صائماً! هل هذا صوم روحي يريح ضميرك؟! ليتك إذن تذكر قول داود النبي:

جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين.

هو أمامي في كل عمل أعمله، وفي كل كلمة أقولها.إنه شاهد علي كل شئ. وأيضاً جعلته أمامي لأنه هدفي الذي لا أريد أن اتحول عنه لحظه واحدة وهو امامي لأنني من أجله وحده أصوم لكي لا أنشغل عنه بل اجعله أمامي كل حين.. أن كنت في الأيام العادية، ينبغي أن تضع الله أمامك في كل حين، فكم بالأكثر في فترات الصوم التي هي مخصصة لله ومقدسة له؟

*إن كان الله ليس علي فكرك، فلست صائماً.*

يوم الصوم الذي لا تفكر فيه في الله، اشطبه من أيام صومك، إنه لا يمكن أن يدخل تحت عنوان "قدسوا صوماً".. ولكن لعل البعض يسأل: كيف يمكنني تنفيذ هذا الأمر، وأنا أعيش في العالم، ولي مسئوليات كثيرة ينبغي أن أفكر فيها؟
*
إذن احفظ التوازن، وأمامك ثلاث قواعد:*

1-  لا تجعل مسئولياتك تطغي، بحيث تستقطب كل أفكارك، ولا تبقي في ذهنك موضعاً لله.. أجعل لمسئولياتك حدوداً، وأعط لربك مجالاً.

2-   كل فكر لا يرضي الله إبعده عنك، فهو لا يتفق مع المجال القدسي الذي تعيش فيه. وكما يقول القديس بولس الرسول " مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح "(2 كو 10: 5). لذلك لا تنجس صومك بفكر خاطئ. فالفكر الذي يطيع المسيح استبقه معك، والذي لا يطيع اطرده عنك.

3- إشرك الله معك في أفكارك، وفي أهداف أفكارك. وقل:

أنا من أجل الله أفكر في هذا الموضوع.

أنت تفكر في مسئولياتك. حسناً تفعل. ولكن لا تجعلها منفصلة عن الله. الله هو الذي أعطاك هذه المسئوليات. وأنت من أجل تفكر فيها. ولا يكون فكرك فيها منفصلاً عن الله.. من أجل الله تفكر في شئون عملك. ومن أجله تفكر في دروسك ومذكراتك. ومن اجله تفكر في خدمتك وفي مسئوليتك العائلية. بشرط أن هذا التفكير كله لا يبعدك عن الله الذي هو الأصل والأساس. فكر في مسئولياتك العائلية. بشرط أن هذا التفكير كله لا يبعد عن الله الذي هو الأصل والأساس. فكر في مسئولياتك. وقل للرب أثناء ذلك:
*
إشترك في العمل مع عبيدك.*

طالب مثلاً يذاكر أثناء الصيام. والله يشترك معه. هو يذاكر والله يعطيه الفهم، ويثبت المعلومات في ذهنة وفي ذاكرته. وهذا التلميذ يقول للرب " أنا يارب لا أستطيع أن أفهم من ذاتي. أنت تجلس معي وتفهمني،و أشكرك بعد ذلك لأنك كنت معي.. وأنا أذاكر يا رب، ليس من اجل العلم، ولا من أجل مستقبلي، إنما من أجلك أنت، لكي يعرف الكل أن أولادك ناجحون، وأن كل عمل يقومون به يكونون أمناء فيه، ويكون الرب معهم ويأخذ بيدهم، فيحبك الناس بسببهم..." تقول لله: من أجلك آكل، ومن أجلك أصوم.

من أجلك آكل، لكي آخذ قوة أقف بها في الصلاة، وأسهر بها في التأمل، وأخدم بها أولادك، ويأخذ بها الناس فكرة أن أولادك أمناء في عملهم وأنا اصوم، لكي يمكن لروحي أن تلتصق بك دون عائق من الجسد. هكذا تكون في الصوم مع الله في كل عمل تعمله.
*
وتدخل في شركة مع المسيح الذي صام.*

تشترك معه في الصوم، علي قدر ما تستطيع طبيعتك الضعيفة أن تحتمل. هو صام عنك، فعلي الأقل تصوم عن نفسك. وهو قد رفض هذا الخبز المادي، وأنت تشترك معه في رفض هذا الطعام البائد. وهو كان يتغذي بحبه للآب وعشرته معه، وأنت أيضاً تكون كذلك. وهو انتصر علي الشيطان أثناء صومه، وأنت تطلب إليه ان يقودك في موكب نصرته..
*
وبهذا يكون الصوم فترة غذاء روحي لك.
*
أخطر ما يتعب البعض في الصوم، أن يكون الجسد لا يتغذي و الروح أيضاً لا تتغذي وهذا الوضع يجعل الصوم فترة حرمان أو تعذيب، وليس هذا هو المعني الروحي للصوم. بل إن هذا الحرمان يعطي صورة قاتمه للصوم، إذ يقتصر علي حرمان الجسد (سلبياً) ويترك غذاء الروح من الناحية الإيجابية.

وغذاء الروح معروف وهو:

الصلاة، والتأمل، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس، وكل القراءات الروحية كأقوال الآباء وسير القديسين، والألحان والتسابيح، والإجتماعات والأحاديث الروحية و المطانيات،… وما أشبه. وغذاء الروح يشمل أيضاً المشاعر الروحية، ومحبة الله التي تتغذي بها الروح وكل أخبار الأبدية..
*
والروح إذا تغذي، تستطيع أن تحمل الجسد.*

وهذا نراه واضحاً جداً في أسبوع الآلام، إذ تكون درجة النسك فيه شديدة وفترة الإنقطاع طويلة. ولكن الجسد يحتمل دون تعب، بسبب الغذاء التي تأخذه الروح خلال هذا الأسبوع من ذكريات آلام المسيح، ومن القراءات والألحان والطقوس الخاصة بالبصخة، وتركيز العقل في الرب وآلامه.. وكثيراً ما يقرأ الإنسان، ويشبع بالقراءة ولذتها، ويحين موعد الطعام، فلا يجد رغبة في أن يكمل القراءة. لأن الروح تغذت فحملت الجسد فلم يشعر بجوع.. إذن اعط الروح غذاءها أثنا الصوم. وكن واتقاً إن غذاء الروح سيعطي الجسد قوة يحتمل بها الصوم. كما أن صوم الجسد يعطي عمل الروح قوة إذ يكون عملا روحياً بزهد الجسد وزهد الفكر. ولذلك نجد:
*
صلوات الصوم اعمق، وقداسات الصوم أعمق.
*
هي صلوات خارجة من جسد صائم قد أسلم قيادته للروح. وهي صلوات خارجه من قلب صائم عن الماديات، ومن روح صائمه عن كل شهوة عالمية. لذلك تكون صلاة قوية. كصلوات الليل ونصف الليل التي يصليها الإنسان بجسد خفيف بعيد عن الأكل. آباؤنا في أصوامهم كانوا يهتمون بعمل الروح. فماذا عن أكلهم؟
*
كانوا أيضاً في تناول الطعام يهتمون بعمل الروح.*

وذلك انهم كانوا يكلفون واحدا منهم يقرأ لهم شيئاً من سير القديسين وأقوال الآباء أثناء تناولهم للطعام، حتى لا ينشغلون بالأكل المادي ولا يتفرغون له، وحتي يكون لهم غذاؤهم الروحي أيضاً أثناء تناولهم غذاء الجسد. وهكذا تعودوا عدم التفرغ لعمل الجسد، وتعودوا سيطرة الروح علي كل عمل من أعمال الجسد. هناك وصايا تامر بالصوم. ولكن آباءنا لم يصوموا بسبب المر.
*
لم يصوموا طاعة و للوصية، إنما محبة للوصية.*

الطاعة درجة المبتدئين. ولكن الحب هو درجة الناضجين و الكاملين. وآباؤنا لم يكن الصوم بالنسبة إليهم أمراً ولا فرضاً ولا طقساً، إنما كان لذة روحية، وجدوا فيها شبعاً، ووجدوا فيها راحة نفوسهم وأجسادهم.

وفي الصوم لم يقف آباؤنا عند حدود طاعة الوصية، وإنما دخلوا في روحانية الوصية..

وروحانية الوصية الخاصة بالصوم هو لخيرنا، ولولا ذلك ما أمرنا الله بالصوم وبالإضافة إلي ما قلناه، سنشرح هذا الأمر بالتفصيل بمشيئة الرب في الفصل المقبل الخاص (بالفضائل المصاحبة للصوم). أما ألان فسنتحدث عن أقدس أصوام السنة وهو الصوم الكبير.





​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 مارس 2011)

[COLOR="Red"أحرص أن يكون الصوم قد غير فيك شيئاً.

لا تأخذ من الصوم مجرد تغيير الطعام، إنما تغيير الحياة إلي أفضل.. تغيير النقائص التي فيك، والضعفات التي تحسها في علاقتك مع الله و الناس. لأنه ماذا تستفيد أن قهرت نفسك خلال خمسة وخمسين يوماً في الصوم الكبير، وخرجت من الصوم كما كنت تماماً قبله، دون أن تكون علاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة ثابت فيه؟!

][/COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*
أرواحنا تشبع بالصوم*
*نيافة الأنبا موسي*




*
1- الصوم وصية كتابية :*

أوصانا بها السيد المسيح حينما قال لتلاميذه الأطهار: "حينما يرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذ يصومون" (مر 20:2)... ومنذ آدم وحواء فى جنة عدن، وكانا يأكلان من شجر الجنة دون أن يأكلا لحوماً أو أسماكاً، يؤكد العلم أن هذا الطعام هو الطعام الصحى. وقد كان الشعب القديم يصوم أربعة أشهر كل عام: الرابع والخامس والسابع والعاشر (زك 19:8) وكذلك كانوا يصومون يومين كل أسبوع (لو 12:8). وهكذا صلى الآباء الرسل وصاموا كثيراً (أع 2:13،3).





*
2- الصوم ضبط للجسد :*

فمن الواضح والأكيد علمياً وعملياً أن اللحوم تعطى طاقة شهوية وطاقة غضبية أكثر من الأكل النباتى. كما أن فترة الإنقطاع عن الطعام، تضبط الجسد، مهما طلب أكلاً أمنعه عنه، وفى كل هذا ضبط للجسد "أقمع جسدى واستعبده" (1كو 27:9)، دون إضعاف للجسد فهو هيكل مقدس، "نقوته ونربيه" (أف 29:5)، وكذلك دون تدليل له، حتى لا يسيطر على الروح.




*
3- الصوم إنطلاق للروح :*

فلا قيمة لصوم لا تصاحبه الصلوات والصدقات وأعمال المحبة، لهذا نجد إنجيل (رفاع الصوم) يتحدث عن الوسائط الثلاثة مرتبطة معاً: الصلاة، والصوم والصدقة. فإن كانت الصلاة هى علاقتى بالله، والصدقة علاقتى بالآخرين، فالصوم هو علاقتى بالجسد. والإنسان الروحى، كما يعلمنا قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، هو من "تقود روحه جسده، ويقود الروح القدس روحه".




*
4 الصوم تقوية للإرادة :*

فلاشك أن تحديد أنواع الطعام، بالأكل النباتى فى أيام الصوم الكبير ويونان والأربعاء والجمعة والبرامون، نوع من تقوية الإرادة، إذ تقول للجسد: لا، حينما يطلب طعاماً من نوع آخر، وفى فترة الإنقطاع إذا ما طلب الطعام أثناء هذه الفترة. وفى أصوام أخرى يسمح بالسمك. وهذا كله تدريب للإرادة لتقول لا للخطية...





*
5 الصوم شركة كنسية :*


إذ يصوم الجميع كأسرة واحدة فى كل أنحاء الأرض وكأعضاء فى جسد مقدس، جسد المسيح، الكنيسة وفى هذا إحساس رائع بالشركة بين أعضاء الجسد الواحد، وبينهم وبين الأعضاء السمائية المقدسة، وفوق الكل رأس الكنيسة وعريسها، الرب يسوع.




*
6- الصوم مناسبات هامة :*

فنحن نصوم معاً فى مناسبات هامة مثل :

صوم الميلاد : لنجهز أنفسنا لميلاد المسيح فينا.
صوم يونان : لنتوب مع شعب نينوى الممتاز.
الصوم الكبير : لنواصل التوبة مع الإبن الضال (بشاعة الخطية)، والسامرية (تكرار الخطية) والمفلوج (مدة الخطية)، والمولود أعمى (الخطية الجدية التى نتخلص منها بالمعمودية)، لننتصر مع المسيح فى أحد السعف، ونموت معه فى الصليب، لنقوم معه إلى حياة جديدة، ونصعد معه بقلوبنا إلى السمائيات، لننتظر مع الرسل قوة الروح فى العنصرة.
صوم الرسل : حين ننطلق للخدمة الصيفية.
صوم العذراء : حينما نقتدى بقداستها وفضائلها لنصل إلى قمة السنة الكنسية وهى عيد النيروز، حيث نحيا فرحة الشهادة وقوتها.

هذا ما قصدته الكنيسة حينما رتبت لنا الأصوام والأعياد 



​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*



 الصوم الكبير
 وتحديد موعد الصوم وموعد العيد*


الصوم الكبير مدته 55 يوماً دعي بالكبير 
لأنه يحتوي على ثلاث أصوام هي:

    1. أسبوع الاستعداد أو بدل السبوت.

    2. الأربعين يوماً المقدسة التي صامها الرب يسوع صوماً إنقطاعياً

    3. أسبوع الآلام.

وفي هذا الصوم لا يؤكل السمك الذي يؤكل في الصوم الصغير (صوم الميلاد) وذلك زيادة في التقشف والتذلل أمام الله ونحن نمضي من وراء السيد المسيح مشاركين له في صومه عنا وفي تألمه وموته من أجلنا وهكذا نحمل الصليب معه بقدر استطاعتنا.

ويختلف موعد هذا الصوم من عام إلى آخر بحسب تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يحدد في أي سنة من السنين بحسب قاعدة حسابية مضبوطة بحيث لا يأتي قبل يوم ذبح خروف الفصح أو معه وإنما في يوم الأحد التالي له حسب تعاليم كنيسة الإسكندرية والتي تبعها العالم كله في القرون الأولى للمسيحية بحيث لا يأتي المرموز إليه قبل الرمز وبحيث لا نعيد مع اليهود، مع الاحتفاظ بيومي الجمعة لتذكار صلب السيد المسيح والأحد لقيامته.

ولابد قي الصوم من الانقطاع عن الطعام لفترة من الوقت، وفترة الانقطاع هذه تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب درجته الروحية واختلاف الصائمون في سنهم واختلافهم أيضاً في نوعية عملهم ولمن لا يستطيع الانقطاع حتى الساعة الثالثة من النهار فأن فترة الانقطاع تكون بحسب إرشاد الأب الكاهن.

وأيضاً فأن الأب الكاهن هو الذي يحدد الحالات التي تصرح فيها الكنيسة للشخص بعدم الصوم ومن أهمها حالات المرض والضعف الشديد.

أما عن الأسماء التي تعرف بها أسابيع الصوم الكبير فهي تتفق مع قراءات هذه الأسابيع فلقد قسمت الكنيسة الصوم الكبير إلى سبعة أسابيع يبدأ كل منها يوم الاثنين وينتهي يوم الأحد، وجعلت لأيام كل أسبوع قراءات خاصة ترتبط بعضها البعض ويتألف منها موضوع عام واحد هو موضوع الأسبوع.


وموضوعات الأسابيع السبعة هي عناصر لموضوع واحد أعم هو الذي تدور حوله قراءات الصوم الكبير كلها وهو "قبول المخلص للتائبين".

 الأحد الأول يدعى أحد الكنوز أو الهداية إلى ملكوت الله: فيه تبدأ الكنيسة بتحويل أنظار أبنائها عن عبادة المال إلى عبادة الله وإلى أن يكنزوا كنوزهم في السماء.

الأحد الثاني أحد التجربة: تعلمنا فيه الكنيسة كيف ننتصر على إبليس على مثال ربنا يسوع الذي أنتصر عليه بانتصاره على العثرات الثلاث التي يحاربنا بها وهي الأكل (شهوة الجسد) والمقتنيات (شهوة العيون) والمجد الباطل 
(شهوة تعظم المعيشة).

الأحد الثالث أحد الابن الشاطر: فيه نرى كيف يتحنن الله ويقبل الخاطئ على مثال الابن الضال الذي عاد إلى أبيه.

الأحد الرابع  أحد السامرية: يشير إلى تسليح الخاطئ بكلمة الله.

الأحد الخامس أحد المخلع:  يرمز إلى الخاطئ الذي هدته الخطيئة وقد شدده المخلص وشفاه.

الأحد السادس أحد التناصر: فيه تفتيح عيني الأعمى رمزاً إلى الاستنارة بالمعمودية. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا

الأحد السابع أحد الشعانين : فيه نستقبل السيد المسيح ملكاً..

والصوم فترة نمو روحي ومن لا يشعر بذلك فأن مرجعه إلى أن صومه تم بطريقة خاطئة فهو إما جسداني لا روح فيه وإما اتخاذه غاية في ذاته بينما هو وسيلة توصل إلى الغاية، والغاية هي إعطاء الفرصة للروح. وللشعور بلذة وحلاوة الصوم يجب أن يقترن بالصلاة والصدقة والعمل بكل الوصايا وبهذا يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا.. وسمات الصوم المقبول نجدها في ما جاء بسفر يوئيل النبي (2 : 2).

ولمن يسأل عن تسمية الأصوام بأسماء مثل صوم الرسل فإننا نعلم أن كل الأصوام المقررة في الكنيسة تصام لله ومنها صوم الأباء الرسل وقد دعي بهذا الاسم لا لأنه خاص بهم أو أنه يصام لهم لأن الأصوام كلها عبادة لله، ولكن لأنهم أول من صاموه في بداية خدمتهم ويطلق عليه "صوم الخدمة" وأيامه تبدأ من اليوم التالي ليوم عيد العنصره (حلول الروح القدس) وتنتهي يوم 5 أبيب تذكار استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس ويحدد أيامه يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يتقدم ويتأخر بحسب القاعدة الحسابية المعروفة.
أما عن الشواهد الكتابية التي تتحدث عن الصوم في الكتاب المقدس فهي كثيرة جداً:

(خر34 :28 وقض 20 :26 و1 صم 7 :5، 6، 31 : 11 -13 و2 صم 1 :12، 12 :16 و1مل 19 : 8،21 :27 وعز 8 :21،23 ونح 1 : 4، 9 :1و أس 4 : 3، 16، 9 : 30، 31 ومز 35 :13 وأش 58 :3-7 وأر 36 :9و دا 9 :3،10 : 2،3 ويونان 3: 5، 7 ويوئيل 2 : 12،15و زك 8 : 19 ومت 4 :2، 6 : 16،9 :15،11 :18، 19 : 21 وأع 13 :1-3، 27 :9، 21 و1كو 7 :5 و2كو6 :5،11 :27).

وعن الانقطاع عن بعض الأطعمة:

أعطى الله الإنسان أن يأكل من بقول الأرض وأشجارها (تك 1: 29، 2: 16) ولم يسمح له بتناول اللحم إلا بعد الطوفان (تك 9: 3، 4) وهذه هي الطريقة التي استخدمها دانيال ورفاقه بأن يأكلوا فقط من بقول الأرض (القطاني) في صومهم  (دا 1 : 12، 10 :2).

ومن هذه الشواهد نعلم أن رجال الله مارسوا الصوم بطريقتين:

الطريقة الأولى : مارسوه تبعاً للظروف والأحوال التي حدثت ومسهم فيها أو كاد البلاء فالتجأوا إلى الله بواسطة الصوم والنوح والتذلل ليدفعه عنهم، ويعلمنا الكتاب أن هذا الصوم مارسه تارة شخص واحد بمفرده، وتارة عائلة أو قبيلة فقط، وتارة مارسته الأمة كلها وقد جعل بعضه سنة دائمة (أس9 :3،31).

 الطريقة الثانية : مارس الصوم رجال الله وشعبه كفريضة واجبة وجزء واجب للعبادة مثل الصلاة،وقد صامه الفرد منهم أو العائلة أو مجموع الأمة كما جاء في النصوص المتقدمة (الشواهد)

ومن غير المقبول أن يقبل المسيحي أحد طرق الصوم (صوم الفرد) ويرفض الصوم الآخر (صوم الجماعة) كما تعلم بعض الطوائف المحتجة معتمدة على وصية السيد المسيح بأن يكون الصوم خفياً لا يهدف إلى التباهي أو التظاهر (مت 6 : 17، 18). وهو ما نراه غير متعارضاً مع أصوامنا العامة (تماما كالصلاة فصلاة الكنيسة عامة - وهو ما تمارسه جميع الطوائف- لا يتعارض بأي حال من الأحوال مع صلاة المخدع الفردية السرية). وكما تعلم الكنيسة أبنائها في الصلوات العامة أن تكون قلوبهم وأفكارهم في حضرة الله قائلة "ارفعوا قلوبكم" رغم وجودهم في وسط الجماعة هكذا تدعو الكنيسة أن يكون الصوم بهدف التذلل والتقرب من الله مصحوباً باقتناء الفضائل الروحية والصلوات الجماعية والفردية والصدقات السرية والمطانيات وغيرها من أشكال العبادة التي يطالبنا الله بها وليس بهدف الفخر أو التباهي أو التظاهر الذي تقاومه الكنيسة بكل قوة. ولا يمكننا أن نهمل جميع الشواهد الكتابية التي نرى فيها صوم الكنيسة عامة المرشدة بروح الله القدوس في أوقات محددة فقط لهاجس أن يصوم الشخص لهدف التظاهر.

وهو ما أكد عليه البروتستانت أنفسهم في كتاباتهم وقد جاء في كتاب "كشف الظلام في حقيقة الصلاة والصيام" المطبوع في بيروت سنة 1856م صفحة 108 ما يلي:

"الإنسان الذي يطالع الكتب المقدسة بفكر خال من الغرض لا يستطيع أن ينكر وجوب ممارسة الصوم فأننا نرى المخلص يكلم تلاميذه عن الصوم كإحدى الواجبات الدينية كما يتكلم عن الصلاة والصدقة".

وفي صفحة 111 من هذا الكتاب " وكذلك نرى وجوب الصوم مما يقتضيه كلام السيد المسيح من أن تلاميذه يصومون إذا ارتفع العريس عنهم " "وأيضاً علم المسيح بفائدة الصوم وفاعليته في ازدياد إيمان تلاميذه وقوتهم حيث يقول لهم "أن هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصوم والصلاة "" وبحسب ما كان يعلم الرب يسوع من وجهة وجوب الصوم هكذا كان يفعل وكذلك تلاميذه لم ينسوا هذه التعاليم بعد صعوده عنهم لأننا نقرأ في أعمال الرسل أنهم كانوا يصومون كما نجد في الرسائل أيضاً عدة إشارات إلى ذلك".


وبعد كل ما تقدم مما يؤكد على أهمية الصوم وضرورته وموافقته للكتاب المقدس ينبغي أن نعلم أن الصوم هو فترة روحية مقدسة يهدف فيها الصائم إلى سموه الروحي، وهذا يحتاج إلى بعض التداريب الروحية وهي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب احتياج كل إنسان وقامته الروحية ويستطيع أن يمارسها بإرشاد أب الاعتراف. وبإيجاز نجيب على من يقول أنه يستطيع الصوم عن الطعام ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يحفظ لسانه من الخطأ بما قاله مار اسحق " أن صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم " وعليه أن يدرب لسانه على الصمت وإن لم يستطع يستخدم هذه التداريب الثلاثة: لا تبدأ حديث إلا لضرورة، أجب بإجابات قصيرة، اشغل فكرك بعمل روحي يساعدك على الصمت كالصلاة أو التأمل في آية من آيات الكتاب المقدس.

ولمن يقول: "ماذا أفعل إذا واجهتني الأفكار الشريرة أثناء الصوم؟ نقول لا تجعل للأفكار الشريرة مكان في ذهنك سواء في الصوم أو في عير الصوم كما قال أحد القديسين:" أنك لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطيور من الطيران فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن لا تدعها تعمل لها داخل رأسك عشاً" وذلك بالاستعانة الدائمة بالصلوات السهمية فحينما تجد فكراً شريراً يقترب منك أطلب من الله مباشرة أن يبعد عنك هذا الفكر وحاول الانشغال بأمر مفيد آخر أو حول فكرك إلى أمر إيجابي يخص حياتك الروحية أو الدراسية.

ولمن يحدد لنفسه تدريب روحي في بداية الصوم ولكنه لا يستطيع تنفيذه نقول له جاهد ولا تيأس وأعلم أن الصوم فترة حروب روحية كما حدث للسيد المسيح (مت 4) وهي أيضاً فترة انتصار لمن يشترك مع المسيح في حربه،وأعلم أن الشيطان عندما يرى صومك وتوبتك يحسد عملك الروحي فيحاربك ليفقدك ثمرة عملك يقول يشوع ابن سيراخ " يا ابني إن تقدمت لخدمة ربك هيئ نفسك لجميع المتاعب" ولذلك ابدأ تدريبك من جديد، وتأكد من مناسبة هذا التدريب لك من خلال استشارة أب الاعتراف، واعلم أن الصديق يسقط سبع مرات في اليوم ويقوم.

ولمن يسأل عن هل شرب السجائر يفطر في الصوم العادي أو الانقطاعي نقول أنه قطعاً يفطر في الصوم الانقطاعي، وشرب السجائر في حد ذاته مكروه جداً بل وخطيئة في أحيان كثيرة ويحسن الامتناع عنها بتاتاً بقوة الإرادة ولأن كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن الذي يقول أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني حاول مرة ومرة بل ولو لزم الأمر مرات وقل للخطيئة لا تشمتي بي ياعدوتي فأني أن سقط أقوم. ولتكن فرصة الصوم مناسبة رائعة للتغلب على هذه العادة المكروهة وعلى غيرها مما يسيطر على حياتنا من أشياء تؤثر على حياتنا الروحية وعلاقتنا مع الله.

أما عن الطلاب المغتربين وهل يحق لهم الصيام في غربتهم أم لا؟ فأننا نرى أن هذه حالات خاصة فمن استطاع الصوم كان مثله مثل دانيال النبي والفتيه الذين معه.. ومن لا يتاح له الطعام الصيامي يمكنه العرض على الأب الكاهن الذي يرشده إلى الطريقة المناسبة له، ففي بعض الأحوال يمكن أن تقوم المدن الجامعية بتقديم وجبات للطلاب الصائمين حينما يتقدم مجموعة من الطلاب بطلب ذلك، وفي حالات أخرى كان يستغني الطلاب عن اللحوم وما شابه في وجبتهم، وربما تتمكن بعض بيوت الطلبة التابعة للكنيسة في تقديم هذه الوجبات، أو يشترك مجموعة من الطلبة في إعدادها إذا سمحت الظروف. وإذا تعذر كل ذلك يستطيع أب الاعتراف أن يعطي تصريحاً بالفطر إذا رأى ضرورة لذلك.

ولمن يسأل لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه ثلاث مرات ؟ ولماذا لم يعاقبه ويقبض عليه فوراً في هذه الحالة ؟

نقول : أن ربنا يسوع المسيح عند ما تجسد أي أتخذ جسداً وتأنس أي صار إنسانا صائراً في شبه الناس.. مشابهاً لنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة.. وبعد معموديته وقبل بداية خدمته اقتيد بالروح أي بروحه القدوس إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس بعد صوماً دام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، وقد أنتصر عليه بكلمة الله المكتوبة فيما جربه به، ولم يعلن له لاهوته لأنه من المعلوم أن ربنا له المجد في تجسده أخفى لاهوته _وأن كان لم يفارق ناسوته – عن الشيطان من أجل إتمام عمل الفداء الذي جاء من أجله. لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد..لقد كان يمكنه معاقبة الشيطان ولكن كيف كان يكمل عمل الفداء ؟

وبعد فإننا نطمئن شبابنا خاصة وأبناء الكنيسة عامة إلى أن جميع أصوامنا مثلما تعلم به الكنيسة لا يختلف عن ما جاء به الكتاب المقدس لا كثيراً أو قليلاً.

كيف تعرف تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة والأعياد التي تتبعه:

لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد والأعياد التي تتبعه في أي سنة من السنين:

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة (سنة الشهداء) المراد معرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فيها ويطرح منه عدد (1) والباقي يقسم على (19) وباقي هذه القسمة يضرب في (11) والناتج يقسم على (30) والباقي من هذه القسمة يطرح من عدد (40) (قاعدة ثابتة) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح فأن كان من (1 إلى 23) كان في شهر برمودة وإن كان من (25 إلى 30) كان في شهر برمهات ثم تبحث عن اسم هذا اليوم ويوم الأحد التالي له يكون هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد.

ومثالاً هذه السنة سنة 1718 ش (2002م) :-

1718 – 1 =1717 ÷19=9 والباقي 7×11=77 ÷30 =2 والباقي 17 يطرح من (40) فيكون الباقي (23) هو يوم ذبح الخروف ويكون في شهر برمودة ويوافق يوم أربعاء والأحد التالي له 27 برمودة هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد.

(ملاحظة :- اذا كان ناتج الضرب في (11) لا يقبل القسمة على (30) نعود إلى الرقم (11) ونطرحه من (40) وفي حالة ما اذا كان ناتج الطرح من (40) يزيد عن (30) تسقط منه عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح).


 الأعياد التي تتبعه

    1- لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد الصعود المجيد ترجع إلى تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف تاريخه عدد (9) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس.

    وإن كان عيد القيامة في برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (9) والناتج هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس أيضاً وإن زاد الناتج عن (30) نسقط منه (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بؤونه.

    2-لمعرفة تاريخ عيد العنصرة ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه عدد (19) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس.

    وأن كان عيد القيامة في شهر برمودة تصيف إلى تاريخه عدد (19) والمجموع هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس وان زاد المجموع عن (30) تسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بؤونة.

    3- لمعرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة وتحدد كم يوماً مضت من الشهر فأن كان في شهر برمهات تأخذ باقي برمهات وتضيف إليه عدد (45) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل. وإن كان العيد في برمودة تأخذ باقي برمودة وتضيف إليه عدد (15) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل.

    4- لمعرفة يوم رفاع صوم نينوى ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه العدد (20) ومن المجموع تسقط عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة. وأن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (20) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة وأن زاد المجموع عن (30) نسقط منه (30) ويكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع الصوم في شهر أمشير.

    5- لمعرفة يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير ترجع إلى تاريخ عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر طوبة وأن زاد عن (30) نسقظ منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر أمشير. وإن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر أمشير وأن زاد عن (30) نسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر برمهات.

   معرفة اسم يوم النيروز:

لمعرفة اسم يوم ذبح خروف الفصح يلزم معرفة اسم أول يوم في السنة ولمعرفة ذلك :-

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة المراد معرفة اسم أول يوم فيها ويطرح منه عدد (4) والباقي يقسم على (28) وما يتبقى يضاف إليه ربعه بلا كسور ويقسم على (7) (إذا زاد عن السبعة) والباقي هو الرقم الذي يحدد اسم اليوم بحسب الجدول الآتي الذي يبدأ دائماً بيوم الأربعاء :-

الرقم  1  2 3 4 5 6 7
أربعاء خميس جمعة سبت أحد اثنين ثلاثاء

ومثالاً هذه السنة _ 1718 -4 = 1714 ÷28 =61 والباقي 6 +1 (الربع بلا كسور) =7 وهو رقم يوم الثلاثاء (بحسب الجدول) وقد كان أول السنة يوم ثلاثاء.ولمعرفة أسماء أوائل الشهور فأن لو كان أول توت يوم ثلاثاء فأن أول بابه يكون يوم خميس وأول هاتور يوم سبت وأول كيهك يوم الاثنين وهكذا الخ.. ويلاحظ أن أول شهر برمودة دائماً يوافق اسم أول يوم في أي سنة.

كما يلاحظ أن في السنة التي تلي الكبيسة وهي التي تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باق ينتقل اسم اليوم بدل من رقم واحد إلى رقمين.





​


----------



## انجي حنا (2 مارس 2011)

كل نة وانت طيب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
لكن انا مستغربة كتبت دة كلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

*تأمل آخر فى إنجيل رفاع الصوم الكبير




لتكن مشيئتك (مت 6 : 11).

مشيئـــــــــــــة الله..

مشيئة الله تعلو عن مشيئتنا .. ولها أهدافها الحكيمة.. 
وتحمل لنا بركات جزيلة ... وعلينا واجبات تجاهها :

أولاً - أوصافها :

1- انها صالحة : يصفها بولس الرسول بذلك فيقول :
" لتختبروا ما هى إرادة ( = مشيئة ) الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة " ( رو 12 : 2).

2 - وهى حنونة : يتضح ذلك من قول الرب : كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها .." (مت 23 : 37) .. هو يريد أن يحنو علينا كما تحنو الدجاجة على فراخها.

3 - وهى عادلة : يقول داود النبى : " أحكام الرب حق وعادلة كلها " ( مز 19 : 9).

ثانياً - أهدافها :

من أقوال بولس الرسول يتضح أن مشيئة الله تهدف إلى ما يأتى :

1 - قداستنا : هذه هى إرادة الله قداستكم " ( 1تس 4 : 3).
2 - خلا صنا  " الله يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون " (1تى 2 : 4 ).
3 - خيرنا : " كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله " ( رو 8 : 28).

ثالثاً - بركاتها :

1- فيها سعادتنا : يوسف عندما خضع لمشيئة الله فقاوم إغراء الشيطان , وقف الرب بجانبه ورفعه إلى أسمى مقام.
2- تعظم مكانتنا عند الله : يوضح الرب يسوع ذلك فيقول : " من يصنع مشيئة الله هو أخى وأختى وأمى " ( مر 3 : 35).

3- يؤهلنا لدخول الملكوت : قال السيد المسيح : 

" ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات , بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى الذى فى السموات " ( مت 7 : 21).

4 - يعطينا حياة الثبات والخلود : 
كقول يوحنا الرسول : وأما الذى يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد " ( 1يو 2 : 17).

رابعاً : واجبنا تجاهها :

1 - التعرف عليها : من الكتاب المقدس , كقول السيد المسيح : " إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم .. " ( يو 7 :17).. وفى الصلاة , كداود النبى الذى كان يصلى قائلاً : " علمنى أن أعمل رضاك ( = مشيئتك ) " (مز 143 : 10 ). 
وبحياة التوبة والقداسة , كوصية بولس الرسول : " تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم , لتختبروا إرادة الله " ( رو 12 : 2).

2 - ألا نظلمها : فلا يصح أن يخطئ الشخص أو يهمل , ثم يقول : " هذه هى إرادة الله " .. ولا يصح أن يؤجل الشخص التوبة , ويقول : " لما ربنا يريد ".

3 - عدم مقاومتها : بولس الرسول يتساءل مستنكراً : " لأن من يقاوم مشيئته " ( رو 9 : 19).

4 -  الصلاة من أجلها : قائلين كما تعلمنا الصلاة الربانية : 
" لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض " ... 
وفى هذه الطلبة قد يقصد من " السماء " و " الأرض " عدة أمور :

+ السماء قد تعنى الملائكة , والأرض قد تعنى البشر : أى يجب أن الإنسان ككل ( روحاً وجسداً ) لمشيئة الله فلا يشتهى الجسد ضد الروح.

+ السماء قد تشير إلى الروحانيين , والأرض قد تشير إلى الجسدانيين : أى كما يخدم الروحانيون الله بالخضوع لمشيئته فليخدمه الجسدانيون بإصلاح أنفسهم.

+ السماء قد تشير إلى المؤمنين , والأرض قد تشير إلى غير المؤمنين : أى يؤمن بالله خاضعين لمشيئته , فليؤمن غير المؤمنين.


عن كتاب :
تأملات فى أناجيل 
قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير.
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا بجد*
*تسلم ايديكم*
*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*
تداريب الانسحاق والتذلُّل وقت الصوم *
*
لقداسه البابا شنودة*




أيام الصوم هي أيام انسحاق وتذلل أمام الله، لذلك درب نفسك علي ذلك حتى تصل نفسك إلي التراب والرماد. وذلك عن طريق التداريب الآتية:

أ‌- أبعد عن محبة المديح، وعن كلام الافتخار ومديح النفس.

ب‌- أستخدم كلام الانسحاق في صلواتك، مثل ترديدك لمزمور " يارب لا تبكتني بغضبك، ولا تؤدبني بسخطك "(مز 6).

ج- إذا جعت، أو جلست لتأكل، قبل لنفسك " أنا لا أستحق الطعام بسبب خطاياي، لأني فعلت كذا كذا.. أنا لست أصوم عن قداسة، وإنما عن مذلة داخل نفسي ". حاق، مهما وضعوا أمامه من مشتهيات، لا يجد رغبة في الأكل.

وأن ضغط عليه الجوع، يقول لنفسه: تب أولاً، حينئذ يمكنك أن تأكل.. وان وجد نفسه ما يزال في خطأ، يبكت ذاته قائلاً: هل هذا هو الصوم مقبول أمام الله؟! هل هذا تقديس للصوم؟!

د- أيام الصوم فرصة صالحة للأعتراف وتبكيت الذات أمام الله، وأمام أب الاعتراف. وداخل نفسك.

إنها فترة صراحة مع النفس، ومحاسبة للنفس، وتوبيخ وتأديب لها. أحرص فيها أن تجلب اللوم علي ذاتك.
وأهرب من كل تبرير للنفس في أية خطية، مهما سهلت التبريرات.

ه - أدخل في تداريب الإتضاع، وهي كثيرة جداً.





​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*
تدريبات في الصوم الكبير
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث*





لكي يكون هذا الصوم المقدس ذا أثر فعال فى حياتك الروحية، نضع أمامك بعض التداريب لممارستها، حتى إذا ما حولتها إلى حياة، تكون قد انتفعت فى صومك:


1- تدريب لترك خطية معينة من الخطايا التى تسيطر عليك، والتى تتكرر فى كثير من اعترافاتك. أو التركيز على نقطة الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.. وكل إنسان يعرف تماماً ما هى الخطية التى يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر فى غالبية اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالاً للتدرب على تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا يكون صوماً مقدساً حقاً.

وقد يتدرب الصائم على ترك عادة ما :

مثل مدمن التدخين الذى يتدرب فى الصوم على ترك التدخين، أو المدمن مشروباً معيناً، أصبح عادة مسيطرة لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاى والقهوة مثلاً. أو الذى يصبح التفرج على التليفزيون عادة عنده تضيع وقته وتؤثر على قيامه بمسئولياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون فترة الصوم تدريباً على تركه.
اسكب نفسك أمام الله، وقل له: نجنى يارب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأننى ضعيف فى هذه النقطة بالذات، ولن أنتصر عليها بدون معونة منك أنت، لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هى صراع لك مع الله، لتنال منه قوة تنتصر بها على خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم على هذا الصراع.



فمثلاً يذكر نفسه كلما وقع فى خطية النرفزة بقول الكتاب : "لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله" (يع 2:1). ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة فى المواقف التى يحاربه الغضب فيها. ويبكت نفسه قائلاً: ماذا أستفيد من صومى، إن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟!


2- التدريب على حفظ بعض المزامير من صلوات الأجبية، ويمكن إختيار مزمور أو إثنين من كل صلاة من الصلوات السبع، وبخاصة من المزامير التى تترك فى نفسك أثراً.


3- التدريب على حفظ أناجيل الساعات، وقطعها، وتحاليلها. علماً بأنه لكل صلاة 3 أو 6 قطع.


4- التدريب على الصلاة السرية بكل ما تحفظه، سواء الصلاة أثناء العمل، أو فى الطريق، أو اثناء الوجود مع الناس، أو فى أى وقت.


5- اتخاذ هذه الصلوات والمزامير والأناجيل مجالاً للتأمل حتى يمكنك أن تصليها بفهم وعمق.


6- تداريب القراءات الروحية: سواء قراءة الكتاب المقدس بطريقة منتظمة، بكميات أوفر، وبفهم وتأمل.. أو قراءة سير القديسين، أو بعض الكتب الروحية، بحيث تخرج من الصوم بحصيلة نافعة من القراءة العميقة.


7- يمكن فى فترة الصوم الكبير، أن تدرب نفسك على استلام الألحان الخاصة بالصوم أو بأسبوع الآلام، مع حفظها، وتكرارها، والتشبع بروحها...



8- يمكن أن تدرب نفسك على درجة معينة من الصوم، على أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف أبيك الروحى.


9- هناك تدريبات روحية كثيرة فى مجالات المعاملات... مثل اللطف، وطول الأناة، واحتمال ضعفات الآخرين، وعدم الغضب، واستخدام كلمات المديح والتشجيع، وخدمة الآخرين ومساعدتهم، والطيبة والوداعة فى معاملة الناس.


10- تدريبات أخرى فى (نقاوة القلب): مثل التواضع، والسلام الداخلى، ومحبة الله، والرضى وعدم التذمر، والهدوء وعدم القلق، والفرح الداخلى بالروح، والإيمان، والرجاء.



​


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
الصوم الكبير ، أسبوع الإستعداد

في بداية الصوم الكبير لا تفكر في الأكل والشرب أو صعوبة الصوم أو سهولته
لكن أدخل إلى مخدعك وفكر كيف تقترب إلى الله وتتقدس في هذا الصوم 
فرحلة الصوم سوف تبدأ بعد أن تدخل المخدع وتغلق بابك وليكن هذا الأسبوع أسبوع صلاة


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي اوي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

متابعه معاكم​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2011)

*في بدايةهذا الصوم المقدس يجب الا نفكرفي الأكل والشرب أو صعوبة الصوم أو سهولته، لكن ليدخل كل واحد الى مخدعة ويصلى بحرارة للة لان رحلة الصوم سوف تبدأ بعد أن تدخل المخدع وتغلق بابك..
الشيطان يريد ان يصيد كل أحد منا بصنارة معينة.. وهو يعترض طريق تقديسنا وسعادتنا دائماً ... في هذا الصوم نصرخ إلى الله بإيمان ليقطع عنا الخطية . ويعطينا إيماناً فوق مستوى التجارب وحصانة أمام تجارب العدو وضيقات العالم وشهوات الجسد.*


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 مارس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

*  الصوم ونقاوة القلب
*
*من 
كتاب الموعظة على الجبل للقديس أغسطينوس  
 القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*







  تشير الوصية الخاصة بالصوم إلى نقاوة القلب أيضًا، وهو موضوع بحثنا. لأنه ينبغي لنا عند الصوم أن نحذر من تسلل حب الظهور والرغبة في مديح الناس إلينا، الأمر الذي يجعل القلب مزدوجًا، غير نقي وغير سليم فلا يستطيع أن يدرك الله.

* ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين. فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحقَّ أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أَجْرَهم. وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك. لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاءِ. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاءِ يجازيك (علانيةً).*

    يظهر لنا من هذه الوصايا *ضرورة توجيه جهادنا نحو الفرح الداخلي، فلا نطلب جزاءًا خارجيًا كأهل العالم فنخسر البر العظيم والقوة والثبات والأمور الداخلية التي اختارها الله لنا لكي نكون مشابهين لصورة ابنه (رو29:8).*





​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

*
النصرة بالصلاة والصوم

 قداسه البابا*





لما عجز التلاميذ عن إخراج شيطان، *قال لهم الرب:*

ه*ذا الجنس لا يخرج بشيء، إلا بالصلاة والصوم (مر9: 29).*

وهكذا نري *أهمية الصلاة والصوم في الإنتصار على حروب الشياطين*، أو بمعني آخر أهمية إدخال الله في حياتنا وحروبنا، صارخين إلى الله وقائلين "نجنا من حيل المضاد، وابطل سائر فخاخه المنصوبة لنا".
*
إننا نفشل في حروبنا إن واجهنا الشيطان وحدنا، بدون الله.*

إنما نحن نقول لله: عدونا هذا القوي الذي يجول كأسد يزأر، عدونا هذا الماكر الواسع الحيلة، نحن يا رب لا نقدر عليه بمهارتنا وذكائنا، إنما النجاة هي من عندك أنت. نحن على قدر إمكاننا نميز الأرواح، ونعرف الفكر الذي من عنده ونحترس منه. ولكن القوة تأتي من عندك.

بقدر إمكاننا نجاهد. ولكن أنت الي تقودنا في موكب نصرتك.

في كل خطية كبيرة أو صغيرة، *لا نريد أن نقف وحدنا تجاه الشيطان، إنما لابد أن يقف الله معنا،* 
ولذلك نقول له في بدء صلاة باكر "نسألك أن تحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية"، ونقول له في ختام هذه الصلاة "هب لنا في هذا اليوم الحار أن نرضيك فيه، واحرسنا من كل شيء رديء، من كل خطية، ومن كل قوة مضادة"، "أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين، لكي نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومرشدين"...
*
والمفروض أن نطلب معونة الله من أول الطريق.*

كثيرون لا يلجأون إلى الله إلا بعد أن تضيق بهم السبل جداً، كالذي لا يلجأ إلى الطبيب إلا بعد أن يشتد عليه المرض ويصل إلى حالة سيئة للغاية. أما نحن، فإن الكنيسة تعلمنا أن نصلي من أجل النجاة قبل أن تأتي الحروب...

وهكذا تكون صلاة وقائية، قبل اللجوء إلى الصلاة العلاجية.

إننا نطلب من الله أن يبطل كل فخاخ الشيطان المنصوبة لنا. ولا ننتظر حتى نقع في تلك الفخاخ، ثم نطلب من الله أن يخرجنا منها! وهكذا في صلاة الشكر نطلب من الله أن يبعد عنا "كل تجربة، وكل فعل الشيطان... وقيام الأعداء الخفيين والظاهرين"... يبعدها عنا قبل أن تجئ... "ولا تدخلنا في تجربة".

*نحن لا نضطرب أمام حروب العدو،** إنما نطلب معونة الله.*

*هذا الشيطان الذي له خبرة 7000 سنة في محاربة البشر*، أنا لا أقدر عليه. *أما أنت يا رب فأزلي، كائن قبل أن يكون هذا الشيطان.* هو صنعه يديك من قبل أن يسقط. وتعرف كل حيلة.* وتستطيع أن تربطه وتقيده وتضع له حدوداً، بل وتطرده طرداً. لذلك نجني منه.*



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

*أكياس لا تفنى!




بيعوا ما لكم وأعطوا صدقة. اعملوا لكم أكياساً لا تفنى وكنزاً لا ينفد في السماوات ( لو 12: 33 ،34)

الناطق بهذه الأقوال هو سيد الأرض كلها. 
قديمأً كان قد وعد يشوع بأن كل موضع في الأرض تدوسه بطون أقدامهم سيكون لهم، أما الآن فإنه يدعو خلفاءهم وذراريهم أن يتخلوا عن مقتنياتهم ويتبعوا ذاك الغريب السماوي. عليهم أن يضعوا قلوبهم ليس على كنز أرضي يفنى، بل على الميراث الذي لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل المحفوظ في السماوات لأجلهم.

وإذ تستقر عيونهم على كنز السماء، يستطيعون أن يبيعوا ما لهم ويوزعوا على الفقراء. 
وليس هكذا كانت الحال مع التقي قديماً حيث كان من حقه أن يتمسك بميراث آبائه. ومن هنا كان نابوت على حق يوم أبى أن يبيع حقله للملك آخاب. غير أن الملك الحقيقي ينصح سامعيه أن يبيعوا ما لهم ويعطوا صدقة للفقراء، فيكون لهم كنز في السماء، ونعلم أن الرئيس الشاب الغني فشل في هذا الامتحان، فقد ترك المسيح حزيناً لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة، 

وكان يعوزه ذلك الشيء الواحد: إنكار الذات. أما برنابا، اللاوي القبرسي، فإذ كان له حقل باعه وأتى بالدراهم ووضعها عند أرجل الرسل ( أع 4: 37 ).

لقد باع الرب كل ما كان له ليحصل على الكنز المخفي في الحقل. وهكذا يُدعى تلاميذ الرب أن يبيعوا ما لهم ليكون لهم كنزاً في السماوات لا ينفد. ولئن كان الرب قد وجد كنزه على الأرض، إلا أن المؤمن يجد كنزه في السماوات. وحيث الكنز هناك قلب الإنسان.

بيد أنه عن طريق تفريق الممتلكات الأرضية، يزداد الكنز السماوي ( أم 11: 24 ). وإذ "أطعم كل أموالي" فإنني بذلك أعمل لنفسي كيساً لا يفنى.

 فالإحسان العملي الذي من هذا الطراز ليس معناه إخفاء الوزنة في الأرض كما فعل العبد الشرير الكسلان، بل وضعها في المصرف السماوي بحيث عند مجيء الرب يأخذ الذي له مع الفائدة.

والعطاء هو الكيس الأبدي، الصندوق الذي لا يبلى. بينما كان أولئك الذين في أيام حجي يبنون بيوتهم مهملين بيت الرب، يضعون أجورهم في كيس مثقوب ( حج 1: 6 ). بمعنى أن سعيهم ومجهودهم كان بلا فائدة، كانوا كمن يحاولون أن يحملوا الماء في غربال. على أنه خير لي أن أكون غنياً لله من أن أكنز لنفسي ( 1تي 6: 17 -19).

*
*و.ج. هوكنج*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 مارس 2011)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

رحلة عظيمة وهي زخيرة للسنة باكملها 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالكم  وحياتكم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*الرب معنا
*​*

**The Antiochian*​*

**Coptic Adel
*​*

**totty


saed_sad25


* *+Roka_Jesus+



* *روزي86


** ramzy1913 *
*

* *grges monir* 
*
* 

*
TULiP TO JESUS

*​*
* * + مبسوطييييييييين خااااااااااااااااااالص من ردودكم التشجيعية ومتابعتكم 
وبنتمنى تشاركوا بردو معانا بتأملاتكم الروحية

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير*

*(أحد الكنوز ) (مت 6 : 1 - 18)*






*" لا تكنزوا ... بل إكنزوا .. " (مت 6 : 19 , 20).*

*المفاهيم السليمة والمفاهيم الخاطئة ...*

*(1) بالنسبة للكنوز :* الكنوز فى مفهوم الكثيرين موضعها الأرض . أما الرب فيرى أن الموضع الأكثر أماناً هو السماء ... ولذلك يوصينا : " إكنزوا لكم كنوزاً فى السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون ".

*(2) بالنسبة للطلبات :* إعتدنا أن نركز فى طلباتنا على الأرضيات , أما الرب فيوصينا : " إطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم ".

*(3) بالنسبة للعمل :* معظمنا يعمل فقط للطعام المادى الذى نحتاج إليه فى هذا العالم الفانى , أما الرب فيقول لنا " إعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقى للحياة الأبدية " (يو 6: 27).

*(4) بالنسبة للحياة :* يظن الكثيرون أن حياتنا تقوم على الخبز وحده , ولكن الرب يوجه أنظارنا إلى أنه " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله (مت 4:4).

*(5) بالنسبة للنقاوة :* كان الفريسيون يركزون على الأهتمام بالنقاوة والنظافة الخارجية , أما الرب فإنه يلفت أنظارنا إلى الداخل قائلاً : " نق داخل الكأس والصحفة لكى يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً.

*(6) بالنسبة للحزن :* هناك من حزنهم يكون مصحوباً باليأس . أما الرب فيهتف قائلاً : " لاتحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم " (1تس 4 : 13).

*(7) بالنسبة للموت :* الموت فى مفهوم الغالبية خسارة , أما بولس الرسول فيقول " الموت هو ربح " (فى 1: 21).

*عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
* 

​


----------



## bashaeran (5 مارس 2011)

صلاة مقبولة وصيام مبارك وبالتوفيق وربنا معاكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (5 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://


لماذا صُمنا ولم تنظر ” ( إش 58 : 3 
+ الصوم الكبير المقدس ، وفيه نرفع قلوبنا بالتوبة إلى الله ، لكى نبدأ صوماً مقبولاً ، ومفيداً ، .

+ فهو ” تدريب ” على أمرين هامين هما :

ممارسة الصوم بزهد مع ممارسة باقى وسائط النعمة ( صلاة ، أعتراف ، تناول من السر الأقدس ، عمل الخير ،
خدمة ، ترنيم وتسبيح ، وتأملات ، وميطانيات ……. الخ ) . للتخلص من خطية مُستعبدة للمرء ، وترك عادات ضارة . وهذا هو الأمر الأول .


أما الأمر الثانى : 

فهو ” التدريب على أكتساب فضيلة جميلة أو أكثر ” – فى كل صوم – وفى نهايته ” إمتحان للنفس ” ، هل تم التخلص من الخطية أو العادة الردّية ؟! ، وهل تم إكتساب فضيلة معينة ؟!
فإن لم يكن ذلك قد تحقق ، فقد أتعب الصائم نفسه ، وحرم ذاته من طعامه اللذيذ ، دون فائدة روحية ، وهذا ما يحدث للأغلبية الصائمة بلا حكمة .
+ وعلى هذا الأساس ، يجب أن نتذكر قول المرنم القبطى :
الصوم .. الصوم .. للنفس ثبات ….. طوبى لمن صام عن الزلات .
ليس الصوم معناه الجوع …. بدون التوبة والرجوع .

+ ويكون الصوم لكافة الحواس :
صوم العين عن النظرات الشريرة .
صوم اللسان عن الكلام الباطل .
صوم الآذان عن سماع كلام الإدانة والذم .
+ ويقول القديس مارإسحق السريانى : ” إن صوم اللسان أفضل من صوم البطن ، وصوم القلب عن الأفكار الشريرة أفضل من الإثنبن .
+ ويقول ذهبى الفم : ” لا تقل إنى صائم بماء وملح ، وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالمذمة والإدانة ” .


+ وحدد الرب الصوم المقبول :
بعدم الغضب ( مت 6 : 16 ) .
والصلح والسلام أولاً ( مت 5 : 24 ) .
وشرحه بالتفصيل فى سفر إشعياء أصحاح 58 ، وموجزه :
رفض الصوم مع الملذات والمسرات ، أو الإنشغال بالماديات والكماليات ( 58 : 3 ) .
صوم مع خصام ، وشكوى وتذمر ، ورفع الصوت ( 58 : 4 ) .
إدانة الآخرين ، والأحاديث الباطلة والفارغة .( 58 : 9 ) . 

+ والصوم المقبول يكون :

بتوبة وإعتكاف للتأملات والصلوات ( يوئيل 2 : 15 ) .
بروح الإتضاع ، وعمل الخير ( إش 58 : 7 ) ، وتقديس يوم الرب للعبادة ، والإجتماعات ، والإفتقاد ( 58 : 13 ) .

+ أما بركات الصوم المقبول :
الشفاء الروحى والجسدى ، وقبول الصلوات ، والتلذذ بعشرة الله ( إش 58 : 8 – 14 ) . 
+ فاجعل الصوم فترة للتدريبات الروحية . لا ليكون مجالاً لنيل أجرأرضى ، أو لتقليد الآخرين ، أو لأى هدف مادى ، أو صحى ( بهدف عمل رجيم ) .
نصلى أن يقبل الرب أصوامنا وذبائحنا

منقوووول


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

*التأمل الثانى : من إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير*

*(أحد الكنوز )*




*إكنزوا لكم كنوزاً .... (مت 6 : 20).

أنواع من الكنوز:

1 - كنز الصلاح : يقول السيد المسيح :
" الإنسان الصالح من الكنز الصالح فى القلب يخرج الصالحات " (مت 12 : 35).

2 - كنز مخافة الرب : يقول أشعياء النبى : " مخافة الرب هى كنزه " (أش 33 : 6)... ومخافة الرب هى أنه يكون لله عند الإنسان هيبة وإعتبار .

3 - كنز الحكمة : الحكمة الروحية السمائية كنز ... لذلك يصف بولس الرسول الله مصدر هذه الحكمة بأنه " المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " ( كو 2 :3).

4- كنز القناعة : ورد فى الأمثال أن " فى البيت الصديق كنز " ( أم 15 : 6) ... ويوضح لنا بولس الرسول ما هية هذا الكنز فيقول : " وأما التقوى مع القناعة فهى تجارة عظيمة " ( 1تى 6 : 6).

5 - كنز العطاء : قال السيد المسيح للشاب الغنى :
" إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً , فإذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء " (مت 19 : 21).

*
*عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
* ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (7 مارس 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

*التأمل الثالث : من إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير*

*(أحد الكنوز )*
*" إن كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلماً " (مت 6 : 23).

العين الشريرة 





العين الشريرة لها صور كثيرة , وقد أورد الكتاب أمثلة لها .. من صور هذه العين :

(1) عين شهوانية غير طاهرة : مثلعين حواء التى إشتهت الشجرة المحرمة .. وعين عيسو التى إشتهت طبق العدس .. وعين شمشون التى تعلقت بدليلة .. وعين هيرودس التى سرتها إبنة هيروديا وهى ترقص ... ومكتوب أن " الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية , والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتاً " ( يع 1 : 15).

(2) عين مادية طامعة : مثل عين لوط التى إختارت أرض الأردن السقى .. وعين آخاب التى طمعت فى كرم نابوت اليزرعيلى .. " وإن كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتف بهما " (1تى 6: 8).

(3) عين انانية حاقدة : مثل عين شاول التى حقدت على داود بسبب محبة الناس له .. وعين اليهود التى حقدت على السيد المسيح بسبب إلتفاف الجموع حوله .. " المحبة لا تحسد ولا تطلب ما لنفسها " ( 1كو 13 : 4, 5).

(4) عين ديانة ناقدة : مثل عين يهوذا التى إنتقدت ساكبة الطيب على راس الرب ... وعين سمعان التى دانت المرأة الخاطئة والرب يسوع .. والرب أوصانا : " لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا " (مت 7 : 1).

(5) عين قاسية غير رحيمة : مثل عين الغنى التى لم ترحم لعازر المسكين .. وعين الكاهن والوى التى لم تتحنن على الإنسان الملقى بين حى وميت .. " الحكم هو بلا رحمة لمن لم يعمل رحمة " (يع 2: 13).

(6) عين غير صائبة فى نظرتها : مثالها عين المخلع التى وضعت رجاءها فى الإنسان , فلم يأت إنسان ليلقى المخلع فى البركة .. ومثالها عين الغنى الغبى التى وضعت رجاءها فى الخيرات المادية فلم تنتفع بها .. 
يقول المرنم فى المزمور مخاطباً نفسه " ترجى الله " (مز 43 : 5).

**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
* ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 مارس 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*التأمل الرابع : من إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير*

 *(أحد الكنوز )*
*




" لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين " (مت 6: 23).

صور من السادة 

كثيرون إتخذ الواحد منهم سيداً يخدمه وإلهاً يعبده , دون الله السيد والإله الحق . من هؤلاء السادة والآلهة :

(1) المال : يوجد من حّول المال من خادم إلى سيد واله . يتلذذ بجمعه وإكتنازه والنظر إليه والتفكير فيه . وينشغل به عما عداه , وحتى عن الله الحقيقى . " إن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور " (1تى 6 : 10).

(2) الجسد : كثيرون يتخذون الجسد سيداً وإلهاً . ينشغلون به ويخدمونه ويتعبدون له . يرفهونه بالطعام والشراب والملبس . يخضعون لشهواته .. إن " إهتمام الجسد هو موت " (رو 8 : 6).

(3) العالم : يوجد من يرتبط ويتعلق بالعالم . ويتشبع بأفكاره ويخضع لها ويعمل بها , وإن خالفت وصايا الله . وقد يترك الله وخدمته من أجل محبته للعالم , كما فعل ديماس (2تى 4 : 10) إن " محبة العالم عداوة لله " (يع 4 : 4).

(4) الناس : قد يحول الإنسان شخصاً ما إلى سيد وإله . يحبه ويطيعه من الله وينشغل به عنه . يدافع عنه ولو بالباطل . يجامله ولو على حساب الحق .. الرب يحذرنا : " من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى .. " (مت 10 : 37).

(5) الذات : هناك من يمجد ويعظم ذاته . يشعر بأنه لا يوجد من هو أذكى ولا أحكم ولا أجمل منه . يتكبر وينتفخ ويتشامخ على الكل . يحب نفسه ويهتم بها أكثر من الله . الرب يوصى المؤمن بأن " ينكر نفسه ..." (مر 8: 34).

(6) الشيطان : هناك من يجعل الشيطان سيداً له . يطيعه فى كل ما يشير به عليه . يتعامل معه (بالسحر) , أو يستشيره ( بالإلتجاء إلى المنجمين وقارئى الغيب) .. " إن الشيطان كان قتالاً للناس من البدء " (يو 8: 44).

(7) الخطية : " إن كل من يعمل خطية هو عبد للخطية " (يو 8: 34). والذى يقال عن الخطية بمفهومها العام يقال عن السيجارة وكأس الخمر وجميع المكيفات التى تتسلط على الإنسان وتستعبده رغم خطورتها وأضرارها.

**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
* ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                        طريق السماء 2


الاسبوع الثانى.... التجربة 

 تجارب الانسان مع اللة
التنقية : "إذا غسل السيد قذر بنات صهيون ونقى دم أورشليم من وسطها بروح القضاء وبروح الإحراق. .... لأن على كل مجد غطاء. (اش 4:4، 5) 


هدف التجربة: التنقية من الخطية. وتنقية الدم.
وسيلة التجربة:
· روح القضاء: ادانة الانسان نفسه(الاعتراف) ”لو حكمنا على انفسنا لما حكم علينا“
· وروح الإحراق: الجهاد ضد الخطية ”اقمع جسدى واستعبده“ 
نتيجة التجربة: المجد من الداخل "لكل مجد غطاء”. من الخارج تبدو أنها مغطاة بآلام التجربة
الثمر: ماذا يصنع أيضًا لكرمى وأنا لم اصنعه له؟ لذا.. 
انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان .. لماذا يطلع الشوك والحسك في حياتنا، ولماذا يحدث الجفاف الروحي ولا يكون مطر ....العنب الردئ 
· حب الامتلاك : ويل للذين يصلون بيتا بيت ويقرنون حقلا بحقل
· عدم المعرفة : لذلك سبى شعبى لعدم المعرفة
· رذلوا شريعة الرب: لذلك كما ياكل لهيب النار القش يكون اصلهم كالعفونة 
· الكبرياء والغرور : ويل للحكماء فى اعين انفسهم وا لفهماء عند ذواتهم 
· النفاق والرياء: ويل للقائلين للشر خيرا وللخير شرا الجاعلين الظلام نورا والنور ظلاما 



قراءات الاسبوع الثانى من السفر ...
الاثنين 4: 2-..الخ ، 5: 1-7 الثلاثاء 5 :7-16 
الأربعاء5 :17 -25 الخميس6 : 1 – 12 الجمعة 7: 1 -


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                        طريق السماء 2


الاسبوع الثانى.... التجربة 

 تجارب الانسان مع اللة
التنقية : "إذا غسل السيد قذر بنات صهيون ونقى دم أورشليم من وسطها بروح القضاء وبروح الإحراق. .... لأن على كل مجد غطاء. (اش 4:4، 5) 


هدف التجربة: التنقية من الخطية. وتنقية الدم.
وسيلة التجربة:
· روح القضاء: ادانة الانسان نفسه(الاعتراف) ”لو حكمنا على انفسنا لما حكم علينا“
· وروح الإحراق: الجهاد ضد الخطية ”اقمع جسدى واستعبده“ 
نتيجة التجربة: المجد من الداخل "لكل مجد غطاء”. من الخارج تبدو أنها مغطاة بآلام التجربة
الثمر: ماذا يصنع أيضًا لكرمى وأنا لم اصنعه له؟ لذا.. 
انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان .. لماذا يطلع الشوك والحسك في حياتنا، ولماذا يحدث الجفاف الروحي ولا يكون مطر ....العنب الردئ 
· حب الامتلاك : ويل للذين يصلون بيتا بيت ويقرنون حقلا بحقل
· عدم المعرفة : لذلك سبى شعبى لعدم المعرفة
· رذلوا شريعة الرب: لذلك كما ياكل لهيب النار القش يكون اصلهم كالعفونة 
· الكبرياء والغرور : ويل للحكماء فى اعين انفسهم وا لفهماء عند ذواتهم 
· النفاق والرياء: ويل للقائلين للشر خيرا وللخير شرا الجاعلين الظلام نورا والنور ظلاما 



قراءات الاسبوع الثانى من السفر ...
الاثنين 4: 2-..الخ ، 5: 1-7 الثلاثاء 5 :7-16 
الأربعاء5 :17 -25 الخميس6 : 1 – 12 الجمعة 7: 1 -


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

*إنجيل الأحد الثانى من الصوم الكبير 
(أحد التجربة)




" أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح " (مت 4: 1)

الروح الذى أصعد المسيح إلى البرية 

أولاً - الروح الروح الذى أصعد المسيح الى البرية هو روح الله , أى الروح القدس :

إذن ليس هو الروح النجس أى الشيطان . كما قد يفهم خطأ من عبارة " أخذه إبليس " ... لأنه ليس من المعقول أن الشيطان يقود المسيح إلى البرية ليصوم فترة طويلة , والشيطان يعلم ويشعر بأن الصوم من أقوى الأسلحة للتغلب عليه.

ثانياً : روح الله القدوس الذى إقتاد المسيح هو روح المسيح القدوس :

ذلك لأن المسيح هو الله , والمسيح واحد مع الروح القدوس ... لذلك لا نعجب إذا رأينا أن المسيح حبل به من الروح القدس (لو 1: 35).. وأصعد إلى البرية من الروح القدس ليجرب من إبليس , ولذلك فهو لم يصعد مجبراً بل بإرادته ... وعند العماد ظهر الروح القدس مستقراً عليه فى صورة حمامة (مر 1 : 10)... وتهلل بالروح القدس ( لو 10 : 21) ... وعمل المعجزات وأخرج الشياطين بالروح القدس ( مت 12 : 28) .. وأرسل الروح القدس يوم الخمسين ليحل على الرسل والمؤمنين ( يو 15: 26).

ثالثاً - الروح القدس هو الله نفسه ... لأنه :

(1) يدعى الله :
قال بطرس الرسول لحنانيا : " لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس .... أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله " (أع 5 : 3, 4).

(2) يتصف بصفات الله :
أ - قدوس : " قال داود النبى : " روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى " ( مز 51 : 11).

ب - أزلى : قال بطرس الرسول : " فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه ... " (عب 9: 14).

جـ - فى كل مكان : قال داود النبى " أين أذهب من روحك ... إن صعد إلى السموات فأنت هناك . وإن أخذت جناحى وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر فهناك أيضاً ..... " (مز 139 : 7 - 10).

د - عالم بكل شئ : قال بولس الرسول : " أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله " (1كو 2: 11).

هـ - قادر علىكل شئ : " لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة , بل بروحى قال رب الجنود " (زك 4: 6).

و - مطاع : جاء فى سفر الرؤيا : " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " (رؤ 2: 7).

(3) يعمل أعمال الله :
أ - الخلق : قال أيوب : " روح الله صنعنى " ( أى 33 : 4).
ب - الحياة : قال بولس الرسول : " ... سيحيى أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم " (رو 8 : 11).

جـ - الوحى : قال لوقا البشير : وكان (سمعان) قد أوحى إليه بالروح القدس أنه لايرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب " (لو 2: 26).

د - الدعوة : جاء فى سفر الأعمال : " قال الروح القدس إفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه " ( أع 13 : 2).

هـ - القيادة : قال بولس الرسول : " لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فؤلئك هم أبناء الله " (رو 8 : 14).

**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.
*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2011)

*دى فقرة مرئية فى رحلة الصوم الروحيــــــــة
عن أحد التجربة
ورسالة الله لك اليوم
*
[YOUTUBE]NK3MkV4c2Fk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## happy angel (13 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*هو غلب الشيطان من اجلنا أحد التجربة






عندما انهزم ابينا آدم_ رأس الخليقة العتيقة _ من الشيطان .وتمكن الشيطان من فكر أدم وسيطر عليه ملك الشيطان على كل البشرية.

وكل انسان جاء من أدم بعد ذلك كان يتقدم اليه الشيطان ويهزمه ولم يتمكن انسان منذ أدم وحتى مجيئ المسيح ان يهزم الشيطان ,ويهرب من حيله وغوايته.

حتى صار الشيطان بالفعل رئيس هذا العالم .

والشيطان يهزم الانسان ويحاربه بثلاث امور رئيسة :

الاولى الاكل والشرب _أثارة الغرائز للخروج بها عن حدودها الطبيعية التى رسمها الله _

الثانية نفخ الذات والشهرة _ تأليه الذات وجعل الانسان يعبد ذاته_

الثالثة محبة العالم والتملك فى العالم _المال والمغالة فى محبة المال_

وعرف الشيطان كيف يستخدم هذه الامور فى التملك على الانسان وتحريكه كما يريد نحو الموت والفساد مستغل الامور الثلاثة السابقة فى الوقوع بالانسان واثارة غرائزه وشهواته والخروخ بهما عن الحدود الطبيعية

وظل الانسان يعانى من السقوط فى يد الشيطان والانهزام قرون طويلة ولم يستطيع أى انسان ان يهزم الشيطان ولا يسقط صريع لهذه الامور الثلاثة .

(الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد. رو 3 : 12)


ولكن الله محب البشر_بل أن لجة محبتة للبشر غير موُصوفة _ غُلب من تحننه نحو البشر ولذلك تجسد وظهر فى الجسد وشابهنا فى كل شيئ انسان كامل :

(من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب.عب 2 : 17)


وهو الله ولم يتغير ومستحيل ان يتغير لانه غير قابل للتغير ظهر فى الجسد وماشى على الارض وعندما شاهده الشيطان فى صورة انسان مثل كل البشر ولان كبرياء الشيطان
يمنعه ان يصدق سر التجسد .تجراء وتقدم ليحارب المسيح بنفس الطرق التى يحارب بها كل انسان.!

فكانت التجربة على الجبل وفى ثلاث مواقع هى التى يحارب بها الانسان منذ البدء:

وقال له ابليس ان كنت ابن الله فقل لهذا الحجر ان يصير خبزا لو 4 : 3

وقال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله ومجدهنّ لانه اليّ قد دفع وانا اعطيه لمن اريد
لو 4 : 6

ثم جاء به الى اورشليم واقامه على جناح الهيكل وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل لو 4 : 9


ولكن المسيح يسوع ربنا كان ينتظر هذه اللحظة التى يتقدم بها الشيطان ليجربه ,لكى يعيد كرامة الانسان مرة اخرى ويهب الانتصار للبشرية على الشيطان بعد سنين طويلة من الهزيمة والذل .

وهكذا استطاع المسيح أن يكشف حيل الشيطان كلها ولم يجد الشيطان له فيه أى شيئ :

(لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيّ شيء.يو 14 : 30)


لم يجد فيه الشيطان اى ميل أو انحراف بسيط جدآ نحو الشر أو الخطية وعرض عليه الشيطان كل الامور التى يسقط فيها الانسان وينجذب لها ولكن طبيعة المسيح البشرية
طاهرة وكاملة وليس فيها اى ميل نحو الشر فهزم الشيطان شر هزيمة وجعله يذهب مذهول ومتعجب منه فلم يوجد انسان مهما كان من قبل لا ينحرف نحو أفكار الشيطان وحيله .!!!

فهو الذى خرج غالب ولكى يغلب رؤ 6 : 2 وتحقق الحلم وانهزم الشيطان ولكن الذى هزم الشيطان هو المسيح وبطبيعتنا البشرية فنحن فيه هزمنا الشيطان .
وصار الشيطان عدو مهزوم ليس له سلطان او قوة على الانسان شرط ان لا يذهب الانسان ويسلم نفسه له من جديد.

انه عيد حقيقى هو عيد التجربة على الجبل لانه منذ هذا اليوم والانسان بقوة المسيح رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسحق الشيطان تحت قدمه .فلم يهزم المسيح الشيطان لحسابه
ولكن لحسبنا لانه هو بكر الخليقة الجديدة .

عزيزى القارئ الحبيب انظر للكلمات التالية وهى لقديسنا الحبيب أثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الايمان حول نفس هذا الموضوع وأرجوك لا تمر عليها مرور الكرام بل توقف عندها من فضلك , وتأملها جيد لانها تكشف لك سر نصرتك على الشيطان :

حيث أن الانسان الاول أدم قد تغير وبالخطية دخل الموت الى العالم .

+لذلك كان يليق بأدم الثانى أن يكون عديم التغير.حتى اذا ما هجمت الحية مرة أخرى .

+تصير غوايتها هزيلة ازاء الرب غير القابل للتغير أو التحول .

+وبالتالى تضعف الحية أيضآ فى هجومها على الجميع .

+فكما أنه لما أخطاء ادم امتدت أثار خطيته الى جميع الناس ,هكذا أيضآ لما صار أنسانآ ودحر الحية فأن مثل هذه القوة تنتقل منه الى جميع الناس.

+حتى أن كل واحد الان منا يستطيع أن يقول عن الشيطان
"لاننا لا نجهل أفكاره 2 كو 2 : 11"

+وبالتالى فأننا لا نخاف فيما بعد من الحية لانها أبطلت فى الجسد لما طردها المخلص وسمعته قائلآ:


"اذهب عنى يا شيطان "(مت 4 :10)

منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
 فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدااا
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يبارك مجهودك*​


*ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا
دة حضرتك اللى تعب خالص ومجهود حضرتك واضح فى الموضوع
بنتعلم منكم يا استاذنا
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

التجربه   

"صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 17)

"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (سفر طوبيا 12: 8)

الصلاة
هى صلة الإنسان بالله ففى الصلاة يتحدث الإنسان إلى الله
وتجعل الإنسان قريب من الله
وأن الله يسمعه فهى تعتبر التنفس الروحى للإنسان الذى بدونه
لايقدر أن يحيا روحياً
فهى اللغة التى يعبر بيها المؤمن عن حبة وشكرة لله
والصلاة تعتبر الوسيلة التى يعرض بها الإنسان طلباته وإحتياجاتة
إلى الرب
" الرب قريب لمن يدعوة "
" كل ماتطلبونة فى الصلاة مؤمنين أن تنالوه فيكون لكم "
والصلاة
علاقة فردية تربط بين الإنسان والرب
لذلك التظاهر بالصلاة يحذر منها الإنجيل
" وأما أنت متى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك
الذى فى الخفاء فأبوك الذى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانية "
فالصلاة عبادة للرب لأن فيها نعترف بسلطان وقدرة الله على
تسديد طلباتنا وأحتياجاتنا
لأنه يرانا ويسمعنا ويعرف طلباتنا
" فهو فاحص القلوب والكلى " 



أهمية وكيفية الصلاة :


كان الرب يسوع يصلى . وهذا النموذج الحى هو أول درس عن أهمية الصلاة , فإن كان


ابن الإنسان الكامل يعتمد على الصلاة فى فترة وجوده فى الجسد ويقضى فيها أوقاتاً


طويلة ... فما مدى احتياج التلاميذ ليتعلموا الصلاة ؟؟ إنها وسيلة الحصول على العون لفعل


أى شئ , لذلك لم يسأله التلاميذ علمنا كيف نعظ مثلاً , لكن علمنا كيف نصلى ؟؟


كان الرب يسوع يصلى فى معظم الأحيان بل مرات كان يقضى الليل كله فى الصلاة ,


ومرات يخرج فى الصباح الباكر قبل اتخاذ القرارات الهامة وقبل اجراء المعجزات , وعند


المواقف الصعبة .... وهكذا قال لهم : ( متى صليتم ) وهو ايحاء بأنه أمر يجب أن يتكرر


كثيراً ودائماً وبدون انتظار لمواقيت محددة أو كتأدية واجب , لكن كاحتياج مستمر وأكيد .


ثم يقدم لهم الصلاة لا ليحفظوها عن ظهر قلب ويصلونها بدون وعى لمعانى كلماتها ,


لكن لكى تخرج هذه المعانى من أعماقهم ويتضرعون لآجلها , حتى وإن كان ترديدهم


لها بالنص الذى ذكره لهم .... لكن بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجده يضع من خلال هذه الصلاة


نموذجاً لأى صلاة كما ذكرت فى إنجيل متى البشير : ( صلوا أنتم هكذا ) فنحن نصلى


للآب السماوى ( يا أبانا ) ونصلى فى اتحاد كأبناء لهذا الإله .


ونحن نبدأ الصلاة بتمجيد اسمه , وبطلب ملكوته وبره اولاً , ونحن نصلى طالبين احتياجاتنا


الجسدية ( خبزنا كفافنا ) ولا ننسى أيضاً احتياجاتنا الروحية ( وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا ) ونحن


أيضاً نضع فى الصلاة عهودنا أمام الرب ( نغفر للمذنبين إلينا ) والتى تعبر عن استمرار


تحملنا لمسئوليتنا أمامه .


هنا تصبح الصلاة معبرة عن شركة حقيقية كما طلب منا الرب , وبالتالى تكون مغيرة لحياتنا


ومؤثرة فيها .


إننا نحتاج أن ندرك أهمية الصلاة فى حياتنا ونراجع كيفيتها لنتخلص من الصلاة التى هى


عبارة عن مجموعة طلبات شخصية .



ويقول 
نيافة الحبر الجليل
الأنبا رافائيل
قلبي هعمله مذبح!!
أنا محتاج يا ربي يسوع أنك تقدِّس حياتي ..
وهخترع قداس جديد .. أنك أنت يا ربي يسوع تكون الكاهن بتاعي ..
والقلب بتاعي هعمله مذبح.
وهقدم على هذا المذبح قربان ..
هدية .. عطية .
هقدم لك يا ربي يسوع قرباني ..
وقتي .. وجهدي .. وتعبي ..
ودموعي .. ووقفتي في الصلاة ..
وميطانياتي .. وقرع صدري.
هو ده القربان اللي هقدمه لك على مذبح قلبي.
هقدم لك بخور أتعابي .. الصلاة.
وهقدم لك يا ربي يسوع محبتي.
زي قارورة الطيب اللي سكبتها المرأة
على رأسك الطاهر لما اتكأت في بيت سمعان الأبرص.
أقدم لك حياتي ذبيحة ..
أرجو أنك أنت تقبلها ..
وتقدسها ..
وتحول حياتي كلها إلى كنيسة متنقلة ..
وإلى قداس لا ينتهي.
كقول أحد الآباء:
"إن العالم كله يتحول إلى كنيسة لمَنْ يُصلي بلا انقطاع".
تعالوا نصلي بلا انقطاع ..
عشان حياتنا تبقى قداس لا ينقطع.
لإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.



علاقه الصلاة والصوم

انرني يا يسوع الصالح بضياء النور الباطن وأزح عن مسكن قلبي جميع الظلمات

اكبح تشتتاتي الكثيرة واكسر قوة التجارب المغتصبة نفسي

قاتل عني ببأس واقهر الوحوش الضارية والشهوات الخداعة لكي يعود السلام بقوتك

ولتصدع اصوات تسبيحك في قصرك المقدس في الضمير الطاهر

"مُر الرياح والعواصف وقل للبحر : اسكن.وللريح الشمالي لا تهُبي فيكون هدوء عظيم"

اختطفني وانتشلني من كل تعزية زائلة تأتني من المخلوقات

لانه لا شيء مخلوقا يستطيع ان يولي رغبتي راحةً وتعزيةً كاملة

ضمني اليك برباط الحب غير المنفصم لانك وحدك تكفي المُحب وكل شيء سواك باطل

اني ابتهل اليك يا الهي الكلي الرأفة ان تقيني من هموم هذه الحياة لئلا ارتبك فيها بافراط

ومن ضروريات الجسد الكثيرة لئلا تأسرني باللذة ومن جميع عوائق النفس لئلا توهن المضائق عزمي

فأفشل

ها ان الاكل والشرب واللباس وسائر ما يختص بحاجات الجسد هي ثقل على الروج المضطرمة العبادة

فهبني ان استعمل هذه المنافع بقناعة وان لا ارتبك بها بحرص مفرط

فالشريعة تنهي ما كان زائدا وما فيه لذة مفرطة لئلا يتمرد الجسد على الروح

فاسألك يا رب ان تقودني وتضبطني بيدك بين هذين الطرفين وان ترشدني لئلا اتجاوز الحد 

تجميعاتى بالنت ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المواضيغ  القيمة والرائعة الرب يبارككم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]*" أخذه إبليس إلى جبل عال جداً " (مت 4 : 8).*[/Q-BIBLE]*






ذكريات مع الجبال ودروس :

أولاً : إرتبطت حياة السيد المسيح بالجبال , وكانت للجبال ذكريات روحية ممتعة معه , نتعلم منها دروساً روحية نافعة :

1 - جبل المرور : (لو 1 : 39) ... مر به وهو فى بطن أمه القديسة مريم العذراء , إذ ذهبت إلى الجبال إلى مدينة يهوذا , ودخلت بيت زكريا الكاهن , حيث أخذت القديستان أليصابات ثم مريم تسبحان ... هذا الجبل يعلمنا التسبيح.
2 - جبل الهروب : ( مت 2 : 13 ) .. هروب وهو طفل من وجه هيرودس إلى مصر , وهناك مر بجبال أو عاش فيها , مثل جبل الطير بسمالوط , وجبل قسقام بأسيوط ... هذا الجبل يعلمنا الهروب من وجه الشر.
3 - جبل التجربة : ( مت 4 : 8) .. كانت إحدى تجاربه على " جبل عال جداً , وإنتصر فيها على إبليس ... ونتعلم من هذا الجبل كيف نجاهد ضد إبليس وننتصر عليه فى التجربة .
4 - جبل الموعظة : (مت 5 : 1) ... وعليه أعطى شريعة الكمال ... يعلمنا هذا الجبل أن نجلس عند قدمى الرب لنستمع إلى تعاليمه ثم نعمل بها (مت 17 :1).
5- جبل التجلى : (مت 17 : 1) ... وعليه أعلن مجده لتلاميذه الثلاثة ... يعلمنا هذا أن نختبر الخلوة المقدسة مع الرب , فيتجلى فى قلوبنا.
6 - جبل الفرار من مجد العالم : (يو 6 :15)...
إنصرف إليه وحده , إذ علم أنهم مزمعون أن يختطفوه ويجعلوه ملكاً .. ومن هذا الجبل نتعلم الهروب من الأمجاد الأرضية الزائلة .
7- جبل الصلاة : ( لو 22 : 39) .. هناك قبل القبض عليه كان يصلى بأشد لجاجة ... يعلمنا هذا الجبل التسلح بسلاح الصلاة.
8 - جبل الآلام : (مت 27 :33) ... وفيه وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب .. هذا الجبل يعلمنا أن نصلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات , ونتحمل الآلام من أجل الرب.
9 - جبل الصعود : (أع 1 : 12)... من فوقه صعد إلى السماء... نتعلم من هذا الجبل أن نرتفع بحياتنا وأفكارنا إلى السماء ولا نحصرها فى الأرض.

ثانياً - الجبل بوجه عام يشير إلى أمور أخرى نتعلمها :

1 - الجبل بعيد عن الأدناس : 
يقول المزمور " أساسه فى الجبال المقدسة " (مز 87 : 1) .. ولذلك فالجبل يشير إلى حياة القداسة .
2 - الجبل بعيد عن العمران : ولذلك فهو يشير إلى الخلوة مع الرب بعيداً عن زحمة الحياة.
3- الجبل ثابت وقوى : ولذلك فهو يشير إلى الثبات فى الضيقات , وقوة الإيمان , والإتكال على الرب والإلتجاء إليه " المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون " (مز 125 :1).

**
**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير
للقس بيشوى فؤاد.*​


----------



## DODY2010 (17 مارس 2011)

أفكار الله غير أفكارنا
فكرنا فى حكمته فإحتارنا
وأختارنا نقوله مش فاهمين
جميل جدااااا ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 مارس 2011)

*طريق السماء ... رحلة الصوم 3 *​*الاسبوع الثالث.... الابن الضال*
*أقوم واذهب إلى أبي وأقول له يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك. ولست مستحقاً بعد أن ادعى لك ابنا" " *


*”الحياة مع المسيح& ldquo;*
*وقصة الإبن الضال لها ثلاثة أركان: الأول: حنان الآب، الثاني: خطايا الإبن، الثالث: توبة الإبن *
*· رجوع و خضوع للاب : ”الذين يلجئون لغير الرب فليس لهم فخر“ *
*· مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة: ”قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم“ *
*· السير فى نور المسيح: ”الشعب السالك فى الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما، الجالسون فى ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور“ *
*·الفرح: ”اكثرت الامة، عظمت لها الفرح. يفرحون امامك كالفرح فى الحصاد. “ *
*· السلام: ”يسكن الذئب مع الخروف“ *
*· معرفة اللة :”لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطى ا لمياه البحر“ *
*معوقات التوبة: *
*v البر الذاتى و الكبرياء: إحساس الإنسان إنه غير محتاج للتوبة لأنه بار في عيني نفسه فيقول: "لإنه قال بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم" *
*v قسوة القلب : من كثرة ارتباكات، وانشغالات، وشهوات، وماديات هذا العالم يتقسى القلب فيقول النبي: "والشعب لم يرجع إلى ضاربه ولم يطلب رب الجنود” ويأتى وقت تضيع فرص التوبة. *



*قراءات ال اسبوع الثالث من السفر ...*
*الاثنين 8: 13-..الخ ، 9: 1-7 الثلاثاء 10 :12-20 *
*الأربعاء9 :9 -..الخ ، 11 : 1 -4 الخميس11 : 10 -..الخ، 12: 1 – 2 الجمعة 13: 2 – 1*​--------
منقوووول


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*تأمل روحى بمناسبة عيد الصليب 10 برمهات




مجد ابن الإنسان
قال يسوع: الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان ( يو 13: 31 )

يا له من نطق عظيم يستحضر أمامنا الكمال المطلق لابن الإنسان، إذ يشير إلي آلامه علي الصليب التي بها تمجد ابن الإنسان وظهرت كل كمالاته بأوضح صورة.

في يوحنا 11 نقرأ أن مرض لعازر كان "لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به"، فظهر مجد ابن الله هناك بإقامة إنسان من الموت.

 فالسلطان علي الموت مجّد ابن الله، والخضوع حتى الموت يظهر مجّد ابن الإنسان.

لقد سبق الرب أن قال في جوابه علي اليونانيين، الذين قالوا "نريد أن نرى يسوع"، "قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الإنسان"؛ ولقد كان يقصد بذلك أمجاد الملكوت في المستقبل، حيث سيعطيه الله كابن الإنسان سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لا ينقرض، وفي ذلك اليوم المجيد ستمتلئ كل الأرض من مجده ( مز 72: 19 )؛ ومع هذا فإن كل أمجاد ملكوته القادم لا تعادل أمجاده التي كانت له كابن الإنسان وهو معلَّق هناك علي الصليب. 

إن مجد صليب العار يفوق كثيراً عرش الملكوت علي الأرض، فالمُلك سيظهر مجده الرسمي، ولكن الصليب يشهد لمجده الأدبي. في يوم ملكه سيخضع له كابن الإنسان "كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنه"، ولكن في يوم آلامه كان هو نفسه الخاضع والمطيع كإنسان.

لقد كانت كل خطوة في حياته تشهد لمجده الأدبي، الذي لم يكن ممكناً أن يستتر، لكن على الصليب سطعت هذه الأمجاد بلمعان أكثر وبصورة أكمل. 

إن ذاك الذي تعلم الطاعة في كل خطوة من خطوات حياته، اختُبرت طاعته أخيراً بالموت؛ فثبت أنه "أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب". لقد تميَّز طريقه بالخضوع التام لإرادة أبيه، ولكن خضوعه ظهر بأكثر وضوح عندما استطاع أن يقول، وشبح الصليب أمامه: 

"لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك". 

لقد كانت كل خطوة له تحمل الشهادة بمحبته الكاملة للآب، ولكن الشهادة العظمى لمحبته كانت عندما استطاع أن يقول، والصليب ماثل أمامه: "ولكن ليفهم العالم إني أحب الآب وكما أوصاني الآب هكذا أفعل" ( يو 14: 31 ).

 ولقد ظهرت طبيعته القدوسة، عندما قال: "إن أمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس". 

لقد ظهرت في الصليب بحق كل أمجاده الأدبية: طاعته وخضوعه ومحبته وقداسته، وكل كمالاته، وهناك تحققت كلماته "الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان".

منقول
*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://

فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين 

فهي قوة الله ( كورنثوس الأولي 1 : 18 )

إشارة الصليب
في حديثنا عن صليب الرب يسوع لا نعني أن الصلب قد حدثوحسب، بل أن خشبة الصليب الكريم بملامستها جسده الطاهر قد تقدست أيضا، ولذلك فإننانكرمها ونسجد لها. 
ثمة أعداء للصليب ما زالوا موجودين حتى يومنا هذا، ولابد أن يعرف كل مؤمن أن صليب الرب ليس خزياً وعاراً بل هو مفخرة لنا، لذلك تشكل إشارة الصليب العلامة الخارجية لجميع أسرار الكنيسة المقدسة دون استثناء ولا نعني بذلك أن لهذه الإشارة قوة سحرية، بل أن فيها تكمن قوة الأفعال الإلهية المحيية،وهذه القوة لا تنبع من الإشارة بذاتها بل من علاقة هذا الإشارة بشخص الرب يسوع.
فالصليب هو علامة الخلاص لأبناء الله، وعلامة ابن الإنسان، لذلك تؤكد الرؤيا أن الذين يحملون علامة الله "أي الصليب" سيخلصون في الأزمنة الآتية، فإشارة الصليب ليست هي عادة متأخرة لدى المسيحيين، ولكنها تعود إلى التقليد الرسولي في العهد الجديد.
تدل إشارة الصليب على الحياة الجديدة لكل إنسان ولد من جديد في المسيح يسوع، وبها نختم أعضاء أجسادنا الرئيسية ونكرسها لله، لكي يجعلها أعضاء المسيح والثالوث القدوس، ونختم أيضاً أذهاننا وقلوبنا معبرين عن تكريس ذواتنا لله بقولنا مع رسم الإشارة : "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" آمين.
وهكذا ندرك لماذا يكون الصليب سلاحاً كاملاً للمسيحي، فهو سلاح المسيحي الذي يرهب الشياطين ويخي فها، ولذا يرسم إشارة الصليب في كل مكان، عندما يصلي، أو ينام، أو يستيقظ، أو يعمل، أو يأكل....وفي كل مناسبة مهما كانت، وهو ليس أداة سحرية في تصرف الإنسان بل يتطلب بالضرورة مساهمة داخلية من المؤمن نفسه، لذلك يجب أن نرسم إشارة على أجسادنا بصدق تام وفقاَ لنظام كنيستنا وذلك بضم أصابعنا الثلاثة كأننا نرفع الصليب نفسه على أجسادنا.
والاهم من ذلك هو أن لا نستحي من رسم إشارة الصليب أينما كنا، ولنتذكر قول الرب يسوع: "إن من يستحي بي أمام الناس، استحي به أمام أبي الذي في السماوات"
لابد أن يرافق هذه الإشارة إيمان مطلق بالثالوث القدوس، وبحقيقة تجس د المسيح وموته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات، أي إيمان بكل عقائد كنيستنا المقدسة، التي نعلنها برسم إشارة الصليب، إضافة إلى الرجاء المطلق بمحبة الله غير الموصوفة والمحدودة، ورحمته الكبيرة، وعزم لا يتزعزع على أن نصلب ذواتنا الخاطئة وأهواءنا لكي يسعنا أن نقبل نعمة الله، ونحيا ضميرياً حياة التجدد والتحول الداخليين .
معاني الإشارة:
عندما نرسم إشارة الصليب على صدورنا، فإننا نضم الأصابع الثلاث (الإبهام والسبابة والوسطى) من يدنا إلى بعضها البعض، والتي تدل على ا لأقانيم الثلاثة الآب والابن والروح القدس متحدين بإله واحد، أما الإصبعين الآخرين فإننا نطبقهما على راحة الكف، ويدلان على طبيعتي المسيح الإلهية والإنسانية اللتين انبثقتا من رحم مريم العذراء الكلية القداسة، والتي تمثله راحة الكف.


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

*وجينا للفقرة المرئية فى رحلة الصوم الروحيــــــــة*
* عن " أحد الأبن الضــــــــــال "*
* ورسالة الله لك اليوم*

[YOUTUBE]EzfVrTWffpg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

تأملات في الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الكبير 

* الابن الشاطر*





الصوم هو استمرار لفعل التوبة، والتوبة تعنى القيام المستمر و الارتماء في حضن الآب... حيث نكتشف قلب الله غير المحدود في المحبة، لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة لنا هذا الأسبوع عن الابن الضال... حيث أقوم وأرجع إلى أبي. نحن نتذمر على الله ونعتب ونقول ربنا تركنا والحقيقة نحن الذين نذهب إلى كورة الخنازير وعندما نرجع نكتشف حقيقة أبدية: إن محبة الله لا يمكن أن ت نقص، بل على العكس يزداد تعمقنا في اكتشافها.

ما أجمل حضن الآب، ما أجمل قبلاته، وعدم تأففه من قذراتي... هذه أجمل مشجع لي طول رحلتي وأثناء سقوطي... من أجل ذلك أسير بخطوات قوية في التوبة لأن أبي ينتظرني وقبلاته تشجعني، ودمه يطهرني والحلة الأولى تنتظرني...

والقصد من التوبة هو التعمق في اكتشاف أبعاد حب الله و اتساع قلبه . فأنا بذرت أمواله التي أعطاني إياها من مواهب وعلم وصحة ومال... الخ و أسرفتها في العالم... كيف سيقابلني أبي، إنه يركض ويقع على عنقي و يقبلني... ما هذا الحب!!!
والقصد من التوبة هو اكتشاف غنى بيت الآب ، غنى الكنيسة. فيها الحلة الأولى (المعمودية)، فيها الخاتم علامة الشركة الدائمة مع الآب، وفيها العجل المسمن- هذه وليمة الألف سنة (جسد الرب ودمه الدائم على المذبح).

ومن أجمل مميزات التوبة الفرح ... وهذا الفرح أكبر مشجع في الرحلة... فرح أولاد الله التائبين بأبيهم حول المائدة السماوية (المذبح) فرح لا ينطق به ومجيد. إنها طبيعة الكنيسة التائبة. التي تعيش دائماً في الفرح الدائم، والفرح بالمسيح هو زاد الكنيسة في رحلة صومها وجهادها المقدس.

ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بقصة رجوع الابن الضال:

وقصة الابن الضال لها ثلاثة أركان:

 الأول : حنان الآب- و إشعياء يشير إليه بوضوح.

    الثاني : خطايا الابن- وقد تحدث عنها إشعياء.

    الثالث : توبة الابن- وسفر إشعياء هو سفر التوبة.

1- أبوة الله لنا:

يبدأ حديث إشعياء في أول أيام الأسبوع عن هذه الأبوة: "هاأنذا والأولاد الذين أعطيتهم الآب " (إش 8: 18).

فقصة الابن الضال هي بالأكثر تكشف عن قلب الآب المحب وشوقه لرجوع ابنه، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو 15: 20).

2- الخطية:

"وإذا قالوا اطلبوا إلى أصحاب التوابع العرافين.. ." ( إش 8: 19).

"فيعبرون فيها مضايقين وجائعين. ويكون حينما يجوعون أنهم يحنقون... وينظرون إلى الأرض وإذا شدة ظلمة قتام الضيق وإلى الظلام هم مطرودون" (إش 8: 21، 22) "الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت الشعب السالك في الظلمة" (إش 21، 22).

أليست هذه هي تصرفات الابن الضال:

بدل أن يسأل أباه سأل أصدقاءه الأشرار الذين قادوه للعرافين... كأن ليس له أب أو إله.

الأرض التي ذهب إليها يقول عنها إشعياء أنها أرض ضيقة وجوع وظلام ويعيشون فيها غرباء (مطرودين)، وهذه نفس أوصاف ربنا عن أنها كانت أرض الخنازير، وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه منها وهو في حالة جوع.

هذه هي ثمار الخطية وصفها لنا إشعياء النبي في أسبوع الابن الضال.

3- التوبة:

1- التوبة هي رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له:

فيقول النبي: "صرَّ الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي" (إش 8: 16). فاشعياء يكشف لنا أن التوبة هي تلمذة لوصايا ربنا يسوع وهي في ذات الوقت شهادة (صر الشهادة).

فالشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه، والعصر الذي تعيش فيه الكنيسة اليوم يتوقف على قوة التوبة فيها. فكنيسة ليس فيها توبة مستمرة هي كنيسة جامدة، أما كنيسة تعيش أفرادها حياة التوبة فتكون شاهد لعمل المسيح وتجذب إليها ا لآخرين.
2- والتوبة هي "مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة":

فيقول إشعياء: "قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم". (إش 8: 13).

فكثيرون هذه الأيام يتحدثون عن التوبة بمنتهى البساطة إن التوبة هي دموع و تسمير مخافة الله في القلب كقول داود النبي: "سمر خوفك في لحمى" (مز 118). والقداسة هي ثمرة مخافة الرب، أما الاستهتار في التوبة وتسهيلها يؤدى إلى عدم المخافة وسرعة العودة للسقوط.
3- والتوبة هي السير في نور السيد المسيح:

"الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا ً عظيما ً . الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور" (إش 9: 2).

هل يوجد تعبير للتوبة أجمل من تعبير إشعياء، أي أنها الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ومن الموت للحياة.

"لأن ابني هذا كان ميتا ً فعاش وكان ضالاً (في الظلام) فوجد (في النور)" (لو 15: 24)...

4- والتوبة فرح:

"عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة" (إش 9: 3). فدموع التوبة دموع مفرحة، وتعب الرجوع لحضن الآب ينتهي بفرح الأحضان والقبلات وذبح العجل المسمن، وقد قال الآب: "ينبغي أن نفرح" (لو 15: 23). "إنه فرح الملائكة" (لو 15: 7، 10)، " وفرح الجيران" (لو 15: 6)، وفرح الآب نفسه وفرح الابن (لو 15: 23- 25)، إن أفراح التوبة هي ثمرة الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة- لذلك كنيسة بلا توبة في حياة أفرادها هي كنيسة بلا فرح، والعكس صحيح لأنه ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس في الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها- فهيا بنا يا إخوتي في فترة الصوم نفرح الآب والسماء والملائكة والقديسين والكنيسة، و نفرح نحن بفرحهم.

5- و الذين يلجئون لغير الله فليس لهم فخر (إش 8: 19):

الذين لم يرجعوا عن الطلب إلى أصحاب التوابع والعرافين... وأي شيء آخر غير الله- أي لم يتوبوا- فليس لهم فجر ولا حياة في النور مع السيد المسيح.

6 - أخيرا ...   

ليست التوبة فقط هي البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هي أيضاf ً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح. وهذا أروع ما كتب عنه إشعياء في نهاية نبرات يوم الاثنين:

" ويولد لنا ولد ونعطى ا بنا ً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيب ا مشيرا ً إلها ً قديرا ً أبا ً أبديا ً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية" (إش 9: 6).

هذه الآية هي ختام لنبوة يوم الاثنين، حيث يبدأ أسبوع التوبة (الابن الضال) الذي هو صفة الصوم كله. وليتك تتأمل الربط العجيب بين الحديث عن الابن الضال ونبوات هذا اليوم...

التي تنتهي بالقول: "والسلام لا نهاية له لأنه ولد لنا ولد و أعطينا ا بنا ً هو ملك السلام". 

منقول



​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*جميل جدا الفيديو
رائع رائع رائع
شكـــــــــــــــرا*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 مارس 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

*فرح في السماء




*
*أقول لكم: إنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارًا لا يحتاجون إلى توبة ( لو 15: 7 )

يسجل الروح القدس في الأصحاح الخامس عشر من إنجيل لوقا مثلاً ذا ثلاثة أوجه يوضح فيها اهتمام الله المستمر برجوع الخطاة البعيدين عنه.

فالوجه الأول يُرينا الراعي جادًا في البحث عن خروفه الضال، حتى متى وجده، يضعه على منكبيه فرحًا، ويأتي به إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم: افرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال. فإن كان الخروف يجد سروره في الوجود على منكبي الراعي، فإن فرح الراعي بوجود خروفه الضال لا يُعادله فرح.
 فالتعب ومشقة السير والبحث، كل هذا ينساه لأنه وجد خروفه الضال. وعندما يصل إلى بيته يدعو جيرانه وأصدقائه ليشاركوه الفرح بخروفه الذي وجده.

والوجه الثاني، عن الدرهم المفقود، يُرينا نشاط الروح القدس في العالم باحثًا بكلمة الله عن الخاطئ المسكين. ويا له من تنازل عجيب، فالروح القدس يبحث في تراب هذا العالم ليجد نفسًا هالكة! ومتى وجدها يقودها إلى التوبة ويُعلن لها الرب يسوع كالمخلِّص الوحيد! وإذ تقبله يكون فرح عظيم في السماء!

ثم في الوجه الثالث، عن الابن الضال نرى منظرًا يفوق كل تصور أو تعبير. نرى الابن الراجع في أحضان أبيه, ومَن يمكنه أن يتصوَّر السرور الذي فاض به قلب الآب في تلك اللحظة المجيدة! وهو يصدر الأمر بعد الآخر لبركة الابن الذي كان مرة بعيدًا عنه، ولكنه الآن أصبح في صُلح وسلام معه! فأمر أن يُخرجوا الحُلة الأولى بدلاً من الخِرق البالية التي كانت عليه، وأن يضعوا خاتمًا في يده برهانًا على قبوله ضمن الدائرة العائلية، وأن يذبحوا العجل المُسمَّن ليأكلوا ويفرحوا.

أيها الخاطئ: 
إن السماء تفرح بك عندما ترجع، فرحًا لا يُنطق به. يفرح بك الله، والملائكة وكل سكان السماء. فما أعظم سرور الرب عندما يجد خروفه الضال! وما أعظم سرور الروح القدس عندما يقود الخاطئ إلى المخلِّص! وما أعظم بهجة قلب الآب عندما يرجع الابن الضال إلى بيته سالمًا!
 ليتك تتوب الآن عن خطاياك، وتقبل المسيح بالإيمان مخلصًا لك، فتنال الحياة الأبدية والسلام الأبدي.

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

*الأحد الرابع : أحد السامرية




تأمل
السامرية تجد مرعى

أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحدٌ فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى ( يو 10: 9 )
ينفرد إنجيل يوحنا بذكر بعض مُقابلات للرب يسوع، لم يَرِد ذكرها في الأناجيل الأخرى، فيذكر، مثلاً: مقابلته مع نيقوديموس (يو3)، ومقابلته مع المرأة السامرية (يو4). ولربما يبدو، بحسب مقاييس البشر، أن نيقوديموس أفضل جدًا من السامرية باعتباره متدينًا ومعلمًا للناموس، بينما السامرية امرأة شريرة تحاول أن تروي ظمأها من بئر الشهوات، ولذلك كانت منبوذة من الناس.

 ولكن بحسب المقاييس والنظرة الإلهية «لا فرق. إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله» ( رو 3: 22 ، 23). لقد كان نيقوديموس محتاجًا للولادة من فوق، وكانت السامرية محتاجة أيضًا للماء الحي.

لقد جاءت هذه المرأة لتستقي ماء حيث كان الرب يسوع جالسًا وحيدًا على حافة البئر، إذ كان قد تعب من السفر. وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ باعتباره «الباب» الوحيد الذي «ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص» ( أع 4: 12 )، فتح باب الحديث معها، وقال لها: «أعطيني لأشرب»، واستطاع أن يكسب ثقتها، وأشعرها بحاجتها، ثم صوَّب سهمًا إلى ضميرها، لما كشف خطيتها وعيشتها في النجاسة والشر، وحدّثها عن شخصه باعتباره وسيلة وصول عطية الله العُظمى لنا، وبواسطته نحصل على الماء الحي (الروح القدس)، الذي يصير في داخل قلوبنا ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية .. 

وهكذا أمسك الرب بيد هذه المرأة الساقطة، وأقامها من سقطتها، وقادها للخلاص.

وبعد أن خلصت، سألت السامرية عن السجود.
 وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ باعتباره المعلم، عرَّفها أن السجود الحقيقي غير مرتبط بالمكان، وأنه يجب أن يُقدَّم حسب إعلان الله عن نفسه (أي بالحق)، وحسب طبيعته (أي بالروح). 

فهي سألت، ودخلت للسجود ( عب 10: 19 )، ثم خرجت للشهادة قائلة للناس: «هلموا انظروا إنسانًا قال لي كل ما فعلت. أ لعل هذا هو المسيح؟» (ع29؛ عب13: 13).

وفي النهاية وجدت السامرية فيه مرعى حيث شبعت وارتوت، وصدَّقت وأيقنت أن كل مَنْ يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضًا، ولكن مَنْ يشرب من الماء الذي يعطيه الرب،
 فلن يعطش إلى الأبد.

 لذلك تركت المرأة جرّتها ومضت، لأنه ما حاجتها بعد إلى الماء الذي لا يروي؟!

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

*تأمل 2
أعطيني لأشرب!




وقال لها: لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله، ومَن هو الذي يقول لكِ أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبتِ أنتِ منه فأعطاكِ ماءً حيًا ( يو 4: 10 )
كان لا بد له ـ تبارك اسمه ـ أن يجتاز السامرة، ليبحث عن نفس بائسة. تلك السامرية التي لم يَعُد لها قوة لرفع عينيها في وجوه الناس، السامرية العطشى التي تبحث عمّن يرويها. ولكي يصل إليها هذا الحكيم، تعب من السفر، وجلس على البئر لوحده في انتظارها، بعدما أرسل كل تلاميذه ليبتاعوا طعامًا، ليتسنى له أن يلتقي بها 
ويجري الحديث معها على انفراد.

 وفي تعبه وظمئه تنازل ليطلب منها، بل يأخذ دور المُستعطي قائلاً لها: «أعطيني لأشرب». 

إنها عبارة قصيرة تحمل طلبًا بسيطًا، هي أولى عباراته في حديثه معها. ورغم بساطة هذه العبارة، فإنها تحمل دواء من حكيم القلب لمريضة مُنهكة تبحث عن إسعافها. هذه العبارة كانت الأساس الذي بنى عليه الرب كل هذا اللقاء مع هذه المرأة السامرية، فربح قلبها.

 أَ تعلم لماذا أخي الحبيب؟

إن الرب يسوع رابح النفوس الحكيم، علم أن هذه المرأة سامرية وهو يهودي، واليهود لا يُعاملون السامريين. كانت هناك رواسب قديمة ومواقف تعصبية شديدة، وحواجز دينية بين الطرفين اليهودي والسامري. 
ولا ننسَ أنه هو رجل وهي امرأة، وإن كان من رابع المُستحيلات أن يتقدم رجل يهودي ويطلب أي طلب من إنسان سامري، فكم بالحري من امرأة، واليهودي المتدين مستعد أن يموت عطشًا عن أن يشرب من إناء سامري.
 لكن رغم هذه الفواصل والحواجز، فإن الرب في مبادرته وطلبه، كسر أمام المرأة كل الحواجز، ونزل إلى مستوى السامريين. 
لقد قبل أن يُجالس السامرية ويتحدث إليها، وأن يستعمل أدواتها ويشرب من إنائها، وكل ذلك لكي يربح السامرية!

إن تنازل الرب واتضاعه في مُشاركته تلك السامرية، جعل المرأة تسأله مُستغربة:
 «كيف تطلب مني لتشرب، وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية؟»، ”فأنت قمت بعمل مُغاير للعوائد.

 تنازلت عن مركزك اليهودي وصرت تعاملني أنا السامرية، فما هذا التواضع؟ وأنا المرأة السامرية التي لا قيمة لي في أعين الناس، بل لا أجد لي قيمة أو منفعة عند نفسي؛ وها أنت تطلب مني أن أسقيك!

 هل أنا غير النافعة تجد بي منفعة؟“.

 في بداية اللقاء رأته يهوديًا فخفق قلبها، وبعد هذه العبارة رأت فيه إنسانًا وهي في عينيه إنسانة، فاطمأنت روحها.

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

*وجينا للفقرة المرئية فى رحلة الصوم الروحيــــــــة*
* عن " أحد الســـــــــــــــــامرية "*
* ورسالة الله لك اليوم*

[YOUTUBE]Om3BvXBJFFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 مارس 2011)

( الأحد الرابع من الصوم الكبير )

27 مارس 2011
 18 برمهات  1727




عشــية

مزمور العشية

من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 26 : 17 ، 16 )

   اصطبر للرَّبّ تقوَّ وليتشدَّد قَلبُك وانتظر الرَّبَّ. وأنا أُؤمن أنِّي أُعاينُ خيرات الرَّبِّ في أرضِ الأحياءِ.     هللويا

إنجيل العشية

من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير ( 12 :  22 ـ 31 )

   ثُمَّ قال لتلاميذه: " مِن أجل هذا أقولُ لكُم: لا تهتمُّوا لنفوسكُم ماذا تأكُلُون، ولا لأجسادكُم ماذا تلبسُون. لأنَّ النفس أفضلُ مِن الطَّعام، والجسدُ ( أفضلُ ) مِن اللِّباس. تأمَّلُوا الغربانَ: أنَّها لا تزرعُ ولا تحصدُ، ولا مخادع لها ولا أهراء، واللَّهُ يُعولها. فكم بالحريَّ أنتُم تفضلون الطيور! ومَن مِنكُم إذا اهتمَّ يقدرُ أن يزيد على قامتهِ ذراعاً؟ فإن كُنتُم لا تقدرُونَ على صغيرة، فلم تهتمُون بالباقي؟ تأمَّلوا الزهر كيف ينمُو وهو لا يتعب ولا يعمل أقولُ لكم: إنَّهُ حتى سُليمانُ في كُلِّ مجدهِ ما لبس كواحدةٍ منها. فإنْ كان العُشبُ يُوجد اليوم في الحقل ويُطرح غداً في التَّـنُّور يُلبسُهُ اللَّه هكذا، فكيف بالأحرى أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟ فلا تطلُبُوا أنتُم ما تأكُلُونَ أو ما تشربُونَ ولا تهتمُوا، لأنَّ هذه جميعها تَطلُبها أُمم العالم. وأمَّا أنتُم فأبُوكُم يَعلَمُ أنَّكم تحتاجُونَ إلى هذه. لكن اطلبوا ملكُوته، وهذه جميعها تُزادُ لكُم.     

( والمجد للَّـه دائماً )



باكـــر

مزمور باكر

من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 30 : 28 ، 26 )

   تشجعوا وليقوَّ قلبكم يا جميع المتكلين على الرب. حبوا الرب يا جميع قديسيه، لأن الرب ابتغى الحقائق.     هللويا

إنجيل باكر

من إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير ( 22 :  1 ـ 14 )

   ثُمَّ أجاب يسوعُ أيضاً بأمثالٍ قائلاً: " يُشبهُ ملكُوتُ السَّمَوات إنساناً ملكاً صنع عُرساً لابنهِ، وأرسل عبيدهُ ليدعُوا المدعُوِّين إلى العُرس، فلم يُريدُوا أن يأتُوا. فأرسل أيضاً عبيداً آخرينَ قائلاً: قُولُوا للمدعُوِّين: هاأنذا قد أعددت غذائي. وقد ذبحت عجولي ومُسمَّناتي، وكُلُّ شيءٍ مُعدٌّ. فهلموا إلى العُرس! أمَّا هُم فتهاونُوا ومضوا، واحدٌ إلى حقلهِ، وآخرُ إلى تجارتهِ، وقبض الباقُون على عبيده وأهانوهُم وقتلوهُم. فلمَّا سمع الملكُ غضبَ، وأرسل جُندهُ فأهلك أولئك القتلة وأحرق مدينتهُم بالنار. حينئذٍ قال لعبيده أمَّا العُرس فمُعدٌّ وأمَّا المدعُوُّون فلم يكُونُوا مُستحقِّين. فاذهبُوا إلى مفارق الطُّرُق، وأدعو كُلَّ مَن وجدتُمُوه إلى العُرس. فخرجَ أولئكَ العبيدُ إلى الطُّرُق، وجمعُوا كُلَّ الذين وجدُوهُم مِن الأشرار والأخيار. فامتلأ العُرسُ بالمُتَّكئين، فلمَّا دخل المَلِكُ لينظُر المُتَّكئين، رأى هُناك رجلاً ليس عليهِ لبَاسَ العُرس. فقال لهُ: يا صاح، كيف دخلتَ إلى هُنا وليسَ عليكَ لبَاسُ العُرس؟ فسكتَ. حينئذٍ قال المَلِكُ للخُدَّام: أوثقُوا يديهِ ورجليهِ واطرحُوهُ في الظُّلمةِ الخارجيَّةِ. هُناك يكُون البُكاءُ وصريرُ الأسنان. لأنَّ كثيرينَ يُدعونَ والمختارون قليلُون ".     

( والمجد للَّـه دائماً )



القــداس

البولس من رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس

( 6 : 10 ـ 24 ) 

   أخيراً يا أخوتي تقوَّوا في الربِّ وفي شِدَّة قُوَّتهِ. البسوا سلاح اللَّهِ الكاملَ لكي تقدرُوا أن تثبتُوا ضدَّ مكائد إبليسَ. فإنَّ مُصارعتنا ليست مع دمٍ ولحمٍ، بل ضد الرُّؤساء، ضد السَّلاطين، ضد وُلاة الظُّلمة، ضد أجناد الشَّر الرُّوحيَّة في السَّمَوات. مِن أجل ذلك احملُوا سلاح اللَّهِ الكامل لكي تقدرُوا أن تُقاومُوا في اليوم الشِّرِّير، وبعد أن تُتمِّمُوا كُلَّ شيءٍ أن تثبُتُوا. فاثبُتُوا مُمنْطِقِين أحقاءكُم بالحقِّ، والبسُوا درع البرِّ، وحاذين أرجُلكُم باستعداد إنجيل السَّلام. حاملين فوق الكُلِّ تُرس الإيمان، الذي بهِ تقدرُون أن تُطفئُوا جميع سهام الشِّرِّير المُلتهبةِ. وخُذُوا خُوذة الخلاص، وسيف الرُّوح الذي هو كلمةُ اللَّهِ. مُصلِّين بكُلِّ صلاةٍ وطلبةٍ كُلَّ حينٍ في الرُّوح، وساهرين لهذا بعينهِ بكُلِّ مُواظبةٍ وطلبةٍ، عن جميع القدِّيسين، وعني أنا أيضاً، لكي يُعطي لي كلامٌ عند افتتاح فمي، لأُعْلِمَ جهاراً بسِرِّ الإنجيل، الذي لأجلهِ أنا سفيرٌ في سلاسل، لكي أُجاهر فيهِ كما يجبُ أن أتكلَّم.ولكن لكي تعلمُوا أنتُم أيضاً أحوالي، ماذا أفعلُ يُعرِّفُكُم بكُلِّ شيءٍ تيخيكسُ الأخُ الحبيبُ والخادمُ الأمينُ في الرَّبِّ، الذي أرسلتُهُ إليكُم لهذا بعينهِ، لكي تعلمُوا أحوالنا، ولكي يُعزِّي قُلُوبكُم.السلام للإخوة، والمحبَّة مع الإيمان مِنَ اللَّه الآب والرَّبِّ يسوع المسيح. النِّعمةُ مع جميع الذين يُحِبُّون ربَّنا يسوع المسيح بغير فساد. آمين.

( نعمة اللَّـه الآب فلتحل على أرواحنا يا آبائي وإخوتي. آمين. )



الكاثوليكون من رسالة يعقوب الرسول

( 4 : 7 ـ 17 )

فاخضعوا إذاً للَّهِ. قاوِموا إبلِيسَ فيَهرُبَ مِنكُمْ. اقتربوا إلى اللَّهِ فيَقترِبَ إليكُمْ. نَقُّوا أيدِيكُمْ أيُّها الخُطاةُ، وطَهِّرُوا قُلوبَكُم يا ذوي الرَّأيَينِ. اكتئبوا ونُوحُوا وابْكُوا. لِيَتَحوَّلْ ضَحِكُكُمْ إلى نوحٍ، وفَرَحُكُمْ إلى غَمٍّ. اتَّضِعُوا أمام الربِّ فَيَرفَعَكُم.لا يَذُمَّ بَعضُكُمْ بعضاً أيُّها الإخوَةُ فإن الذي يَذُمُّ أخَاهُ ويُدينُ أخاهُ يَذُمُّ النَّاموسَ ويُدينُ النَّاموسَ. فإن كُنتَ تَدينُ النَّاموسَ، فَلستَ عَامِلاً بالنَّاموسِ، بلْ دَيَّاناً لهُ. واحدٌ هو واضِعُ النَّاموسِ، القادرُ أن يُخَلِّصَ ويُهلِكَ. فمَن أنتَ يا مَن تَدينُ قريبك ( غيركَ )؟.هَلُموا الآنَ أيُّها القائِلونَ: " نَذهبُ اليَومَ أو غَداً إلى هذهِ المدينةِ، ونقيم هناكَ سـَنَةً ونَتَّجِرُ ونَرْبَحُ ". أنتُم الذينَ لا تَعرِفُونَ ماذا يكون غـداً! لأنَّهُ ما هيَ حياتُكُم؟ إنَّها بخار، يَظهَرُ قليلاً ثُمَّ يَضمحِلُّ. عِوَضَ أن تقولوا: " إنْ شاءَ الربُّ وعِشْنَا نَفعَلُ هذا أو ذاكَ ". لكنَّكُمْ تَفتَخِرونَ بتعَظُّمِكُم. وكُلُّ افتخارٍ مِثلُ هذا رديءٌ. فمَن يَعرِفُ أنْ يَعمَلَ حَسَناً ولا يَعمَلُ، فذلكَ خَطيَّةٌ لهُ.

( لا تحبوا العالم، ولا الأشياء التى في العالم، لأن العالم يزول وشهوته معه، وأمَّا من يعمل بمشيئة اللَّـه فإنَّه يبقى إلى الأبد. )



الإبركسيس فصل من أعمال آبائنا الرسل الأطهار

( 25 : 13 ـ 26 : 1 )

   وبعد ما مضت أيَّامٌ أقبلَ أغريباس المَلكُ وبرنيكي إلى قيصريَّةَ ليُسلِّمُوا على فستوس. ولمَّا كانا يصرفان هُناكَ أيَّاماً كثيرةً، رفع فستوسُ إلى المَلك أمرَ بولس، قائلاً: " يُوجدُ رجُلٌ تركهُ فيلكس مقيداً، ولمَّا صعدت إلى أُورُشليم عرض لديَّ عنهُ رُؤساء الكهنةِ شيوخ اليهود طالبين القضاء عليهِ. فأجبتُهُم أنهُ ليس مِن عادة الرُّومانيِّين أن يُسلِّمُوا أحداً للموت قبل أن يحضر المشكُوُّ مواجهةً مع المشتكين، ويُؤذن لهُ في الاحتجاج عن الشَّكوى. فلمَّا اجتمعُوا إلى هُنا جلستُ في الغد مِن دُون إمهالٍ على المنبر، وأمرتُ أن يُؤتى بالرَّجُل. فلمَّا وقفَ المُشتكُون حولهُ، لم يأتوا بِعِلَّةٍ واحدةٍ مِمَّا كُنتُ أظنه. لكن كان لهُم عليهِ مسائلُ مِن جهةِ عقائدهم الباطلة، وعن واحدٍ اسمُهُ يسوعُ قد ماتَ، وكان بولسُ يقُولُ إنَّهُ حيٌّ. وإذا كُنتُ مُرتاباً في المسألةِ عن مثل هذا سألتهُ: هل يريد أن يمضي إلى أُورُشليم، ويُحاكم هُناك مِن جهةِ هذه الأُمُور؟ ولكن لمَّا رفعَ بولسُ دعواهُ لكي يُحفظ لفحص أوغسطس، أمرتُ بأن يُحفظ إلى أن أُرسلهُ إلى قيصر ". فقال أغريباسُ لفستوس:  " وأنا أيضاً كُنت أُحب أن أسمع الرَّجُل ". فقال: " غداً تسمعُهُ ".وفي الغد أقبل أغريباس وبرنيكي باحتفالٍ عظيمٍ، ودخلا دار الاستِماع مع قُواد الألوف وأعيان المدينة، فأمر فستوس فأُحضر بولس. فقال فستوس: " أيُّها المَلكُ أغريباسُ والرِّجالُ الحاضرُونَ مَعنا أجمعين، أنتُم تنظُرُون هذا الذي توسَّل إليَّ مِن جهتهِ كُلُّ جُمهُور اليهود في أُورُشليم وهُنا، صارخيـنَ أنَّهُ لا ينبغي أن يعيش بعدُ. أمَّا أنا فلمَّا وجدتُ أنَّهُ لم يفعل شيئاً يستحقُّ الموت، وهو قد رفع دعواهُ إلى أوغُسطُس، قضيتُ بأن أُرسله. وليس لي شيءٌ يقينٌ مِن جهتهِ لأكتبَ إلى السَّيِّد. فلهذا أحضرتهُ أمامكُم، وخصُوصاً أمامك أيُّها المَلكُ أغريباس، حتى إذا فحصتهُ أمامك يكُون لي شيءٌ لأكتبه. لأنِّي أرى مِن الجهل أن أبعث أسيراً ولا أُبين الدَّعاوي التي عليهِ ". فقالَ أغريباسُ لبولسُ: " مأذُونٌ لكَ أن تتكلِّمَ عن نفسك ".

( لم تَزَلْ كَلِمَةُ الربِّ تَنمُو وتكثر وتَعتَز وتَثبت، في بيعة اللَّـه المُقدَّسة. آمين. )



السنكسار

اليوم الثامن عشر من شهر برمهات المبارك
شهادة القديس إيسوذوروس رفيق سنا الجندى



فى مثل هذا اليوم إستشهد القديس إيسوذوروس رفيق سنا الجندى . هذا كان من أهل دقناش من الجنود المرافقين لوالى الفرما . أما القديس إيسوذوروس صديق سنا فكان يشتغل بصناعة الصوف . وكان الإثنان يتصدقان بما يكسبانه على الفقراء والمعوزين. وذات ليلة أبصر كل منهما فى رؤيا أن فتاة عذراء بيدها إكليل تضعه على رأسيهما . فلما إستيقظا من النوم أعلم كل منهما الآخر بما رآه . ففرح الإثنان بذلك لإعتقادهما أن الرب قد دعاهما لنوال إكليل الشهادة .  فأتيا إلى الوالى وحل سنا منطقة الجندية وطرحها أمامه ، وإعترف كلاهما بالسيد المسيح . فأمر بإعتقالهما فأرسل الرب ملاكه وعزاهما . ثم أرسل الوالى سنا إلى الإسكندرية وبقى إيسوذوروس سجيناً وحده . وبعد قليل أعيد إسنا إلى الفرما ففرح إيسوذوروس بلقائه . وذكر كل منهما لرفيقه ما جرى له. ثم أمعن الوالى فى تعذيبهما . وأمر بإلقاء إيسوذوروس فى حفرة موقدة . إلا أن القديس إستمهل الجند و صلى طالباً من السيد المسيح أن يقبل روحه ويهتم بجسده و سلم نفسه للجند فألقوه فى الحفرة ، فلم يلحق جسده أذى. وكانت أم القديس سنا تبكى لحرمان ولدها من رفيقه، وبعد قليل أسلم القديس إيسوذوروس روحه. وفى تلك اللحظة رأت أم القديس سنا جماعة من الملائكة تصعد بالروح . شفاعته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائماً. آمين.



مزمور القداس

من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 104 : 2 ، 3 )

   وليفرح قلب الذين يلتمسُون الربَّ، ابتغُوا الربَّ واعتزُّوا، اُطلُبُوا وجههُ في كُلِّ حين. اذكُرُوا عجائبهُ التي صنعها، آياتهِ وأحكامَ فيهِ.     هللويا

إنجيل القداس

من إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير ( 4 :  1 ـ 42 )

   فلمَّا علمَ يسوع أنَّ الفرِّيسيِّين قد سمعُوا أنَّ يسوعَ قد كُوُّن لهُ تلاميذ كثيرين وأنهُ يُعمِّدُ أكثر مِن يُوحنَّا، مع أنَّ يسوعَ نفسهُ لم يكُن يُعمِّدُ بل تلاميذُهُ، تركَ اليهوديَّة ومضى أيضاً إلى الجليل. وكان لابُدَّ لهُ أن يجتاز بالسَّامرة. فأتى إلى مدينةٍ مِن السَّامرة تُدعى سُوخار، قريبة مِن الضَّيعةِ التي أعطاها يعقوبُ ليوسُفَ ابنهِ. وكانت هُناك عين ماء ليعقوب. فلمَّا تَعب يسوع مِن مشى الطَّريق، جلس كذلك على العين، وكان وقت السَّاعة السَّادسةِ. فجاءت امرأةٌ مِن السَّامرة لتملأ ماءً، فقال لها يسوعُ: " أعطيني لأشربَ " أمَّا تلاميذهُ فكانُوا قد مضوا إلى المدينةِ ليبتاعُوا لهم طعاماً. فقالت لهُ المرأةُ السَّامريَّةُ: " كيف وأنت يهُوديٌّ تطلب منِّي لتشرب وأنا امرأةٌ سامريَّةٌ؟ " لأنَّ اليهود لا يُخالطُون السَّامريِّين. أجابَ يسوعُ وقال لها: " لو كُنت تعرفين عطيَّة اللَّهِ، ومَن هو الذي يقولُ لك أعطيني لأشربَ، لكُنتِ أنتِ تسألينه فيعطيكِ ماءً حياً ". قالت لهُ المرأةُ: " يا سيِّدُ، لا دلو لك والبئرُ عميقةٌ. فمِن أين لك الماءُ الحيُّ؟ ألعلَّكَ أنت أعظم مِن أبينا يعقوب، الذي أعطانا هذه البئر، ومِنها شرب هو أيضاً وبنُوهُ وماشيته؟ ". فأجاب يسوعُ وقال لها: " كُلُّ مَن يشربُ مِن هذا الماء يعطشُ أيضاً. وأمَّا مَن يشربُ مِن الماء الذي أُعطيهِ أنا لهُ فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماءُ الذي أُعطيهِ لهُ يكُون فيهِ ينبُوع ماءٍ يفيضُ حياةٍ أبديَّةٍ ". قالت لهُ المرأةُ: " يا سيِّدُ أعطني هذا الماء، لكي لا أعطشَ ولا أجيء إلى هُنا لأملأ ماء ". فقال لها يسوعُ: " اذهبي وادعي زوجكِ وتعالي إلى هُنا ". أجابت المرأةُ  وقالت: " ليسَ لي زوجٌ ". قال لها يسوعُ: " حسناً قُلتِ: أن ليسَ لي زوجٌ، لأنَّكِ تزوجتِ خمسةُ أزواج، والذي معكِ الآنَ ليسَ هو زوجكِ. فهذا الذي قُلته حق ". قالت له المرأةُ: " يا سيِّدُ أرى أنَّك نبيٌّ! آباؤُنا سجدُوا على هذا الجبل، وأنتُم تقولون إنَّ مكان السجود في أورشليمَ، حيث يحل السجود ". قال لها يسوعُ: " صدِّقيني يا امرأة، تأتي ساعةٌ، فيها يسجدون للآب لا على هذا الجبل، ولا في أورُشليم. أنتُم تسجدونَ لمَن لا تعلمُون. أمَّا نحن فنسجُد لمَن نعلم. لأنَّ الخلاصَ هو مِن اليهود. لكن تأتي ساعةٌ، وهيَ الآن، حين السَّاجدون الحقيقيُّونَ يَسجُدُون للآب بالرُّوح والحقِّ، لأنَّ الآب إنما يطلب مثـل هـؤلاء السَّاجديـن لهُ. اللَّـهُ رُوحٌ. والذين يسجـُدون لـهُ فبالـرُّوحِ والحقِّ ينبغي أن يسجُدُوا ". قالت لهُ المرأةُ: " نحن نعلم أنَّ مَسيَّا، الذي يُدعى المسيح، يأتي. ومتى جاء فهو يُخبرنا بكُلِّ شيءٍ ". قال لها يسوعُ: " أنا هو الذي يُكلِّمك ". وعند ذلك جاء تلاميذُهُ، وكانُوا يتعجَّبُون أنَّهُ يتكلَّمُ مع امرأةٍ. ومع ذلك لم يقُل لهُ أحدٌ: " ماذا تطلُبُ؟ " أو " لماذا تُكلمها؟ " فتركت المرأةُ جرَّتها ومضت إلى المدينةِ وقالت للنَّاس: " تعالوا انظُرُوا هذا الإنسان الذي قال لي كُلّ ما فعلتُ. فلعلَّ هذا هو المسيحُ؟ " فخرجُوا مِن المدينةِ وأقبلوا إليهِ.وسألهُ تلاميذُهُ فيما بينهم قائلين: " يا مُعلِّمُ، قُم فكُل " فقال لهُم: " أن لي طعاماً آكله لستُم تعرفُونهُ أنتُم ". فقال تلاميذُهُ بعضُهُم لبعض: " ألعلَّ أحداً أحضر لهُ ليأكُل؟ " قال لهُم يسوعُ: " طعامي أنا أن أعمل مشيئةَ الذي أرسلني وأُتمِّم عملهُ. ألستم تقولون: إنَّهُ بعد أربعة أشهر يأتي الحصاد؟ وها أنا أقولُ لكُمُ: ارفعوا أعيُنكُم وانظُروا إلى الكورة إنَّها قد ابيضَّت للحصاد. الذي يحصد يأخُذ أجرته ويجمع ثمراً للحياة الأبديَّة، لكي يفرح الزَّارعُ والحاصدُ معاً. فإنَّ في هذا يحق القول: أنَّ واحداً يزرعُ وآخر يحصدُ. إني أرسلتُكُم لتحصُدُوا ما لم تتعبوا فيهِ. آخرُون تعبُوا وأنتُم دخلتُم على تعبهم ". فآمن بهِ مِن تلك المدينةِ كثيرُون مِن السَّامريِّين بسبب كلام المرأة الشاهدة لهُ أنَّهُ: " قال لي كُلَّ ما فعلتُ ". ولمَّا أتي إليهِ السَّامريُّون طلبوا إليهِ أن يُقيم عندهُم، فأقام هُناك يومين. فآمن بهِ جمُوع كثيرة أيضاً مِن أجل كلامه. وكانُوا يقولون للمرأة: " لسنا مِن أجل كلامك نُؤمنُ، فإنَّنا نحنُ أيضاً سمعنا ونعلمُ حقاً أنَّ هذا هو المسيح مُخلِّص العالم.

( والمجد للَّـه دائماً )



صـلاة المسـاء

المزمور

من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 31 : 11 ، 12 )

   كثيرةٌ هي ضرباتُ الخطاة، والذي يتكل على الرَّبِّ الرَّحمة تُحيط بهِ. افرحُوا أيُّها الصِّدِّيقُون بالربِّ وابتهجُوا، وافتخرُوا يا جميع مُستقيمي القُلُوب.     هللويا

الإنجيل

من إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير ( 4 :  19 ـ 24 )

   قالت له المرأةُ: " يا سيِّدُ أرى أنَّك نبيٌّ! آباؤُنا سجدُوا على هذا الجبل، وأنتُم تقولون إنَّ مكان السجود في أورشليمَ، حيث يحل السجود ". قال لها يسوعُ: " صدِّقيني يا امرأة، تأتي ساعةٌ، فيها يسجدون للآب لا على هذا الجبل، ولا في أورُشليم. أنتُم تسجدونَ لمَن لا تعلمُون. أمَّا نحن فنسجُد لمَن نعلم. لأنَّ الخلاصَ هو مِن اليهود. لكن تأتي ساعةٌ، وهيَ الآن، حين السَّاجدون الحقيقيُّونَ يَسجُدُون للآب بالرُّوح والحقِّ، لأنَّ الآب إنَّما يطلب مثل هؤلاء السَّاجدين لهُ. اللَّهُ رُوحٌ. والذين يسجُدون لهُ فبالرُّوحِ والحقِّ ينبغي أن يسجُدُوا. 

( والمجد للَّـه دائماً )


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*تأمل جديد عن قصة السامرية
" أجابت المرأة وقالت ليس لى زوج " (يو 4 : 17).





الإعتراف بالخطية.

نافع لنا أن نشعر بخطايانا ونعترف بها لأنه " إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو (الله) أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم " ( 1يو 1 : 9) ... والكتاب يعرض لنا صوراً عديدة لأناس شعروا بخطاياهم وإعترفوا بها :

+ السامرية : إعترفت قائلة ليس لى زوج " , أى أنها إمرأة تعيش فى الخطية مع رجل ليس زوجها . وفى النهاية تابت السامرية وأصبحت قديسة ومبشرة بالرب.

+ إخوة يوسف : إعترفوا قائلين " حقاً أننا مذنبون إلى أخينا الذى رأينا ضيقة نفسه لما إسترحمنا ولم نسمع " (تك 42 : 21).

+ أشعياء النبى : لما رآى الرب فى الهيكل صرخ معترفاً : " ويل لى إنى هلكت لأنى إنسان نجس الشفتين ".
فأخذ واحد من السيرافيم جمرة من على المذبح ومس بهما فمه وقال : " أنتزع إثمك وكفر عن خطيتك " (أش 6 : 5 -7).

+ داود : لما شعر بجسامة خطيته صرخ نادماً معترفاً بها : " قد أخطأت الى الرب " , فقال له ناثان النبى " الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت " (2صم 12 : 13).

+ بطرس الرسول :  سجد صارخاً : " اخرج من سفينتى يارب لأنى رجل خاطئ " فقال له الرب : لا تخف , من الآن تكون تصطاد الناس " ( لو 5 : 8, 10).

+ العشار : وقف قارعاً على صدره قائلاً : " اللهم إرحمنى أنا الخاطئ " , فنزل مبرراً ( لو 18 : 13 , 14).

+ الإبن الضال : عاد الى أبيه قائلاً : أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقاً أن أدعى لك إبناً " فذبح له العجل المسمن ( لو 15 : 21 - 23).

+ بولس الرسول : إعترف قائلاً : " كنت أضطهدكنيسة الله بإفراط وأتلفها " (غل 1 : 13).

+ موسى الأسود : إعترف بخطاياه أمام الأنبا مكاريوس , ولم يكتف , بهذا وإنما إعترف علناً فى الكنيسة فقبله الرب وأصبح قديساً كبيراً.
*




*عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير*
* للقس بيشوى فؤاد.*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 مارس 2011)

* تبحث عن ماء الحياه


أحد السامرية الأحد الرابع من الصوم الكبير 
إمرأة تبحث عن ماء الحياة

أجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذى يقول لك أعطينى لأشرب لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماء حيا 

تقابل في الطريق وجهاً لوجه بين النفس البشرية المراوغة (السامرية) وبين رب المجد يسوع. النفس البشرية تبحث عن السعادة وتخيلت أن تجدها في ا لإكثار من شهوات العالم... حتى إلى خمسة أزواج. اللقاء مع يسوع سجل حقيقة هامة "إن النفس البشرية التي تعيش في شهوات العالم ليست شبعانة ولكنها عطشانة ".
الموجهة مع الله لابد أن تكون بالاعتراف. اعتراف المرأة أعطاها بركة الحصول على الماء الحي الاعتراف يفضح مراوغة النفس السامرية. الاعتراف يكشفه للنفس قذارتها في ضوء الروح القدس. وبعد الاعتراف الارتواء . لابد في الصوم أن نرتوي من تيار الماء الحي. التأمل في كلمة الله ينبوع ماء حي متدفق...! الصلاة ينبوع متدفق، محبة المسيح ينبوع... لتشرب وتفيض وتجرى من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حية.
وبعد الاعتراف و الارتواء السجود بالروح والحق. والكنيسة في رحلة الصوم تكثر من السجود. والسجود يحمل الانسكاب والخضوع لملكية المسيح فلنسجد كثيراً في فترة الصوم. وبعد السجود الكرازة ... فالسامرية كارزة لحساب المسيح. ونحن كذلك يجب أن نتحول لكارزين للقاؤنا مع الرب يسوع وسجودنا أمامه. السائرون في رحلة الصوم هم كارزون صامتون بعبادتهم و اتضاعهم و انسحاقهم*


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

رحله جميله وايه يسوع 

انا هشترك فيها معاكم 




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> رحله جميله وايه يسوع
> 
> انا هشترك فيها معاكم
> 
> ...



*ياريت يا تاسونى .. احنا ناخد بركة...
خلاص منتظرين تاملات حضرتك الروحية لرحلة الصوم المقدسة.
آمين
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

*تأملات فى الصوم الكبير

*​*1 - يسوع المسيح صام عنا أربعين يوماً و أربعين ليلة . ما معنى صام عنا ؟ و إن كان صام عنا فلماذا نصوم نحن ؟ فما معنى صام عنا ؟ لقد فشل الإنسان في وصية  الصوم  ، كسر وصية  الصوم  ،فأول وصية أعطاها الله للإنسان كانت  الصوم   عندما قال له من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ، فلم  تكن شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر افضل من بقية الشجر ، لكن ربنا منعهم من  الأكل من ثمرها و اسماها بهذا الاسم كدليل محبة يقدموه لربنا لان ربنا  احبهم فصنع لهم كل شئ فكان لا بد أن يقدموا دليل محبتهم : ألا يأكلوا و لو  من شجرة كدليل محبة : لذلك ارتبط  الصوم  دائما بالمحبة، فكلما احب الإنسان ربنا اكثر كلما احب  الصوم  اكثر ، و بغواية الشيطان كسر الإنسان وصية  الصوم  و فشل في  الصوم  لذا جاء السيد المسيح لكي يصوم عن البشرية التي فشلت في أن تكمل  الصوم  فجاء هو ليكمل الصوم. و  الصوم    الكبير    يشبه إلى حد كبير صوم آدم و حواء في الفردوس : يأكلون كل الأشجار ما عدا  نوع واحد و نحن نكل من جميع الأطعمة ما عدا الإنتاج الحيواني : فصوم السيد  المسيح يعتبر تكملة للصوم الذي كان يجب أن يستمر فيه آدم و حواء في الفردوس  ، فسقطوا و لم يكملوا الوصية لهذا جاء السيد المسيح ليكمل البشرية الساقطة  لهذا نقول : صام عنا أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة و بدا الخلاص بالصوم. و  السؤال الآن : لماذا نصوم مادام هو صام عنا ؟ و اكمل وصية  الصوم  نيابة عن البشرية : الإجابة لأننا نحن الآن نصوم معه ، لذلك  الصوم   هو رحلة نساير فيها السيد المسيح في صومه ، هو أرانا الطريقة التي بها  نقدم صوما مقبولا أمام الله ، لذلك نصوم معه دليل حبنا لله كما هو احبنا  فاكمل الوصية نيابة عنا .

2- و السؤال التالي : لماذا ذهب السيد  المسيح إلى البرية ليصوم ؟ لماذا لم يصم وسط العالم و أصعد إلى البرية  ليصوم هناك ؟فبعد أن كسر آدم و حواء وصية  الصوم  طردوا إلى البرية ، فلم يكن هناك مكان عامر سوى الجنة ، فعندما كسروا وصية  الصوم   طردوا إلى البرية و لذلك خرج ورائهم إلى البرية لكي يعيد الإنسان مرة أخرى  إلى الفردوس لأجل هذا نقول ( اصعد إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس ) أي نتيجة  تجربة إبليس لأدم و حواء أسقطهم في الخطية ( كسر الوصية ) و بالتالي طردوا  من الفردوس ، فاصعد إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس و ينتصر و يعد للإنسان  مهابته و نصرته مرة أخرى و يعيد الإنسان إلى الفردوس و لذلك الثلاث تجارب المذكورين هما ملخص للتجارب التي يجرب بها الشيطان أي إنسان ، 
تجربة جسدية مادية :  تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز و السيد المسيح كان يستطيع تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز  لكنه رفض ، لماذا ؟ لأنها مشورة الشيطان فلم يقبل هذه المشورة و رفضها ، 
التجربة الثانية نفسانية :  أخذه على جبل و أراه جميع الممالك في العالم ف لحظه و وعده بإعطائه إياها  إن خر و سجد له ، فالإنسان يرتاح نفسيا عندما يمتلك ، يجد نفسه اكثر حينما  يمتلك و يشتهر و يكون لذاته كيان مهاب و محترم من الناس ، التجربة الروحية :ارم  نفسك من على جناح الهيكل لأنه مكتوب انه يرسل ملائكته لحملك فلا تصدم بحجر  رجلك ، التجارب الروحية عندما يحب الشيطان أن يسقط الإنسان في الكبرياء آو  يسقطه في تجارب تهلك روحه تجارب لها البعد الروحي. 
إذا الشيطان يحارب الإنسان في كل شئ في مادياته في نفسياته او حروب روحية ، 
لذلك اكمل المسيح بخروجه إلى البرية النصرة لحساب البشرية (اللاهوت لم يسند الناسوت في حروبه أمام الشيطان ، فالشيطان لا يقدر أن يقف أمام الله ، المسيح انتصر على الشيطان كإنسان )
و أن كنا نقول صام عنا أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة بسر لا ينطق به ، فما هو هذا السر ؟
المقصود به انه استطاع و هو شخص أن يصوم عن البشرية كلها فاللاهوت أعطى الصفة التي تنوب عن البشر لكن لم يسنده في تجاربه .

3- لماذا أربعون يوما ؟
رقم عشرة يشير إلى السماء مكان السيد  المسيح و مسكنة ، و رقم أربعة تشير للبشر الذين صام عنهم ، و الرقم الذي  يجمع العشرة و الأربعة هو أربعين (4X10) أو السماء xالأرض ، لذا رقم أربعين  يشير دائما إلى عمل الهي فائق على الأرض ، لذلك موسى ليتسلم الشريعة  السماوية لتطبق على الأرض صام أربعين يوما و ايليا لانه أكل اكله من السماء  ( إشارة إلى التناول ) صام أربعين يوما ، و السيد المسيح أيضا لأنه جاء  ليكمل عن البشرية هذا  الصوم  لهذا صام هذا  الصوم   عنا نحن البشر ، أيضا الكاهن الجديد يصوم في الدير أربعين يوما في البرية  لان هذا الكاهن يمثل سعى الله وراء الإنسان في خدمته لهذا خرج إلى البري  يبحث عن الضال لكي يعيده . لذا أي عمل الهي فائق على الأرض مرتبط بالرقم  أربعين ( العشرة و مضاعفاتها ترمز إلى الكمال المطلق و الأربعة و مضاعفاتها  ترمز لأركان الأرض الأربعة ) لذلك نلاحظ أن السيد المسيح صام أربعين يوما و  خدم أربعين شهرا و عاش على الأرض 400 شهر .


4- في نهاية الأربعين يوماً كما قول في بشارة متي ( جاع أخيرا و جاءت ملائكة و صارت تخدمه ) فلماذا ذكر الكتاب هذا و ما مدلوله ؟ أن نتيجة  الصوم   قد ظهرت فرجعت العشرة مرة أخرى بين الملائكة و الإنسان ، لان الملائكة لو  خدمته كال نكون قد ادخلنا اللاهوت في الموضوع ، السيد المسيح جاع أخيرا  ليؤكد انه إنسان ممكن يجوع ، و فيما هو يؤكد انه إنسان جاءت ملائكة و صارت تخدم  إشارة إلى عودة العلاقة بين الإنسان (الأرضيين ) و السمائيين مرة أخرى .  ارتباط الملائكة بالإنسان له مدلوله فالقداسة التي فقدها الإنسان عادت إليه  مرة أخرى ، أثناء فقدانه القداسة تلتصق به الشياطين فيصبح مثلهم ، و بعد  تقديمه توبة و عودته لنقائه يلتصق بالملائكة مرة أخرى ( مدلول النصرة ) . 
و خدمة الملائكة تعتبر رمز الشركة ، فآدم قبل سقوطه كان يأكل من يد ربنا و أول ما ابتدأ يـكل من يد الحية فقد شركته مع الملائكة.
**
المصدر:منتديات السنكسار http://www.senksar.com/vb
 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

*تأمل آخر فى قصة السامرية*

*" هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم "*
*(يو 4 : 42).*




*المسيــــح المخلــــص*

*آمن أهل السامرية بالمسيح وقالوا : " نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم أن هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم " :*

*(1) الجميع تكلموا عن المسيح بإعتباره المخلص :*

*+ الملاك قال للقديس يوسف : أن مريم " ستلد إبناً وتدعو إسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه منخطاياهم " ( مت 1 : 21).*

*+ سمعان الشيخ : قال عنه " لأن عينى قد أبصرتا خلاصك ( لو 2: 30).*

*+ المسيح نفسه : قال أنه " قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك " (مت 18: 11).*

*+ بطرس الرسول : قال " إن المسيح يسوع يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا " (1تى 1 : 15).*

*(2) وكانت رسالةالمسيح المخلص هى رسالة الخلاص الحقيقية :*

*كثيرون دعى عليهم إسم " مخلص" , ولكن فارق عظيم بين المسيح المخلص وبينهم :*

*+ يشوع إبن نون خلص شعب إسرائيل وأدخلهم كنعان الأرضية ... ويوسف وجدعون وغيرهما خلصوا شعوبهم من جوع أو عبودية زمنية.*

*+ أما المسيح فجاء ليصنع خلاصاً أعظم : خلاص من الخطية , ومن أجرة الخطية , ومن سلطان إبليس , ومن الموت الأبدى ... خلاص يدخلنا إلى أورشليم السماوية , ويؤهلنا لميراث الحياة الأبدية ... خلاص يكفى لجميع العالم ... خلاص لا يستطيع غيره أن يتممه , كقول القديس أغريغوريوس فى قداسه : " لا ملاك ولا رئيس آباء إئتمنته على خلاصنا . بل أنت بغير إستحالة تجسدت وتأنست ... والحاجز المتوسط نقضته والعداوة القديمة هدمتها وصالحت الأرضيين مع السمائيين ... ".*

*(3) وقد فرح كثيرون بخلاص المسيح وتغنوا به :*

*+ المرنم فى المزمور : " يبتهج قلبى بخلاصك ... ورنموا للرب بشروا من يوم إلى يوم بخلاصه ... هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب نبتهج ونفرح فيه . آه يارب خلص ... " ( مز 13 : 5 , 96 : 2 , 118 : 24, 25).*

*+ أشعياء النبى : تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى " (لو 1: 47).*

*+ زكريا الكاهن : سبح الرب ( والتسبيح من مظاهر الفرح ) *
*قائلاً : " أقام لنا قرن خلاص " (لو 1 : 69).*

*(4) ويبقى علينا أن نجاهد لكى ننتفع بهذا الخلاص الثمين :*

*بولس الرسول يحذرنا ويوصينا قائلاً :*
*" كيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره " (عب 2: 3) ... " تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة " (فى 2: 12) ... " إن كان أحد يجاهد لا يكل إن لم يجاهد قانونياً " (2تى 2 : 5).*​*


**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير*
* للقس بيشوى فؤاد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

*وجينا للفقرة المرئية فى رحلة الصوم الروحيــــــــة*
* وهى كلمة روحية *
*لقدس أبونا داود لمعى *

*عن "* *رحلة الصوم الكبير"*

[YOUTUBE]ZEdiAkOEuM4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

الرب يبارك حياتك ابو تربو ويبارك خدمتك 

الاحد القادم احد المفلوج او المخلع

انى فى حياتى الروحيه مثل  المفلوج ومنتظرك تلمس حياتى وتنظر اليها لتشفينى 

وتجعلنى اسير جيدا فى حياتى الروحيه 

انى مثل المفلوج فى اشتياق قلبه للسير 

فمد ايدك لتلمس حياتى الروحيه لتعالجها يا يسوع انت الشافى يا الهى انت الطبيب 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك ابو تربو ويبارك خدمتك
> 
> الاحد القادم احد المفلوج او المخلع
> 
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــن
صلاة راااااااائعة...

+ وتابعى وشاركى معانا يا تاسونى تأملات أحد المخلع.
كل سنة وانتم طيبين.*


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــن*
> *صلاة راااااااائعة...*
> 
> *+ وتابعى وشاركى معانا يا تاسونى تأملات أحد المخلع.*
> *كل سنة وانتم طيبين.*


 
اكيد انشأالرب وعشنا 

وانتم طييبين 

الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*الأحد الخامس من الصوم الكبير
( أحد المخلــــــــع )
*
*تأمل ..
مريض بركة بيت حسدا




يا سيد، ليس لي إنسان يلقيني في البِركة متى تحرك الماء. بل بينما أنا آتٍ، ينزل قدامي آخر ( يو 5: 7 )
هنا نجد إنساناً عند البِركة، إنساناً مريضاً بمرض انتزع منه القوة التي كانت لازمة له ليتمكن من استخدام الوسيلة التي بها يُشفى. فلم تكن المسألة رغبته في الشفاء، لأنه كان راغباً فيه، بل المسألة كانت افتقاره إلى القوة لاستعمال العلاج.

والدرس الذي علينا أن نتعلمه هو هذا "لأن المسيح، إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء، مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار" ( رو 5: 6 ). وما أبطأ قلوبنا في تعلم هذه الحقيقة، وهي أنه ليست فينا أية قوة. فقد يعترف الإنسان بأنه خاطئ، ولكن عندما تُخبره بأنه لا قوة له في الجسد، يظن على الفور أنك تحكم عليه بأنه سيظل خاطئاً كل حياته.

كان هذا الإنسان المسكين مريضاً منذ 38 سنة. ويقول له الرب: "أتريد أن تبرأ؟". ومن جوابه نفهم أنه كانت له الإرادة ولكن أعوزته القوة. والمسيح يُحضر القوة معه. وهذا ما نجده واضحاً بالمقابلة مع الناموس.

لقد كان اليوم الذي شُفيَ فيه هذا المريض سبتاً، والرب يستعمل صفته المباركة كالابن فيقول: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" ( يو 5: 17 ). 

وكيف يستطيع الله أن يستريح حيث توجد الخطية؟ حيث توجد التعاسة؟ إنه لا يمكن أن يستريح في عالم كهذا. لقد جاء المسيح لكي يعمل، وما يجعل العمل أيها الأحباء مباركاً، أنه ليس عمل الإنسان ولا قوة الإنسان، بل الآب والابن هم العاملان في خلاصنا.

كان ممكناً لله في عدالته أن يلاشي آدم وحواء، ولكن طبيعته لم تسمح له أن يصنع ذلك، فتعامل معهما بالنعمة. وعوضاً عن قطع الأشرار أو تركهم في تعاستهم، أظهر الله لهم كامل نعمته، فتغيَّر كل شيء.

لقد طلب الناموس من الإنسان أن يعمل، كما كان الحال مع بِركة حسدا التي تطلبت من الإنسان سرعة كافية للنزول فيها أولاً، ولكن في الإنجيل الله هو الذي يعمل "أبي يعمل". 

وما أعظمه جواباً على خبث اليهود في اتهامهم إياه بكسر السبت! 
إن الآب والابن يعملان بالنعمة لخلاص الإنسان، ذلك لأن الله لا يستريح والإنسان في حالة الخطية والشقاء.

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*إيه رأيكم نسمع
 ترنيمة عن مريض بركة بيت حسدا أو المخلع...
فى رحلتنا الروحية......؟

+ إسمعوها و رددوا كلماتها ويارب تعجبكم
*

[YOUTUBE]0IVGf4eP0bA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2011)

التأمل رائع 

والترنيمه جميله جدا 

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2011)

يا يسوع ابعت ملاكك يحرك حياتى كما الملاك يحرك الماءلتشفى 

انت بذات القدوس يا يسوع غيرت حياة المفلوج وشفيته 

فغير حياتى باكملها يا يسوع لتكون لك انت وحدك


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات في أحد المخلع *






الطبيب السماوي

شفاء مريض بيت حسدا ( يو 5 : 1 – 18 )
في هذا الأصحاح نجد لقاء بين السيد المسيح، الطبيب السماوي، ومريض بيت حسدا الذي عانى من الفالج 38 عامًا. وهو طبيب فريد يسعى نحو المريض دون أن يطلبه، وإن كان لا يشفيه قسرًا بل يسأله: "أتريد أن تبرأ". التقي به عند بيت حسدا التي كان لها خمسة أروقة، إشارة إلى كتب موسى الخمسة، أو إلى الناموس. فالناموس يفضح الخطية، ويؤكد لنا المرض، والحاجة إلى طبيب سماوي قادر أن يعالج.ابرز الطبيب ما في المريض من سمات صالحة، فقد اتسم بالوداعة. فعندما سأله السيد: "أتريد أن تبرأ" لم يثور، بل في وداعة عجيبة أجابه. "يا سيد ليس لي إنسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء، بل بينما أنا آتٍ ينزل قدامي آخر". (7) من يسقط في مرضٍ مدة طويلة غالبًا ما يُصاب بأتعاب عجيبة، تزداد مع تزايد فترة المرض. أما هنا فنراه وديعًا للغاية. هذا وعندما قال له السيد "قم احمل سريرك وأمشِ" (8)، آمن وللحال قام ومشى وحمل سريره. إنه ملقي عند البركة منذ قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح بالجسد، وربما لم يسمع عنه، فقد كاد أن يصير محرومًا من لقاء الأقارب والأصدقاء بعد كل هذا الزمن من المرض. ومع هذا لم يحاور السيد كيف يقوم، وكيف يقدر أن يمشي دفعة واحدة، ويحمل سريره؟
قد عجزت الذراع البشرية عن شفاء هذا المفلوج المُلقى عند البركة لمدة 38 عامًا. تدخل السيد المسيح سائلاً إياه: أتريد أن تبرأ؟ لقد وهبه حياة جديدة في بيت حسدا التي تعني "بيت الرحمة".
" وبعد هذا كان عيد لليهود ، فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم ، وفى أورشليم عند باب الضان بركة ، يقال لها بالعبرانية بيت حسدا ،
لها خمسة أروقة " يو 5 : 1 – 2
إذ حل العيد ، فمع إقامة السيد المسيح فى الجليل إلا أنه صعد إلى أورشليم ، لم يرد أن يستثنى نفسه مادام قد قبل أن يصير ابن الأنسان الخاضع للناموس ، وهو فى هذا يقدم لنا نفسه مثالا للأهتمام بالعبادة الجماعية ، حتى وإن مارسها الكثيرون فى شكلية بلا روح . " باب الضأن " الأرجح أن هذا الباب سمى كذلك ، لأن الكهنة كانوا يغسلون غنم الذبائح ويأتون بها إلى الهيكل ...
تشير البركة إلى المعمودية حيث يتمتع المؤمنون بالولادة الجديدة والشفاء من الخطية .
تحريك الماء يحمل معنى أن مياة البركة أشبه بمياة جارية ، كمياة المعمودية ، التى يعمل الروح فيها فيولد الأنسان ميلادا روحيا كما أعلن السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس ، وتشير إلى عطية السيد المسيح كقول السيد للسامرية ، أن من يشرب من هذا الماء لا يعطش .
" فى هذه كان مضطجعا جمهور كثير ، من مرضى وعمى وعرج وعسم ، يتوقعون تحريك الماء ، لأن ملاكا كان ينزل أحيانا فى البركة ويحرك الماء ، فمن نزل أولا بعد تحريك الماء كان يبرأ من أى مرض اعتراه " يو 5 : 3 – 4
يرى البعض أن هذا الملاك لم يكن ينزل فى البركة يوميا ، وإنما فى مواسم معينة ، خاصة فى الأعياد الثلاثة الكبرى ، وأن هذا العمل من قبل الله ليؤكد للشعب أنهم وإن كانوا قد حرموا من الأنبياء وعمل المعجزات فإن الله لن ينساهم ، وهو مهتم بهم ، يرى البعض أن هذا الأمر قد توقف بموت السيد المسيح .
" وكان هناك إنسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة " يو 5 : 5
الصحة وزنة يلزمنا أن نستخدمها مادامت فى أيدينا ، ونقدم ذبيحة شكر لله عليها . السيد المسيح كان بإمكانه أن يشفى جميع مرضى بيت حسدا، ولكن ما يشغله بالأكثر الشفاء الأبدى ، حيث تتمجد النفوس ومعها الأجساد ...
إن شفاء هذا المريض يفتح عيون الكل لينظروا شخص المسيا ، ويتمتع الكل بالأيمان لكى يتمجدوا أبديا .
هذه البركة وتلك المياة تبدو أنها تشير إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة ، أى الخمسة أروقة ، لكن هذه الأسفار تحضر المرضى ولا تشفيهم ، لأن الناموس يدين الخطاة ولا يبرئهم ، لذلك فإن الحرف بدون النعمة يجعل الناس مذنبين ، هؤلاء الذين إذ يعترفون يخلصون . ( غلاطية 3 : 21 – 22 ) .
عاش هذا المريض 38 سنة ولم يشفى لأن كمال البر فى الــ40 ، والسيد المسيح صام عنا أربعون يوما ، وصام إيليا وموسى أربعين يوما ، لذا أستحقا أن يظهرا مع المسيح على الجبل ! قيل فى المزامير : " يا الله أرنم لك ترنيمة جديدة على قيثارة ذات عشر أوتار أرنم لك " ( مز 144 : 9 ) – والتى تشير إلى الوصايا العشرة التى للناموس ، التى جاء الرب لا لينقضها بل ليكملها ، والناموس نفسه خلال العالم كله واضح أن له أربع جهات شرق وغرب وجنوب وشمال ، كما يقول الكتاب .. لذلك فرقم 40 هو الزهد عن العالم ، هو تنفيذ الناموس ، الآن فإن المحبة هى تكميل الناموس ( رو 13 : 10 ؛ غلا 5 : 14 ) ، لكن وصية المحبة مزدوجة : " حب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك .... ، والأخرى مثلها حب قريبك كنفسك " فمن لديه تقصير فى الأثنين يكون له عجز الرقم 38 ( القديس أغسطينوس ) . " هذا رآه يسوع مضطجعا ، وعلم أن له زمانا كثيرا ، فقال له : أتريد أن تبرأ ؟ " يو 5 : 6
إذ جاء السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم لم يزر قصور الأغنياء بل المستشفيات ، ليقدم حبا وحنوا نحو المرضى ، فقد جاء إلى العالم من أجل المحتاجين والمرضى ، ولعل السيد ركز عينيه على ذلك المريض ، لأنه كان أقدمهم ، عانى أكثر من غيره من المرض والحرمان : ....... إذ يجد السيد مسرته فى العمل لحساب الذين بلا رجاء ولا معين .

" أتريد أن تبرأ "؟

بهذا السؤال أراد أن يثير فيه الأيمان والرجاء والرغبة الشديدة نحو الشفاء ، يوجه السيد المسيح هذا السؤال نحو كل نفس لعلها تشتاق إلى شفائها خلال طبيب النفوس السماوى . سأله لا لكى يعرف ( أنه يريد الشفاء ) فإنه لم يكن السيد محتاجا إلى ذلك ، وإنما أراد إبراز مثابرة الرجل ، وأنه بسبب هذا ترك الآخرين وجاء إليه ... مثابرة المفلوج مذهلة ، له ثمانية وثلاثين عاما وهو يرجو فى كل عام أن يشفى من مرضه ، لقد استمر راقدا ولم ينسحب من البركة ... لنخجل أيها الأحباء من تراخينا ، ....... بينما نحن إن ثابرنا فى الصلاة لمدة عشر أيام من أجل أمر ما ولم ننله تهبط غيرتنا .... ( القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم ) .
" أجابه المريض : ياسيد ليس لى إنسان يلقينى فى البركة متى تحرك الماء ، بل بينما أنا آت ، ينزل قدامى آخر " يو 5 : 7
يظهر من كلام هذا المفلوج وداعته ، فإنه إذ يلقى إنسان على فراشه كل هذه السنوات غالبا ما يكون ثائرا ، يعانى من متاعب نفسية وعصبية ، ومع هذا لم ينفعل ويرد على السيد المسيح مثلا قائلا : " كيف تسألنى إن كنت أريد أن أبرأ ؟ .... اشتكى المريض من عدم وجود أصدقاء يساعدونه ، فإنه حتى الذين نالوا الشفاء انشغلوا بأقربائهم وأصدقائهم ، ولم يوجد واحد من بينهم يهتم بهذا المسكين ، كما اشتكى من عجزه فى منافسة الآخرين لكى يلقى بنفسه أولا فى البركة إذ كانوا كثيرون يسبقونه .
" قال له يسوع : قم إحمل سريرك وأمش " يو 5 : 8
قدم له السيد الشفاء بطريقة لم تخطر على فكره ، وهى ليس بإلقائه فى البركة متى تحرك الماء ، وإنما بكلمة تصدر من فمه الإلهى ، أمر بسلطان فشفى المريض . اعتاد السيد أن يترك علامات بعد المعجزة لكى يتذكر شعبه أعمال محبته ، فعندما أشبع الجموع أمر بجمع الكسر ، وعندما حول الماء خمرا طلب من الخدام أن يقدموا للمتكئين ، وعندما شفى البرص أمرهم أن يذهبوا إلى الكهنة ليشهدوا بشفائهم ، هنا يطلب من المريض أن يحمل السرير الذى حمله أثناء مرضه .
طلب منه حمل السرير ليطمئن أن شفاؤه كامل ، وأنه لم ينل القوة الجسدية تدريجيا بل بكلمة الله وأمره فورا . إنها صرخة المخلص على الصليب وهو يتطلع إلى الكنيسة كلها عبر الأجيال منذ آدم إلى آخر الدهور ، لكى تقوم وتتحرك وتدخل إلى حضن الأب ، بيتها السماوى . يطالبها بحمل سريرها الذى هو شركة الصليب معه ، لا كثقل على ظهرها ، بل كعرش يحملها ، ومجد ينسكب عليها ، رأى أشعياء النبى هذا المنظر المبدع بكونه قصة الفداء المفرحة فترنم قائلا : " قومى استنيرى ، لأنه قد جاء نورك ، ومجد الرب أشرق عليك " ( إش 60 : 1 ) ." فحالا برىء الأنسان ، وحمل سريره ومشى ، وكان فى ذلك اليوم سبت " يو 5 : 9

عمل الخير وتقديس السبت
لماذا أمر السيد هذا الشخص أن يحمل سريره فى يوم السبت وقد منع الناموس هذه الأعمال ؟ ( خر 20 : 8 .
( 1 ) أظهر السيد أنهم قد أساءوا فهم السبت ، فمارسوه بطريقة حرفية بلا فهم روحى سليم ، خاصة لمجد الله ونفع الأنسان .
( 2 ) ليؤكد للحاضرين أنه رب السبت ( مت 12 : 8 ) ، كل الأيام هى له دون تمييزبين سبت وغير سبت ، فيها يعمل عمل الأب بلا انقطاع .
( 3 ) بحمله السرير فى وسط العاصمة الدينية ووسط الجمهور القادم للعيد يشد أنظار الشعب لبحث الأمر ، والتعرف على محبة المسيح لشعبه ، واهتمامه بسلامتهم الروحية والجسدية أكثر من التنفيذ الحرفى للناموس .
( 4 ) فى هذا الأمر اختبار لمدى طاعة المريض لذاك الذى يشفيه ، وإيمانه به .
" فقال اليهود للذى شفى : إنه سبت ، لا يحل لك أن تحمل سريرك ، أجابهم : إن الذى أبرأنى هو قال لى : احمل سريرك وامش " يو 5 : 10 – 11 تخاصم معه القادة واتهموه أنه كاسر للسبت ، حسبوا فى ذلك العمل تدنيسا للسبت ، وأنه مستحق للرجم ، ولم يدركوا أن حسدهم وبغضهم للسيد المسيح هو الذى يدنس سبوتهم وأعيادهم ، جاءت إجابة المريض تشهد للسيد المسيح ، بقوله : " الذى أبرأنى هو قال لى احمل سريرك وامش " .. لم يلق بالمسئولية على السيد المسيح ، ولا أراد أن يحول اتهام كسر السبت عليه ، إنما يؤكد أن ذاك الذى له قوة الشفاء بهذه الطريقة الفائقة لا يمكن أن يخطىء الأمر ، ولا يمكن أن يصنع شرا ، أطعته لأنى أثق فى قداسته وبره .
" فسألوه : من هو الأنسان الذى قال لك أحمل سريرك وامش ، أما الذى شفى فلم يكن يعلم من هو ، لأن يسوع اعتزل ، إذ كان فى الموضع جمع " يو 5 : 12 – 13
بسؤالهم حاولوا إهانة السيد المسيح ليس فقط بظنهم أنه مجرد إنسان ، إنما وضعوا السؤال بطريقة تحمل استخفافا به : " من هو الأنسان ....... ؟ بمعنى أنه لا وجه للمقارنة بين هذا الأنسان الذى شفاك وبين الله واضع الناموس ... لم يسألوه : " من شفاك ؟ .. ولكن بمكر سألوه : " من هو الأنسان الذى قال لك احمل سريرك وامش ؟ " ..
ربما سمع أسم يسوع ، لكنه لم يكن قادرا حتى إن رآه أن يتعرف عليه .
" بعد ذلك وجده يسوع فى الهيكل ، وقال له : ها أنت قد برئت فلا تخطىء أيضا لئلا يكون لك أشر " ... يو 5 : 14
إذ شعر الرجل بحنو الله عليه ذهب إلى الهيكل ربما ليقدم الشكر لله على شفائه ، غالبا حدث هذا فى نفس يوم شفائه .
التقى السيد المسيح بالمريض فى الهيكل ، ربما إذ اتهموه باحتقاره يوم السبت جاء إلى الهيكل ليؤكد تقديسه ليوم السبت ، وانشغاله بالعبادة الجماعية فى ذلك اليوم . لقد جاء خصيصا ليهب البصيرة الروحية ، مع علمه بأن أعداء كثيرين يطلبون قتله .
أوضح له السيد المسيح أنه عالم بأسرار الماضى : " لا تخطىء أيضا " موضحا أن خطيئته السابقة كانت السبب فى مرضه الطويل المدى ، يحذر السيد من الخطية التى تسحبه إلى مستشفى بركة بيت حسدا ليقضى بها 38 عاما ، بل إلى جهنم لكى يغلق عليه أبديا فى حرمان من المجد السماوى وعذاب مع عدو الخير إبليس .
إنه لأمر بسيط أن نقتنى شيئا ، لكن الأعظم أن نستطيع الحفاظ عليه .. سليمان وشاول وكثيرون إذ لم يسيروا للنهاية فى طريق الرب لم يستطيعوا أن يحفظوا النعمة التى وهبت لهم ، عندما ينسحب تلميذ المسيح منها ، تنسحب أيضا نعمة المسيح منه .
" فمضى الأنسان وأخبر اليهود أن يسوع هو الذى أبرأه ، ولهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع ، ويطلبون أن يقتلوه ،
لأنه عمل هذا فى السبت " . يو 5 : 15 – 16 الذى شفى لم يلق بالمسئولية على السيد المسيح أنه هو الذى قال له : احمل سريرك ، بل شهد له أنه " هو الذى أبرأه " ، لقد أراد أن يمجد يسوع وفى نفس الوقت أن يشهد لصالح سامعيه لعلهم يفكرون جديا فى عمله العجيب . اما قادة اليهود فعوض إعادة النظر فى نظرتهم ليسوع منقذ النفوس وشافى الأجساد من الأمراض المستعصية حملهم الحسد والحقد إلى الرغبة فى ممارسة أعمال أبيهم : الأضطهاد والقتل ، فإنهم لم يجدوا شبعا إلا بسفك دمه . غيرتهم على تقديس السبت كانت تغطية لمشاعرهم المملوءة كراهية .
حديث المسيح عن السبت
" فأجابهم يسوع : أبى يعمل حتى الآن ، وأنا أعمل " . يو 5 : 17
دخل السيد المسيح فى حوار مع القيادات التى تتهمه بكسر السبت ، يبدو أن هذا الحوار كان أمام مجمع السنهدرين ، إما فى نفس اليوم أو فى خلال يومين أو ثلاثة من شفائه للمريض .
بقوله : " أبى يعمل حتى الآن " ، يوضح لهم أن الآب قد خلق العالم فى ستة أيام واستراح فى اليوم السابع ، أى فى السبت ، لقد توقف عن عمل الخليقة إذ أكمل كل شىء لكن راحته لا تعنى تجاهله للخليقة ، بل يبقى فى سبته يعتنى بخليقته ويرعاها ويدبر كل أمورها .. فالسبت عند الله هو عمل فيه راحة ومسرة ، حيث يعلن حبه لخليقته المحبوبة لديه جدا . لو مارس السبت حرفيا مثل القيادات اليهودية لتوقفت الخليقة وتدمرت ، لأنها لا تقدر أن تقوم بدون العون الإلهى ، هكذا الأبن يقدس السبت بعمل الحب المستمر ، حيث يرعى محبوبيه ، ويعمل بلا توقف لكى يبرأ الكل وينمو فى المعرفة والمجد ، هذا هو مفهوم السبت على المستوى الإلهى .
" فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه ، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط ، بل قال أيضا إن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله " . يو 5 : 18
دفاعه عن تقديس السبت بالعمل الإلهى لا بالأمتناع عن العمل ، حمل شهادة أنه مساو لله الذى دعاه أباه ، فازدادوا حقدا عليه ، إذ ليس ما يثيرهم مثل تأكيد سلطانه الإلهى ، فطلبوا بالأكثر قتله ، لأنه فى نظرهم قد جدف ، كل من الأتهامين عقوبتهما الموت .
إن ما أزعج اليهود أنه جعل نفسه معادلا للأب .

ليس لى إنسان 

نفسى تئن مع مريض بيت حسدا .. دخلت معه كما من الأروقة الخمسة .. دخلت خلال كتاب موسى الخمسة ، سقطت تحت الناموس الذى فضح ضعفى ، اكتشفت إنى مريض ، محتاج إلى طبيب سماوى
عبر عمرى وكأنه 38 عاما ، ينقصنى فيه الحب الحقيقى ! ليس لى إنسان يلقينى فى مياه الحب الإلهى فأشفى ! من يهبنى الحب الحقيقى لله وأخوتى ؟ من يسندنى لأكمل ناموس الحب فأبرأ ؟
كثيرا ما عبرت يا طبيب النفوس ! كأنك قد تركت الكل لتبحث عن ضعفى ، فإنى أول الخطاة ! كنت بالحب تردد بلا توقف : أتريد أن تبرأ ؟ لغباوتى لم أسمع صوتك ! أحببت ضجيج العالم ، وانشغلت به . ليس لى أذنان تسمعان صوت الحب السماوى
صوتك حلو ، لكن لثقل أذناى لم أستمع إليه
روحك القدوس العجيب سحب قلبى إليك ، سمعت صوتك الحلو ، وتمتعت بوجهك الأبرع جمالا من بنى البشر ! اعترفت لك بحاجتى لمن يشفينى .
على كلمتك القديرة قمت من فراشى ، وفى طاعة لوصيتك حملت سريرى ، منطلقا إلى بيتى ! حملت سرير مرضى ، أراه فأذكر ضعفى وموتى ، بل أذكر قدرتك يا واهب الغفران والحياة . إنى أسير ، وأبقى أسير حتى أدخل بيتى . لن أستريح حتى أبلغ أحضان أبيك ، بيتى الأبدى حولت حياتى كلها إلى سبت دائم ،وانت ياسيدي قادر ان تحول زمانى إلى عيد وراحة فائقة ، تعبر بى إلى الحياة الأبدية ،لأتمتع بشركة الطبيعة الإلهية .


منقوووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*إنجيل الأحد الخامس من الصوم الكبير (أحد المخلع )
(يو 5: 1 - 18)




المسيح الذى لم يعرفوه 

++  رتب الرب أن يكون شفاء هذا المريض فى عيد عام لليهود :
حيث يجتمع كثيرون من اليهود , ليكونوا شهوداً على هذه المعجزةالتى تثبت بوضوح لاهوت المسيح.

++ ويعتبر شفاء هذا المريض , عيد خاص له :

أ - لأن مرضه إمتد 38 سنة , ولذلك كان شفاؤه من مرضه الطويل مصدر للفرح العظيم له.

ب - ولأن مرضه كان سببه الخطية , ولذلك شفاؤه يشير إلى توبة الخاطى , وقد قيل : " يكون فرح فى السماء بخاطى واحد يتوب " (لو 15 : 7).

++ تقابل المخلع المريض اليهودى فى عيد من أعياد اليهود مع المسيح الذى شفاه , ولكنه لم يكن يعلم من هو المسيح ... وفى الواقع كانت أعياد اليهود ترتبط بالمسيح وترمز إليه , ولكن اليهود إظلمت بصيرتهم فلم يعرفوا المسيح :

1 - عيد الفصح : فيه كان يذبح الخروف ويرش دمه ... وكان هذا العيد يرمز إلى موت المسيح على الصليب وسفك دمه الذى به الخلاص من الموت الأبدى.

2 - عيد الفطير : ثانى يوم عيد الفصح , ويؤكل فيه فطير ( خبز غير مختمر ويرمز الى الطهارة والقداسة ), ويحرم فيه وجود الخمير ( الذى يرمز الى الشر) ... وكان هذا العيد يرمز الى حياة الطهارة والقداسة بدم المسيح.

3 - عيد الباكورات : ثالث يوم عيد الفصح , وتقدم فيه أمام الرب باكورة الحصاد من الشعير ( = أول حزمة) ... 
وكان هذا العيد يرمز إلى قيامة المسيح
 " باكورة الراقدين" ( = أول من قام من الأموات بسلطانه ) (1كو 15 : 20) فى اليوم الثالث لموته.

4 - عيد الخمسين : بعد خمسين يوماً من عيد الباكورات , وفيه يقدم رغيفاً خبز من دقيق القمح المحصود باكورة للرب... ويرمز إلى حلول الروح القدس وتأسيس الكنيسة فى اليوم الخمسين من قيامة المسيح.

5 - عيد الأبواق : وفيه يبوق الشعب بالابواق ... ويرمز إلى القيامة العامة ونهاية العالم ومجئ السيد المسيح الثانى , على حسب ما قيل : " الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء ... " (1تس 4 : 16).

6 - عيد الكفارة : وفيه يدخل رئيس الكهنة الى قدس الأقداس للتكفير عن خطايا الشعب , وكان يوم صوم وتذلل شديد وكان يرمز الى يوم الجمعة العظيمة يوم ذكرى آلام المسيح.

7 - عيد المظال (عيد الحصاد) : وفيه يفيمون فى مظال من أغصان الأشجار الخضراء سبعة أيام , وفى اليوم الثامن محفل مقدس للرب , وكان كله فرح وشكر وإنتظار , لأن الحاصلات والثمار قد جمعت فى المخازن , وتكون الأرض فى إنتظار المطر المتأخر ... ويشير إلى حياة الغربة التى فيها ننتظر الراحة الأبدية والمجد الأبدى مع المسيح.

++ إذن : لئن كان المخلع لم يعرف المسيح حيث تقابل معه فى العيد , ولئن كان اليهود عموماً لم يعرفوا المسيح حيث تقابلوا معه فى أعيادهم التى كانت ترمز وتشير إليه - فالواجب علينا نحن أن نعرف المسيح فى حياتنا , كقول الرب " خاصتى تعرفنى " (يو 10 : 14).


**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير*
* للقس بيشوى فؤاد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

*وجينا للفقرة المرئية فى رحلة الصوم الروحيــــــــة*
* وهى عظة روحية *
*لنيافة الأنبا بيمن المتنيح*

*عن "**الإرادة والمخلع _ مريض بركة بيت حسدا"*





[YOUTUBE]uI6prAGAL50[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]0-5olNHLKkk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2011)

المخلع قام وحمل سريره بعد 38 سنة مرضاً، بعد 38 سنة شللاً، 38 سنة خطية، 38 سنة ضائعة 
إن ربنا يسوع لا يحسب السنين بل عندما نعرفه يجدد مثل النسر شبابناً
نحن نقول احسبنا مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر
إن الحياة في المسيح هي جديدة كل يوم 
ليس في المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس ، بل أمل متجدد
هذا هو دستور سيرنا في رحلة الصوم ، أمل وحياة جديدة في المسيح
وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس ... وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر ... إنها رحلة لا تعرف التوقف أبداً​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

*إنجيل الأحد السادس من الصوم الكبير

( أحد التناصير )

(يو 9: 1 - 83)




رأى إنساناً أعمى منذ ولادته " (يو 9: 1).

فضائل المولود أعمى

كان هذا الرجل يتمتع بالفضائل التالية :

(1) القناعة والأكتفاء : بالرغم أنه " كان يجلس ويستعطى " , أى أنه كان فقيراً - فإنه كان قنوعاً مكتفياً غير متذمر بسبب فقره ... الفقر ليس عاراً ولا عيباً , فالسيد المسيح عاش فقيراً " ليس له أين يسند رأسه " (مت 8: 20)...
وإختار تلاميذه فقراء ... وقديسوه الأغنياء إفتقروا بإختيارهم : 
ومن هؤلاء مكسيموس ودوماديوس إبنا ملك الروم , وأرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك ... " فإن كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتف بهما " (1تى 6 :8).

(2) الخضوع والطاعة : خضع الرجل للسيد المسيح عندما أراد أن يطلى عينيه بالطين ... وأطاعه عندما أمره بالإغتسال فى بركة سلوام ... هكذا أطاع القديسون :
فإبراهيم مثلاً أطاع الرب عندما أمره بالخروج من وطنه , ثم عندما أمره بتقديم إبنه إسحق محرقة له ... " ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس " (أع 5: 28).

(3) طهارة اللسان : فهو لم يسمح لنفسه أن يدين إنساناً . قال له اليهود : " نحن نعلم أن هذا الإنسان خاطئ " . أما هو فأجاب : " أعلم شيئاً واحداً أنى كنت أعمى والآن أبصر " (يو 9: 24 , 25) ... " من أنت الذى تدين عبد غيرك , هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط " (رو 14:4).

(4) الشجاعة فى الشهادة : فقد شهد للرب يسوع فى شجاعة أمام اليهود معترفاً بقداسته وقدرته ولاهوته , فقال : " منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحداً فتح عينى مولود أعمى , لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر أن يفعل شيئاً . شهد هكذا بالرغم من أن اليهود كانوا قد قرروا أنه إن إعترف أحد بأنه المسيح يخرج من المجمع ... لقد أعلن الرب يسوع : " كل من إعترف بى قدام الناس يعترف به إبن الإنسان قدام ملائكة الله " (لو 12 : 8).

(5) إحتمال التجربة : إحتمل فى صبر : فقره وعماه , وتحقيق اليهود معه وشتيمتهم له , وتخلى الأب والأم عنه فى ضيقته ... يذكرنا هذا بأيوب الذى إحتمل فقد الأولاد والصحة والمال , وتعيير زوجته له , وتوبيخ أصدقائه ... " بصبركم إقتنوا أنفسكم " (لو 21 : 19).

**عن كتاب : تأملات فى أناجيل قداسات آحاد الصوم الكبير*
* للقس بيشوى فؤاد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*جمعة ختام الصوم....






ونحن فى ختام رحلتنا الروحية فى أيام الصوم المقدسة تعالوا نسأل أنفسنا ..

+ ماذا حصدنا من هذه الرحلة المقدسة ؟ 

ممكن نكون حصدنا قوة إرادة وسيطرة على الجسد بشهواته وأطماعه . قوة تحكم فى اللسان والحواس ..

حصدنا رجاءاً فى قبول الله لنا مهما كانت خطايانا .. حصدنا تطلعات وأشواق نحو السماء المفتوحة 
لنا خلال القداسات والنهضات.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*سبت لعازر








لعازر
لأن كثيرين من اليهود كانوا بسببه يذهبون ويؤمنون بيسوع ( يو 12: 11 )

معجزة إقامة لعازر من الموت هي بالحقيقة قمة معجزات الرب يسوع أثناء خدمته على الأرض. 
فلقد أقام الرب آخرين من الأموات، لكن لعازر كان قد مضى على موته أربعة أيام وهو في القبر. وسجل لنا الروح القدس في يوحنا11،12 تاريخ هذه الشخصية والتي نجد فيها صورة لكل إنسان ميت بالذنوب والخطايا، وما يجب أن يكون عليه بعد نوال الحياة الأبدية.

 فأول ما قيل عنه "وكان إنسان مريضاً وهو لعازر من بيت عنيا من قرية مريم ومرثا أختها" ( يو 11: 1 ).
 هذه هي حالة كل إنسان بحسب الطبيعة "كل الرأس مريض، وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة، بل جُرح وأحباط وضربة طرية لم تُعصر ولم تُعصب ولم تُليَّن بالزيت" ( إش 1: 5 ،6). ثم مات لعازر كما قال الرب يسوع "لعازر مات" ( يو 11: 14 ).

 هذا الموت هو من ضمن نتائج سقوط الإنسان ودخول الخطية "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع" ( رو 5: 12 )
 وليس الموت فقط لكنه قد أنتن كما قالت عنه أقرب الناس إليه: أخته مرثا "يا سيد قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام". هذه هي حالتنا قبل الإيمان 
"حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح" ( رو 3: 13 )

 ولكن جاء الرب يسوع إلى القبر، وصرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجاً فخرج الميت وأصبح لعازر المُقام من بين الأموات ثم المتحرر "حلوه ودعوه يذهب" ( يو 11: 44 ).

 وعندما أتى الرب يسوع إلى بيت عنيا وصنعوا له هناك عشاء كان لعازر أحد المتكئين معه.
 وبالرغم من أن لعازر لم يسجل عنه الوحي أنه نطق كلمة واحدة، لكنه كان سبب بركة وإيمان لنفوس كثيرة من اليهود "فتشاور رؤساء الكهنة ليقتلوا لعازر أيضاً لأن كثيرين من اليهود كانوا بسببه يذهبون ويؤمنون بيسوع" ( يو 12: 10 ،11). 
وتم فيه القول "كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام" ( 2كو 5: 15 ).

فنرى في لعازر حالتنا قبل الإيمان:
 كنا مرضى، أمواتاً في حالة العفونة ولكننا كنا محبوبين من الرب فأقامنا بل حررنا، لذلك يجب أن نكون متكئين معه ويستخدمنا بركة لكثيرين إلى مجيئه القريب.


منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

*أحد الشعانين

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 




*
*
القيم الروحية في أحد الشعانين 




في مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام، نرى الكبار والصغار، رجالاً ونساءً وهم ذاهبين إلى الكنيسة، حاملين ٍبأيديهم سعف النخيل، يجدلونه ضفائر ويعملون به أشكالاً على هيئة صلبان يرفعونها بأيديهم وهى مُزيّنة بالورود، حتى لا ترى واحداً لا يعرف أنَّ هذا اليوم هو:
 أحد الشعانين أو أحد السعف أو الخوص.
والحق إنَّ المسيحيين لم يحتفلوا بهذا العيد عبثاً، أو لمجرد تذكّر حدث عظيم في حياة المسيح، بل لأغراض مقدّسة نذكر منها الآتي:

إعلان لاهوت المسيح  
ففي قول السيد المسيح: " إِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلاَّهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا " (مت2:21،3)، دليل واضح على معرفته بالغيب، وأنَّه هو الإله الحقيقيّ الذي يعرف المستقبل.. وقد تم كل ذلك مع ملاحظة تعبير (الرب)، الدالة بوضوح على لاهوته، وأنَّه الإله الذي اتَّخذ جسداً ليُخلّص البشرية..
وقبل أن يدخل أورشليم، وفيما هو يقترب منها، نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها، وأعلن ما سيحدث لها فقال:      " سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ وَيُحِيطُ بِكِ أَعْدَاؤُكِ بِمِتْرَسَةٍ وَيُحْدِقُونَ بِكِ وَيُحَاصِرُونَكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ وَيَهْدِمُونَكِ وَبَنِيكِ فِيكِ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُونَ فِيكِ حَجَراً عَلَى حَجَرٍ لأَنَّكِ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي زَمَانَ افْتِقَادِكِ " (لو42:19 – 44)، وهذا ما قد حدث على يد تيطس القائد الرومانيّ سنة (70م)، أي بعد حديث الرب بحوالي (40) عاماً. 
إنَّ الكائن الفريد الذي لم يرد في التاريخ من يشبهه؟! لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد نبيّ أو إنسان ولد وعاش ومات؟ لأنّ ولادته الجسدية من عذراء لم تعرف رجل فريدة (إش7: 14)!
وعاش كل حياته بلا خطية! وقد قال مرّة لليهود " مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ " (يو8: 46)، وقيل عنه: " الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ " (1بط22:2).
وصنع معجزات خارقة! فشفى المرضى وجعل العرج يمشون، والصم يسمعون، والعمي يبصرون، والخرس يتكلمون، والمفلوجين يتحرَّكون.. حتى الطبيعة كانت تخشاه وتُطيعه، فكان ينتهر الريح ويأمر البحر فيهدأ...
وغفر الخطايا التي لا يغفرها إلاَّ الله " وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ " (مت9: 2) وفى بيت سمعان الفريسيّ قال للمرأة الخاطئة: " مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ " (لو47:7).
وقد هزم الموت عندما أقام أمواتاً من الموت وأعادهم إلى الحياة فقد أقام: ابن أرملة نايين (لو7:11- 17)، وابنة يايرس )مت9: 8- 26)، ولعازر (يو11: 1- 44) وأخيراً استطاع بقوة لاهوته أن يقوم من بين الأموات ويصعد إلى السماء!!

تأكيد صحة نبوات الكتاب المُقدّس  
فقد تحققت نبوة زكريا النبيّ عن هذا اليوم: " اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ، هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ " (زك9:9)
وعن دخول المسيح الهيكل وتطهيره وقوله: " مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ بَيْتِي بَيْتُ الصَّلاَةِ وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ " (لو19: 45 ،46)، هو تحقيق لنبوة إشعياء النبيّ: " بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى لِكُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ " (إش7:56)، ونبوة إرميا النبيّ: " هَلْ صَارَ هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ ؟ " (إر11:7).
وهذا يدفعنا أن نُقدّس بيت الرب لا أن نُدنّسه بأفعالنا الحقيرة، فالله لا يريد أن يكون هيكله موضعاً للتجارة بل مسكناً للقداسة، وكل نفس تستهين بقداسة بيت الله، لا بد أن يأتي يوم وتصير مثل أورشليم خراباً، وهكذا القلب الذي لا يملك عليه المسيح لنجاسته يصير قفراً مظلماً، وإن كان البيت المهجور تملأه البوم والغربان وتكسيه الأتربة.. هكذا أيضاً القلوب الخالية من المسيح، تصبح مرتعاً لنسور الخطية ووحوش الإثم وتراب الغيرة والحسد   

توضيح مُلكْ المسيح
تُرى ما هى طبيعة هذا المُلك؟ أعتقد أنَّ المسيح قد جاء ليملك علينا، لا من بيت عنيا بل من السماء! مقبلاً ليس إلى أورشليم بل إلى قلوبنا! وإن كان المسيح قد صرَّح بأنَّه ملك، إلاَّ أنَّه لم يُصرّح بمُلك أرضيّ، لأنَّ ممالك الأرض تفنى وتزول.
 وهل يمكن لمن يحوط الأرض بجناحيه أن ينشد ملجأ في عش مهجور؟! أم هل يرتفع الحيّ ويتشرّف بواسطة لابسيّ الأكفان؟!
وتستطيع أن تتحقق من مُلك المسيح الروحيّ، من قول الملاك للعذراء مريم عندما بشرها " وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ " (لو33:2)، فلو كان المُلك أرضيّ ما كان قد قال إلى الأبد. 
إنَّ مملكة المسيح ليست من هذه الأرض، وعرشه لم يُبنَ على جماجم الموتى، ولهذا لم يقد ثورة ضد الامبراطور والامبراطورية، وعلى الذين يُطيعونه أن يُطيعوا قيصر ويُعطوه الجزية، ولهذا عندما شفى عبد قائد المئة (مت5:8-12)، لم يجعل شرط الشفاء أن يستقيل من وظيفته في الجيش الرومانيّ.

التأمّل في الموكب المهيب  
والاحتفال البهيج والجماهير المحتشدة لاستقبال المسيح فترتقي عقولنا إلى يسوع الذي أحبَّنا، ونتأمّل في تواضعه الفريد، فيسوع الذي ضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة عن التواضع والفقر الاختياريّ، بحقارة محل ميلاده في المذود، وعيشة الفقر التى عاشها وهو العظيم المالك كل شيء، ودخول أورشليم متواضعاً على أتان.. وحفّز بذلك المساكين على الصبر محتملين ذلهم، والأغنياء على النزول إلى مستوى الفقراء ومواستهم! 
والحق إنَّ كثيرين يقبلون الله المحبة الذي يُطعم الفقراء ويشفي المرضى.. ولكنهم يتعثرن في فهم الله المتواضع، فقد رسخ في أذهانهم فكرة الله القوي الجبَّار.. ولكننا نتساءل: 
هل التواضع فضيلة أم رذيلة؟ أعتقد لو أننا رأينا ملكاً أرضياً ينحني ويُقيم ساقطاً من على الأرض، لتسابقت صحف العالم على نشر هذه الصورة، لَعَلَّ جميع الرؤساء والملوك يتشبَّهون به، إذن فالتواضع فضيلة، فلماذا نمدحها في البشر ونرفضها في الله؟! 

الاستعداد الروحيّ لاستقبال ملك الملوك  
ولأنَّ المسيح قد جاء ليملك على قلوبنا مُلكاً روحياً، فهو لهذا لا يريد سوى قلبك ليسكن فيه، إذن مهما أعطيت الله بدون قلب نقيّ فلن يقبله ولن يرضى به.
وأعتقد أنَّ الحكيم هو من يترك أمجاد العالم الفانيّ ويملأ بالإيمان قلبه، ويُقبل إلى يسوع ليتجند في جيشه الروحانيّ ويحتمي تحت راية صليبه، ويأخذ صورته ويرفعها عالياً، لكي يعلم الجميع أنَّه من أتباع المسيح الذين مَلكْ عليهم.   
فيجب أن نستعد لاستقباله بقلوب طاهرة قدَّستها التوبة، فالله لا يسكن في قلب دنسته الخطية، لأنَّ الله نور ونار والخطية ظلام وبرد.. فهل يمكن أن تقوم شركة بين النور والظلمة؟! أعتقد أنَّ لا يلتقي بالظلام إلاَّ لكي يبدده، وهل يمكن للحياة والموت أن يلتقيان معاً؟! بدون توبة لا حياة، ولا أمل فى حياة، ولا نمو أو إخضرار إنَّما يعم القحط كل قلوبنا، هذا ما قاله رب المجد يسوع: " إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ " (لو13: 3).

اكتساب مفاهيم جديدة
فالمسيح الوديع الذي يدعو زكريا النبيّ ابنة صهيون، أن تتطلّع إليه متواضعاً ووديعاً ليملأ حياتها ببهجة النصرة هو الذي أمسك سوطاً وطهّر الهيكل وطرد الباعة والمشترين وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام (مت12:21)، ولم يدع أحد يجتاز بمتاع (مر16:11).
وقد أعلن لنا المسيح بهذا العمل سلطانه، حتى إنَّ الفريسيين سألوه: " بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا وَمَنْ أَعْطَاكَ هَذَا السُّلْطَانَ؟ " كان جواب المسيح: " وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَسْأَلُكُمْ كَلِمَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِنْ قُلْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا: مَعْمُودِيَّةُ يُوحَنَّا مِنْ أَيْنَ كَانَتْ؟ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْ مِنَ النَّاسِ؟ " (مت24:21– 27).
ويربط القديس أُمبروسيوس بين تطهير الهيكل، والتطهير من الخطية، والشكلية، والعبودية المرُة للشر... فيقول: إنَّ الله لا يريد أن يكون هيكله موضعاً للتجارة لأنَّ هيكله مقدس، مؤكداً على خدمة الكهنوت أنَّها لا تتم بالاتجار بالدين بل بالبذل الإرادي مجاناً... فالتجارة تشير إلى روح العالم (مغارة لصوص)، والتطهير يتم بالتوبة والاعتراف والحل والتناول من خلال خدمة الكهنوت... والتطهير له بعد الصلوات والعبادات لتقديس الهيكل.


عن كتاب _ عيد الشعانين 
للراهب كاراس المحرقى

منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

*أسبوع الآلام...







حيث نسير مع الرب خطوة خطوة فى رحلة آلامــــــــــه , ونصرخ بكل خلجات قلوبنا مع الكنيسة فى تسبحتها لفاديها أثناء هذا الأسبوع _ وهى التسبحة التى يُسبح بها السمائيون ( رؤ 5 : 11, 12) _ ونقول : لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين ... فإن كنت محتقر ومخذول من الناس , رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن " (إش 53 : 3).
فإنك أنت عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا , لك المجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين.

+ يا أحبائى ... ليتنا ننتظم على جميع صلوات الكنيسة هذا الأسبوع , ولا نسمح لأنفسنا أن نتأخر ولو لدقائق قليلة .. لئلا يفوتنا مشهد من مشاهد أحداث هذا الأسبوع المجيد ...

ليتنا أثناء الصلوات : نصلى بالروح من أعماق قلوب تائبة صادقة خاشعة..

ليتنا أثناء القراءات : نركز بأذهاننا ونتأمل فى كل كلمة بل وما بين الكلمات والسطور ..

ليتنا أثناء الألحان : نحلق بأرواحنا فى محبة إلهنا وفادينا , الذى جاز كل هذه الآلام (حباً ) عنا , ونتأمل بعمق فى أحداث هذا الأسبوع ...


عن كتاب 
كيف نقضى أسبوع الآلام ؟
لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس
الأسقف العام.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2011)

*نلتقى بالرب يسوع يوم الأثنين أمام شجرة التين...





يقول أحد الآباء الرهبان : أتيت إلى الرب إلهى فى الصباح الباكر .. وسجدت أمامه .. ونظر إلىّ بعينيه الحانيتين الشافييتين .. ثم إحتضننى .. وبعد ذلك نظر إلى شجرة التين , وهو يقول لى : أنظر يا (فلان) إلى هذه الشجرة , فعندما رأيتها عن بُعد مورقة , جئت إليها لعلى أجد فيها ثمراً , ولكنى لم أجد إلا ورقاً (مر 11: 13) .. فأجبت إلهى الحبيب القدوس قائلاً :
لعل هذه الشجرة ترمز إلى حياتى فى كثير من الأقوات .. إذ أبدو وكأنى مثمر , ولكنى خاو من ثمر الروح , بل وقلبى يمتلئ من خطايا كثيرة .. وها أنت أيها الحبيب القدوس ستجوز آلاماً كثيرة عن خطاياى هذه وخطايا إخوتى بنى البشر .. هنا وصمت الحبيب القدوس .. ثم نظر إلىّ بعينيه الحانيتين , وكأن ينبوع من الحب والحنان قد احتوانى .. فصرت أصيح من أعماق قلبى - بتوبة صادقة - مع جمهور المصلين :

" لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة فى حياتى إلى الأبد آمين يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا ".


عن كتاب 
كيف نقضى أسبوع الآلام ؟
لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس
الأسقف العام.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*نلتقى بالرب يوم الثلاثاء , وهو يُعِّلم فى الهيكل .. 




يقول ذلك الأب الراهب : كنت أجلس عند قدمى السيد يوم الثلاثاء فى الهيكل وهو يُعلِّم رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب بأمثال عن نهاية العالم والدينونة العتيدة أن تكون .. وتأمَّلت كثيراً فى تلك الساعة العتيدة ومصيرى الأبدى .. وأثناء عودتنا إلى بيت عنيا فى المساء , تقدمت لأسير بجانب مُخلصى الصالح , وتحدثت معه فى الأمثال التى ذكرها عن الدينونة العتيدة .. 
وقال لى الرب بحنانه الفائق : 
تأمَّل كثيراً يا حبيبى (فلان) إن أيامك القصيرة جداً على الأرض ترسم بدقة أبديتك الطويلة جداً ..

**عن كتاب 
كيف نقضى أسبوع الآلام ؟
لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس
الأسقف العام.*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 أبريل 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

*نلتقى بالرب يوم الأربعاء . فى خلوته ببيت عنيــــــــــا..




+ يقول أيضاً ذلك الأب الراهب فى مذكراته : وكانت الساعة السادسة مساء والهدوء يخيم على المكان .. وكان السيد جالساً بمفرده ينظر إلى بعيد فتقدمت إليه , وسجدت له .. وإذ به يحتضنى بوجهه الحانى المملوء حباً وحناناً..

+ سألت إلهى القدوس : لماذا لم تذهب للهيكل اليوم أيها القدوس ؟ .. أجابنى - له المجد - بقوله :
ألم تقرأ فى العهد القديم أن الخروف يكون تحت الحفظ أربعة أيام , ويستريح فى اليوم السابق لذبحه .. فها أنا أقضى هذا اليوم فى صمت وإختلاء لأعد نفسى للذبح عنك وعن إخوتك بنى البشر .. 
حينئذ جاشت مشاعرى وتأثرت للغاية..

+ واستطردالحبيب القدوس فى حديثه قائلاً :
وفى خلوتى كنت أنظر إلى أبى السماوى .. إلى سماء مجدى .. وأتأمل فى قول إشعياء النبى :
" والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا .. أما الرب فسر أن يسحقه بالحزن " (إش 53 : 6, 10) .. حينئذ ترنمت بكل خلجاتى بتسبحة البصخة " لك القوة والمجد والبركة ... " ولكن دموعى أعاقت كلماتى .. فرّبت الحبيبالقدوس على كتفى بحنانه الفائق , وقال لى :
هيا بنا إلى بيت سمعان الأبرص , فستأتى إمرأة مُحبَّة وستسكب طيب محبتها على رأسى لتُطيِّيب قلبى .
*



*عن كتاب *
* كيف نقضى أسبوع الآلام ؟*
* لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس*
* الأسقف العام.*​


----------



## ارووجة (20 أبريل 2011)

الرب يبارك حياتك
شكرا عالموضوع القييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

*نلتقى بالرب يوم خميس العهد , وهو يغسل أرجل تلاميذه القديسين ..





يقول ذلك الأب الراهب فى مذكراته : أتيت إلى الحبيب القدوس فى العِلِّية .. وسجدت أمامه .. وكم فرح إلهى الحبيب القدوس عندما رآنى .. ثم إحتضنى .. قلت لإلهى : ماذا ستصنع الآن أيها القدوس .. قال لى : سأغسل أرجل تلاميذى ثم أغسل رِجلك وأرجل أخوتك أيضاً ..

هنا إنزعجت للغاية ,وانتابنى قشعريرة .. كيف هذا أيها القدوس .. كيف هذا ؟؟!! .. ابتسم الحبيب القدوس فى هيبة وهدوء , وقال : سوف ترى ..

" قام (السيد) عن العشاء , وخلع ثيابه , وأخذ يغسل أرجل منديلاً واتزر به . ثم صب ماءً فى مغسل , وابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه ويمسحها بالمنديل التى كان مُتزراً به " (يو 13 : 4, 5).

" فجاء الى سمعان بطرس ليغسل رجليه . فقال له بطرس :
يارب , أتغسل رجلىَّ ! أجاب يسوع وقال له : إن الذى أصنعه أنا لا تعرفه أنت الآن . ولكنك ستعرفه بعد ذلك . قال له بطرس : لن تغسل رجلىَّ أبداً !
 أجاب يسوع : الحق الحق أقول لك : إن لم أغسل رجليْك فليس لكَ معى نصيب . 
قال له سمعان بطرس : يارب , ليس رجلىَّ فقط بل ويدىَّ أيضاً ورأسى " (يو 13 : 6 - 9).

ثم نظر إلىَّ رب المجد بوجهه المضئ , وقال لى  : تعال يا (فلان ) .. تعال تقدم لأغسل رجليك .. تسمَّرت مكانى , وكنت أود أن أقول ما قاله من قبلى أبى القديس بطرس الرسول , ولكنى تقدَّمت ويُغيظنى خجلى ودموعى , وابتدأ الرب إلهى القدوس يغسل رجلىَّ ويمسحهما بالمنشفة التى كان متزراً بها .. كانت لحظات رهيبة للغاية , ومبهجة وعجيبة للغاية .. وكأن ينبوع الطهر والطهارة قد غمرنى تماماً.. ولعل هذا هو قول رب المجد لمعلمنا بطرس الرسول : " الذى قد اغتسل .. هو طاهر كله " (يو 13 : 10).

وبعد ذلك أخذ الرب ثيابه , وإتكأ , وابتدأ يتحدث مع تلاميذه ( وكنت جالساً معهم ) , وقال : " أتفهمون ما قد صنعته بكم ؟ أنتم تدعوننى المعلم والرب , وحسناً تقولون , لأنى أنا هو . فإن كنت وأنا ربكم ومعلمكم قد غسلت أرجلكم , فأنتم أيضاً يجب أن يغسل بعضكم أرجُل بعض .
 لأن ما صنعته لكم هو مثال , حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم ببعض . الحق الحق أقول لكم : ليس عبد أعظم من سيده , ولا رسول أعظم من مُرسِلِهِ . فإن عملتم هذا فطوباكم إن عملتموه " (يو 13 : 12 - 17).


*
*عن كتاب *
* كيف نقضى أسبوع الآلام ؟*
* لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس*
* الأسقف العام.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> شكرا عالموضوع القييم


*ميرسى لمروكم وتشجيعكم
كل سنةوانتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2011)

*الجمعة العظيمــــــــــة

تأمل
بجلدته شُفيتم
"الذي حَمَل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ... الذي بجلدته شُفيتم"
(1بط 2: 24 )




الرسول بطرس وهو يقتبس من أقوال النبي إشعياء، نراه يسترسل قليلاً في موضوع تلك الآلام التي وقعت على الرب نيابة عنا، فيسرد أوجهاً مختلفة من آلام المسيح في تلك الساعات المظلمة حتى تضطرم فينا حرارة التعبد، ونحن نقرأ عن ذاك الذي حمل في جسده خطايانا على الخشبة، فيقول "المسيح .. تألم لأجلنا ... الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر، الذي .. إذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم (أمره) لمن يقضى بعدل. الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة... الذي بجلدته شُفيتم".
 فتلك الضربات الشافية لنا، جاءت على المسيح الخاضع الوديع من يد ذاك الذي يقضى بعدل، جاءت على "الذي لم يفعل خطية".

يا لظلمة الجلجثة!
 ظلمة موحشة في رابعة النهار. إن عين الإيمان تخترق تلك الظلمة الكثيفة التي غطت الأرض من الساعة السادسة حتى الساعة التاسعة. وبالكاد نستطيع أن نرى تلك الضربات الشديدة الـمُبرحة غير المنظورة والفائقة الإدراك.

مجروح لأجل الخطا         مسحوق لأجل الآثـام
بحُبره صـارَ الشفـــا         عليه تأديب الســـلام

إن عصا التأديب النازلة على "شخص آخر" هي التي استطاعت أن تأتى لنا بالشفاء. فبدون الصليب وضرباته، ما كان يمكن أن يكون هناك بلسم من جلعاد للمجروحين. إنه عندما قُطعت شجرة اللعنة، شجرة الجلجثة، وطـُرحت في مياه مارة، حينئذ فقط صارت المياه عذبة وصالحة لإطفاء عطش الخطاة التائبين وإنعاش قلوب القديسين المثقلين.

وهكذا يصل إلينا صوت المتألم المضروب قائلاً لنا "أنا الرب شافيك" (خر 15: 26 ) . والذي جُرح لأجل معاصينا هو الذي "يجبر كسر شعبه ويشفى رض ضربه" (خر 15: 26 ، 57: 17، 18).

إن كل بركة لنا تفيض من ذلك المتألم القدوس على خشبة لعنة الجلجثة. وبضرباته شُفينا، وشجرة الموت تصبح شجرة حياة في وسط فردوس الله - هي المسيح نفسه وبأكلنا منه لن نجوع أبداً.

**و.ج. هوكنج*


*منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
إخرستوس آنستى...آليثوس آنستى

قيامة المسيح




ولما تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه، أنزلوه عن الخشبة ووضعوه في قبرٍ. ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات ( أع 13: 29 ،30)
إن قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات حقيقة جوهرية في المسيحية، إذا أُنكرت ذهب الإيمان كله وبطُل من أساسه. وبدون قيامة المسيح تتجرد المسيحية من كل امتيازاتها وبركاتها. فالإيمان المسيحي يقود النفس ليس إلى أسفل صليب فارغ خالٍ، ولكنه يقودني إلى قدمي المخلص المُقام والمرتفع. إن المسيح ليس على الصليب الآن وليس هو في القبر. أين هو؟ إنه مُقام، هو مخلصي المُقام والمنتصر على الموت والقبر.

وإننا لا نستغرب ما أحدثه الشيطان من ضجة في سفر الأعمال (ص4) عندما بشّر الرسل وعلَّموا الناس الحق، لأنهم بماذا بشّروا؟ "في يسوع بالقيامة من الأموات" ( أع 4: 2 ). فلو كانوا قد بشروا بيسوع كمَنْ عاش على الأرض فقط، لمَا اهتم الشيطان بالأمر لأنه مات، ولكن الرسل نادوا بأن الله قد أقامه من الأموات. لقد واجه الموت، ولم يكن للموت عليه حق، وأباده، وهو الآن حي مُقام من الأموات بالبر عن يمين الله، وهو الحياة والبر والقداسة والفداء لكل نفس تؤمن به. ولذلك لا عجب أن الشيطان حاول في ذلك اليوم أن يضع الرسل في السجن، لأن القيامة التي كانوا ينادون بها هي البرهان القاطع على أن المسيح قد هزمه وألغى قوة الموت. وإذ أُزيل الموت، الذي هو أجرة لخطية الإنسان، برهنت قيامة المسيح على أن الخطية قد أُزيلت.

ونحن نذكر أنه في صباح القيامة نزل ملاك ودحرج الحجر عن قبر المسيح، ولماذا؟
 ليس لكي يسهّل للمسيح الخروج من القبر، حاشا.
 فالمسيح كان قد قام فعلاً من قبل وغادر القبر والحجر عليه. إذاً لماذا دحرج الملاك الحجر؟
 لكي يمكنني أنا أن أنظر داخل القبر وأراه فارغاً، فأهتف قائلاً: هللويا؛ إن مخلصي الذي اجتاز الموت لأجل خطاياي قد خرج منه.
 وهكذا يمكنني أن أتحوّل عن القبر الفارغ لكي أتطلع كمؤمن إلى مجد الله، وهناك عالياً أعلى من أولئك الملائكة الذين لم يُخطئوا قط، أرى هناك "إنساناً" لأجلي.
 هو مخلصي الذي ذهب إلى الموت لأجل خطاياي ومات موتي، وهو الآن مُقام من الأموات وأنا مُقام معه ومقبول فيه، لذلك يمكنني الآن أن أرنم:

قامَ حقاً مَنْ قَضَى         إذ بهِ الآبُ ارتَضَى
ليمينهِ ارتقى         فوقَ كلِّ اسمٍ سَما 


منقول
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

*تعالوا فى نهاية رحلتنا نرنم ترنيمة إخرستوس آنستى 

[YOUTUBE]KTx1Q5-P-Yg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 

واخرستوس آنيستى 

[YOUTUBE]NjGtyRd1WBY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

*كل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
إيه رأيكم نعيد الرحلة الروحية دى تاااااااااااااااانى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

هنسمع بداية كلمة عن الصوم الكبير 
وبعد كدة هنبتدى زيارة باقى المناطق التأملية

فتابعونا .........


[YOUTUBE]S9F0CC1Jyx0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2012)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## happy angel (21 فبراير 2012)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياابنى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## ماريان بشاره (6 مارس 2012)

اشكرك علي الترنيمه الحلوه دي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بسبوسه (2 مايو 2012)

يباااركك ارب


----------

